# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում հակառակ սեռի մեջ

## Freddie

Հարցս շատ պարզ է՝ ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում կամ դուր գալիս հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների մեջ։ Այսինքն, եթե դուք տղա եք՝ ի՞նչն է ձեզ դուր գալիս աղջիկների մեջ, իսկ եթե աղջիկ եք՝ ի՞նչը տղաների մեջ։ Կխնդրեի արտաքինի հետ կապված պատասխաններ չտալ։ Ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե ո՞ր բնավորության գծերը կամ սովորություններն եք հավանում…  :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հարցս շատ պարզ է՝ ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում կամ դուր գալիս հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների մեջ։ Այսինքն, եթե դուք տղա եք՝ ի՞նչն է ձեզ դուր գալիս աղջիկների մեջ, իսկ եթե աղջիկ եք՝ ի՞նչը տղաների մեջ։ Կխնդրեի արտաքինի հետ կապված պատասխաններ չտալ։ Ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե ո՞ր բնավորության գծերը կամ սովորություններն եք հավանում…


Համեստությունը / չափի մեջ /, *Հումորի Զգացումը*, բարությունը, տրամաբանությունը ու դատողությունը՝ խելքը ...  :Think: 

Արտաքինից էլ կասեմ  :Blush:  Աչքերը  :Blush:  :Love:

----------

Նանո (28.03.2013)

----------


## Freddie

> Արտաքինից էլ կասեմ  Աչքերը


Դե առանց աչքերի չի լինի։ Դա, պառտադիր է։ :Hands Up:  Մարդու ամբողջ ներքինը բացում է։

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Խելքը, հումորը, սրամտությունը, լսելու ունակությունը, բարիությունը, խելամտությունը, պարտականության զգացողությունը, ընկերասիրությունը, տակտը և այլն...  :Rolleyes:

----------

armena (23.08.2009), ars83 (11.03.2011)

----------


## Razo

Բարի ու համեստ լինելը.... :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

Կարող ա ոչ մի բանն էլ դուր չգա, բայց սիրահարվեմ  :LOL:  Իսկ ավելի լուրջ՝ հումորը, խելքը, մեկ էլ սիրելու ունակությունը (տվյալ դեպքում ի նկատի ունեմ հոգևոր առումով, չոգևորվեք)։  :Smile:

----------

Narinfinity (30.07.2009), Quyr Qery (23.03.2011)

----------


## Razo

> Կարող ա ոչ մի բանն էլ դուր չգա, բայց սիրահարվեմ  Իսկ ավելի լուրջ՝ հումորը, խելքը, մեկ էլ սիրելու ունակությունը (տվյալ դեպքում ի նկատի ունեմ հոգևոր առումով, չոգևորվեք)։


Տենց չի լինում, համել պիտի սկզբում դուրտ գա նոր սիրահարվես... :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Տենց չի լինում, համել պիտի սկզբում դուրտ գա նոր սիրահարվես...


Որ ասում եմ, ուրեմն էղել ա  :Angry2:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Այն, որ իմ սեռին հեչ նման չէ

----------


## Egern.net

ամենա-ամենաշատը աղջկա մեջ գնահատում եմ բարությունը, եթե ինչ-որ աղջկա հետ շփվելով համոզվում եմ, որ բարի է, իր մասին իմ կարծիքը կտրուկ բարձրանում է: Մեկ էլ շատ բարձր եմ գնահատում անկեղծ հոգատարությունը, երբ աղջիկը կարող է ինչ-որ մեկին  նվիրվել ու շատ հոգատար լինել (օրինակի համար` փոքր երեխայի նկատմամբ):

----------

Interdenominational (29.07.2009)

----------


## Grieg

էս աշխարհից չլինելը.. իրականությունից դուրս լինելը, մի խոսքով երևի պետք  ա փոքր ժամանակ գլխի վրա ընգած լինի որ գրավի  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (28.03.2013), Mariam1556 (04.04.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ես ոչ մեկիդ գեղեցկությունը չի՞ գրավում... 
Ինձ գրավում է գեղեցկությունը, խելքը (բայց չեմ սիրում, որ ամեն կերպ ջանում են այդ խելքը ցույց տալ), լսելու եւ հասկանալու ունակությունը

----------


## azat11

Նախորդ գրառումներից ահագին բան կընտրեի և կավելացնեմ *սեքսուալությունը*:

----------


## Tanamasi

*Կենդանի* լինելը։ Երկու իմաստով էլ  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> *Կենդանի* լինելը։ Երկու իմաստով էլ


 :Shok:   :Shok:   :Blush:  :Xeloq:  :Think:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Shok:   :Scare:   :Mda:   :LOL: 

Էս պահը մի հատ բացատրի էլի  :Blush:

----------


## Tanamasi

> Էս պահը մի հատ բացատրի էլի


Ոչ թե անասուն  :LOL:  живой – լավ չէի չթարգանել ռուսերենից   :LOL:  :LOL: 
Համ բնավորությամբ, համ էլ իրականում ապրող

----------


## Mari

Խելացիությունը,  հումորի  զգացումը /տափակ  հումորը  հաշիվ  չի/, աշխատասիրությունը, նվիրվածությունը, ստանդարտ  մտածելակերպից  զուրկ՝  օրիգինալ  լինելը, մեկ  էլ,  որ  կողքին  ապահով  զգամ/չկարողացա  այդ  հատկության  ճիշտ  ձևակերպումը  տալ/...

----------


## Freddie

> *Ես ոչ մեկիդ գեղեցկությունը չի՞ գրավում...* 
> Ինձ գրավում է գեղեցկությունը, խելքը (բայց չեմ սիրում, որ ամեն կերպ ջանում են այդ խելքը ցույց տալ), լսելու եւ հասկանալու ունակությունը


Գրավելու կամ չգրավելու հարցը չի։ Տրված հարցը արտաքինին չի վերաբերվում։ :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Գրավելու կամ չգրավելու հարցը չի։ Տրված հարցը արտաքինին չի վերաբերվում։



Կներես Ֆրեդդի ջան առաջին էջը չէի կարդացել

----------


## nune'

Կարելիա ասել առանձապես կոնկրետ չափանիշներ չկան...բայց, ես նկատել եմ, որ ինձ հիմնականում դուր են գալիս այն տղաները, որոնց հետ ես ընդհանուր նմանություն ունեմ..կարողա ծիծաղելի թվա, բայց, երբ ես  տղայի արտաքինում կամ պահվածքում նկատում եմ ինչ-որ նմանություն ինքն արդեն իմ դուրը հնարավորա գա..այլ կերպ ասած ընդհանուր հետաքրքրություններ..և իհարկե՝ արտաքին..դե առաջին հերթին՝ ոնցա հագնված, մեծ նշանակություն ունեն իմ համար տղայի կոշիկները..դրանով եմ ես նաև կարծիք կազմում, եթե տղան դուրս եկավ, բայց կոշիկները՝ ոչ, լավ չի...սիրում եմ ռոքային արտաքինով, հիփ-հոփային ոճով հագնվող տղաների..

----------


## Ուլուանա

Բարությունն ու ազնվությունն առաջնային են ինձ համար։ Մեկ էլ շատ է գրավում անմիջականությունը, նույնիսկ մանկականի հասնող։  :Tongue:  Կարևոր հատկանիշներից են նաև սկզբունքայնությունը, հումորի զգացումն ու համեստությունը։ Մի ժամանակ ինքնավստահներն էին գրավում, հետո ինքնավստահներին սկսեցի հակակրել, ու համեստներին համակրել։  :Smile:  Ավելացնեմ նաև, որ մտածելակերպի ու հայացքների նմանությունը նույնպես մեծ նշանակություն ունի ինձ համար։ 

Բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ այն հատկանիշները, որոնք ինձ գրավում են հակառակ սեռի մեջ, գրավում են նաև իմ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների մեջ, այսինքն՝ դրանք հիմնականում զուտ մարդկային որակներ են, որ ցանկալի է՝ երկու սեռերն էլ ունենան։ Թերևս միայն անմիջականությունն է, որ հակառակ սեռի դեպքում ավելի մեծ դեր է խաղում, քան իմ սեռի մարդկանց դեպքում, բայց դա էլ է հարաբերական։

----------

Alphaone (28.03.2013)

----------


## Brigada

ֆիգուռան :LOL:

----------


## Adriano

Արտաքին և ներքին գեղեցկությունը

----------

armena (23.08.2009)

----------


## ivy

Ինձ համար կարևորը ինտելեկտն է և բարությունը: Խելացի և բարի մարդիկ ինձ համար գրավիչ են՝ անկախ սեռից: 
Ազնվությունը առանձին չեմ նշում, քանի որ, ըստ իս, բարի մարդը չի կարող անազնիվ լինել:

----------

Alphaone (28.03.2013)

----------


## Սերխիո

Եթե նայեմ կրքի , ցակասիրության տեսանկյունից , ապա կրծքերը , իսկ ընդհանրապես շատ եմ գնահատում  ,կանացիությունը և խելացիությունը : :Love: 
Դոդ գլուխ աղջիկներից զզվում եմ :Bad:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Դե առաջին հերթին արտաքինն ա գրավում, բայց որ չեք թողնում դրա մասին խոսանք, կասեմ մեկ էլ ձայնն ա ինձ շատ գրավում: Էն ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ բաները (ներքին գեղեցկություն, բարություն, խելք և այլն) կարաք ձեզ պահեք  :Tongue:  :

----------


## ivy

> Դե առաջին հերթին արտաքինն ա գրավում, բայց որ չեք թողնում դրա մասին խոսանք, կասեմ մեկ էլ ձայնն ա ինձ շատ գրավում: Էն ճոռոմ-ճոռոմ բաները (ներքին գեղեցկություն, բարություն, խելք և այլն) կարաք ձեզ պահեք  :


Չայլդ ջան, էդ ո՞ր օրվանից է խելքը կամ բարությունը ճոռոմ բան դարձել:  :Jpit:  
Բայց դե ինչպես ասում են, Աստված քո ուզածով թող քո առաջ բերի, հետո բողոքել չլինի:  :Wink:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> *ivy*-ի խոսքերից
> Աստված քո ուզածով թող քո առաջ բերի


էհ, Աստված ձայնդ լսի  :Blush:

----------


## Moon

Ինձ համար առաջնայինը եթե խոսքը արտաքինի մասին է, ապա աչքերը։ Շատ բան են ասում և զգացնել տալիս աչքերը։ Աչքերով կարելի է խոսել առանց ավելորդ բառերի։

----------


## Empty`Tears

Առաջնահերթ արտաքինն ու համեստությունը...  :Smile:

----------


## chiburgen

Կրթվածությունը,խելոք լինելը, խելացի լինելը/որ էշ-էշ դուս չտա/, այսքանի հետ հանդերձ մի քիչ միամիտ լինելը,ճաշակը և այլն:

----------


## Ծով

> էս աշխարհից չլինելը.. իրականությունից դուրս լինելը, մի խոսքով երևի պետք  ա փոքր ժամանակ գլխի վրա ընգած լինի որ գրավի


աաա...ես ես տղու հետ համաձայն եմ :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
ունիկալ...շատ ունիկալ պիտի լինի, թեկուզ թող ուղիղ քթի վրա ընկած լինի :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (28.03.2013)

----------


## Taurus

Ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը ունի, բայց էն աղջիկների համար եմ գժվում, ովքեր սիրուն վիզ ունեն

----------


## chiburgen

> Ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը ունի, բայց էն աղջիկների համար եմ գժվում, ովքեր սիրուն վիզ ունեն


Մանավանդ հետեվից, չե?

----------


## Taurus

> Մանավանդ հետեվից, չե?


Դեմից թե հետևից, մեկա Արյունը նույն համի ա

----------


## aerosmith

շատ հոգեհարազատ թեմա...
նախ ասեմ ինձ էն աղձիկներն են դուր գալիս, ովքեր բարձրագույնում են սովորում, մեր բնավորության գծերի միջև կա ինչ-որ նմանություն, ճաշակները նույնն են, շատ բարձր եմ գնահատում ՀՈՒՄՈՐԻ զգացողությունը,նաև ինձ դուր են գալի էն աղջիկները, որոնք ինչ-որ չափով զբաղվում են արվեստով,մեծամասամբ նկարչությամբ։  Նաև ՍԵՔՍՈՒԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, 2 բան էլ ասեմ արտաքինի վերաբերյալ, խնդրում եմ ճծիծաղեք, բայց ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս կարճահասակ(էն որ ասում են չամիչ-մամիչ դրանց հետ եմ) ,ու օպտիկական ակնոցներով(նկատի չունեմ էն կլոր ոսպնյակներով,այլ շատ կլասիկ ոճի) աղջիկներին։

----------


## Սամվել

> օպտիկական ակնոցներով(նկատի չունեմ էն կլոր ոսպնյակներով,այլ շատ կլասիկ ոճի) աղջիկներին։


Էս պահը իմ մոտ էլ կա  :Think:

----------


## Dayana

Էլի մարդկանց տեսակավորում  :Dntknw:  ախր սիրելիս չեն քննարկում, ուղղակի սիրում են։ Ինչ ասել է թե "էշ-էշ դուրս չտա"։ Եթե սիրում եմ, թող մի խոսքն էլ անտեղին լինի, դրանից երկրագունքը պտույտը չի փոխի, ու որ օպտիկական ակնոցները կլոր լինեն կամ առհասարակ չլինեն միևնույն է նույն աչքեն են  :Love:  ոչինչ որ մի քիչ էլ չար աչքեր են, ակրևորը որ ինձ են նայում (իմն են ու դեռ մի քանի հազարամյակ էլ իմը կլինեն)։

Կներեք եթե օֆտոպեցի, բայց մի բաժանեք մարդկանց տեսակների  :Blush:  Երկրի վրա ապրող 6 միլիարդ մարդկանցից ոչ մեկը մյուսի ճիշտ կրկնորինակը չի ու դեռ նախկին հազարամյակներում էլ չեն եղել կրկնվողներ ու չեն լինի  :Smile:  Բոլոր մարդիկ իրենց տեսակում բացառիկ են ու ամեն մեկը իր տեսակում լավն է ու ձգտում է "գերմարդուն"  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Տես Guest-ի ստորագրությունը  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

ԿՌծքեՌը, կՌծքեՌը

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ինձ նրա մեջ գրավում է ՄԱՐԴ արարածը, ինքն ամբողջությամբ: Չեմ կարող առանձնացնել որոշ առավելություններ, քանի որ սիրելիի մեջ նույնիսկ թերությունն առավելություն է:

----------

Inana (12.07.2010)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> ԿՌծքեՌը, կՌծքեՌը


ԿՌծքեՌը եմու պոնռավիլիս´, վոն օտ սյուդա 


Ընդհանրապես ամեն ինչ, հատկապես աչքերն ու շուրթերը  :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Էլի մարդկանց տեսակավորում  ախր սիրելիս չեն քննարկում, ուղղակի սիրում են։ Ինչ ասել է թե "էշ-էշ դուրս չտա"։ Եթե սիրում եմ, թող մի խոսքն էլ անտեղին լինի, դրանից երկրագունքը պտույտը չի փոխի, ու որ օպտիկական ակնոցները կլոր լինեն կամ առհասարակ չլինեն միևնույն է նույն աչքեն են  ոչինչ որ մի քիչ էլ չար աչքեր են, ակրևորը որ ինձ են նայում (իմն են ու դեռ մի քանի հազարամյակ էլ իմը կլինեն)։
> 
> Կներեք եթե օֆտոպեցի, բայց մի բաժանեք մարդկանց տեսակների  Երկրի վրա ապրող 6 միլիարդ մարդկանցից ոչ մեկը մյուսի ճիշտ կրկնորինակը չի ու դեռ նախկին հազարամյակներում էլ չեն եղել կրկնվողներ ու չեն լինի  Բոլոր մարդիկ իրենց տեսակում բացառիկ են ու ամեն մեկը իր տեսակում լավն է ու ձգտում է "գերմարդուն" 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Տես Guest-ի ստորագրությունը





> Ինձ նրա մեջ գրավում է ՄԱՐԴ արարածը, ինքն ամբողջությամբ: Չեմ կարող առանձնացնել որոշ առավելություններ, քանի որ սիրելիի մեջ նույնիսկ թերությունն առավելություն է:


Ժող, դուք աչքիս թեմայի իմաստը մի քիչ լավ չեք հասկացել: Ախր էստեղ հարցը սիրելիին չի վերաբերում, ոչ թե պիտի գրեք, թե ինչն է ձեզ գրավում ձեր սիրելիի մեջ, այլ ընդհանրապես հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչն ինչպիսին պիտի լինի, որ նրան գրավիչ համարեք: Ի դեպ, հիշեցնեմ, որ գրավվելը բոլորովին չի ենթադրում սիրահարվել:  :Wink:

----------


## impression

Ուլուն ճիշտ ա ասում, գլոբալ ա պետք գրել, երեխեք, օրինակ` հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ ամենաշատը գրավում է սեռի հակառակ լինելը, նենց կայֆ ա   :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (28.03.2013)

----------


## Վարպետ

Հիմար բան լսելիս պետք ա փակ բերանով, թեթե~ւ ժպտա, աչքերը փայլեցնի, դունչը ցցի առաջ ու խորիմաստ արտաբերի` մմմմմ~   :Jpit: ))))

----------


## Brigada

անկեղծությունը, արտաքին գեղեցկությունը, ազնվությունը, պարկեշտությունը

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ գրավելու համար հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչը պետք է գեղեցիկ լինի ու մաքուր: Կեղտոտ տղամարդուց զզվելի բան չկա: Հա՛, մեկ էլ պետք է առնական լինի, բայց դա մեր օրերում այնքան հազվագյուտ երևույթ է, որ ստիպված անտեսում եմ այդ մի հատկանիշը: Էսքանի հետո, որ գեղեցիկ ու մաքուր է տղամարդը, կարողանում եմ նրան մի քիչ մոտ թողնել: Հետո արդեն պետք է հետաքրքիր լինի, հետաքրքրությունները եթե չեն համընկնում, ապա գոնե նման լինեն իմին: Իսկ վերջում նոր… Պետք է ինձնից խելացի լինի…

----------

Alphaone (28.03.2013)

----------


## Selene

> Իսկ վերջում նոր… Պետք է ինձնից խելացի լինի…


Իմ մոտ էլ է գործում այս պահը, ուղղակի վերջում չէ, մեջտեղներում :Wink: 
Պիտի անպայման խոսուն աչքեր, համով  հումոր ունենա, որպեսզի նայեմ դեմքին ու զգամ, որ կյանքով լի է, անկեղծ  լինի, մարդամոտ, ինքնահավան ու մեծամիտ չլինի հանկարծ, իմ կարծիքով ինքնահավան տղամարդիկ ահավոր են :Nea: 
Վերջում՝ արտաքինը :Blush:

----------


## Moon

> Ինձ գրավելու համար հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչը պետք է գեղեցիկ լինի ու մաքուր: Կեղտոտ տղամարդուց զզվելի բան չկա: Հա՛, մեկ էլ պետք է առնական լինի, բայց դա մեր օրերում այնքան հազվագյուտ երևույթ է, որ ստիպված անտեսում եմ այդ մի հատկանիշը: Էսքանի հետո, որ գեղեցիկ ու մաքուր է տղամարդը, կարողանում եմ նրան մի քիչ մոտ թողնել: Հետո արդեն պետք է հետաքրքիր լինի, հետաքրքրությունները եթե չեն համընկնում, ապա գոնե նման լինեն իմին: Իսկ վերջում նոր… Պետք է ինձնից խելացի լինի…


Ապրես, հետաքրիր կարծիք ես հայտնում, մաքուր լինելն ամենակարևորն է։
Իսկ ես ասեմ, որ չափազանց սպիտակ տղաներին չեմ հավանում։ Մի տեսակ չափազանց սպիտակամորթներն այնքան փափուկ են, որ կարողանում ես միայն երեխայի պես սիրել։ Իմ անձնական կարծիքն է։
Դե իսկ ամենակարևորը աչքերն են, որոնք խորհրդավոր պետք է լինեն, հմայիչ։ Հայացքին մի ուրիշ փայլ են տալիս։

----------


## Brigada

ԽելացիուԹյունը, աշխատասիրությունը և նպատակասլածությունը0

----------


## Tanamasi

Պետք է խելքը վրից թափի, որ հետը չձանձրանամ, մեկ էլ լավ խոսալ կարանա ու ծով հետաքրքրություններ ունենա։

----------


## Freddie

> Ժող, դուք աչքիս թեմայի իմաստը մի քիչ լավ չեք հասկացել: Ախր էստեղ հարցը սիրելիին չի վերաբերում, ոչ թե պիտի գրեք, թե ինչն է ձեզ գրավում ձեր սիրելիի մեջ, այլ ընդհանրապես հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչն ինչպիսին պիտի լինի, որ նրան գրավիչ համարեք: Ի դեպ, հիշեցնեմ, որ գրավվելը բոլորովին չի ենթադրում սիրահարվել:


Ուլուանը ճիշտ է։ Ստորագրում եմ։ :Wink:  Մի բան էլ պիտի ավելացնեմ։ Մարդիկ սիրելուց չեն նայում ի՞նչն է դուր գալիս կամ դուր չի՛ գալիս՝ նոր սիրահարվեն։ Դա ընդհանրապես կապ չունի։ Դե կարող է *նպաստել*, բայց գլխավորը չէ։ :Tongue:  Դա էլ սիրո դաժանությունն է, որ սիրահարվում են առանց հասկանալու, թե ինչի՞ սիրահարվեցին։ 
Իսկ մարդու մեջ լավ կողմեր փնտրել, ապա սիրահարվել՝ դա միայն հայերը կարող են։ Աղջիկները՝ տունը չմնալու համար, առաջին պատահած տղուն ամուսնանում են, ապա սկսում են մեջը լավ կողմեր փնտրել, որ սիրահարվեն։ :LOL:  Տղաներն էլ նույնը, բայց մի քիչ ուրիշ կոնտեքստով։ :Tongue:  Հա, նշեմ, որ ասածս ոչ բոլորին է վերաբերվում։ Դրա համար նեղանալ չկա։ :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ներողություն թեմայից մի քիչ շեղվելու համար։

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> շատ հոգեհարազատ թեմա...
> նախ ասեմ ինձ էն աղձիկներն են դուր գալիս, ովքեր բարձրագույնում են սովորում, մեր բնավորության գծերի միջև կա ինչ-որ նմանություն, ճաշակները նույնն են, շատ բարձր եմ գնահատում ՀՈՒՄՈՐԻ զգացողությունը,նաև ինձ դուր են գալի էն աղջիկները, որոնք ինչ-որ չափով զբաղվում են արվեստով,մեծամասամբ նկարչությամբ։  Նաև ՍԵՔՍՈՒԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ, 2 բան էլ ասեմ արտաքինի վերաբերյալ, խնդրում եմ ճծիծաղեք, բայց ինձ շատ են դուր գալիս կարճահասակ(*էն որ ասում են չամիչ-մամիչ դրանց հետ եմ*) ,ու օպտիկական ակնոցներով(նկատի չունեմ էն կլոր ոսպնյակներով,այլ շատ կլասիկ ոճի) աղջիկներին։


Աէրոսմիտ ջան հարգեցի։ :Hands Up:  Ուզում եմ ասել, որ շատ քիչ տղաներ կան, որ աղջկա ինդիվիդուալիզմին են նայում։ Հլը մի հատ վարկանիշ տամ։

----------


## Freddie

> Պետք է խելքը վրից թափի, որ հետը չձանձրանամ, մեկ էլ լավ խոսալ կարանա ու ծով հետաքրքրություններ ունենա։


Վայ, ես խելքս թռցնում եմ խելքը վրից թափող տղերքի համար։ :Love: 
Այդպես քիչ էր մնում դասախոսներից մեկին սիրահարվեի։ Որ չիմացա 3 համալսարան է ավարտել՝ վերջ։ :LOL:  Բայց դե հասկանում էի, որ միայն դուրս է գալիս, այլ ոչ թե իմ կյանքի սերն է։ Այդպես սիրահարվածությունս ասնցավ։ Բայց մինչև այժմ էլ, մեծ հաճույքով եմ գնում նրա դասախոսություններին։ :Blush: 
Հա մեկ էլ կապ չունի, թե տղան ոչ այդքան մաքրասեր է, թե ոչ, սև մազերով է, թե բաց գույնի է, եթե խելոք է մեծ հաճույքով նրա հետ ընկերություն կանեմ։ Դրա համար էլ խնդրել էի թեմայի սկզբում, որ արտաքինին չանդրադարնալ։ Թե չէ մեծ կրծքերը ո՞ր տղային կամ էլ բիցպսներով տղաները ո՞ր աղջկան դուր չեն գա։ :LOL:

----------


## Kinder Surprise

> Հարցս շատ պարզ է՝ ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում կամ դուր գալիս հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչների մեջ։ Այսինքն, եթե դուք տղա եք՝ ի՞նչն է ձեզ դուր գալիս աղջիկների մեջ, իսկ եթե աղջիկ եք՝ ի՞նչը տղաների մեջ։ Կխնդրեի արտաքինի հետ կապված պատասխաններ չտալ։ Ինձ հետաքրքրում է, թե ո՞ր բնավորության գծերը կամ սովորություններն եք հավանում…


Տղաների մեջ ես հատկապես գնահատում եմ խելացի լինելը: Հաձայն եմ nune' - ի հետ, քանի որ ես էլ առաջին հերթին նայում եմ կոշիկներին ու ականջների մաքրությանը (մի 2 դեպքից հետո եմ սկսել ուժադրություն դարձնել դրան :Shok: ): Այդ ամենով կարելի է ամբողջովին պատկերացում կազմել բնավորության ու ճաշակի մասին: Թեմայում խոսվել էր նաև արտաքին գեղեցկության մասին: Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում, դա ԸՆԴՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՍ նշանակություն չունի: Նա էլ ինձ առաջին հայացքից տգեղ թվաց, բայց երբ որոշ ժամանակ շփվեցի նրա հետ, հայտնաբերեցի ավելի կարևոր արժանիքներ, որոնց շնորհիվ նա ինձ համար ամենգեղեցիկը դարձավ

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում հակառակ սեռի մեջ


Օբյեկտի՝ հակառակ սեռին պատկանելը  :Pardon: :

----------

Մարկիզ (29.07.2009)

----------


## Հովհաննես

Ինձ  :Smile: համար իդեալ պետք չի մի քիչ տեսքով լինի լավ ճաշ եփի, չասի երկիրը երկիր չի, շաաատ լավ կլինի

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում հակառակ սեռի մեջ


Կարճ եղունգները, ՔԻՉ մակիյաժը, մռութ արտաքինը, ինֆորմացված լինելը և երաժշտական լավ ճաշակը  :Smile:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ես իդեալ չունեմ, ուղակի դե կան բաներ որոնք ինձ համար շատ կարևոր են, բայց դա շատ-շատ ա, որ թվարկեմ :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Իր ուժերին ու իր ճիշտ լինելու մեջ վստահ լինելը /եթե իհարկե ինքն ապացուցում է դա տեսականորեն և փորձնականորեն/:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Իհարկե սեռը

----------


## Վարպետ

> Իհարկե սեռը


Հետաքրքիր կլիներ, եթե "հակառակ սեռի" մեջ քեզ ոչ թե "սեռը" գրավեր, այլ "հակառակը"  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (29.07.2009), murmushka (29.07.2009), Rammstein (29.07.2009), Rhayader (31.07.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

Ոչ մի բան դուր չի գալիս :Angry2:

----------

Ameli (17.05.2011)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ոչ մի բան դուր չի գալիս


Իսկ նույն սեռի մեջ :LOL: 

Լավ էլի :Smile:  հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ երկու բան ա դուր գալիս: Գուշակեք՝ որոնք են դրանք :Cool:

----------


## Սլիմ

> Իսկ նույն սեռի մեջ


Նույ սեռի մեջ ես եմ ինձ գրավում :Tongue:  ու էլ ոչինչ

----------


## Արտիստ

Հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ գրավում է նրա սեռը:

----------

Rhayader (29.07.2009)

----------


## Աշխեն

Տղաների մեջ ինձ առաջին հերթին գրավում է խելքը :Ok:  (Գոնե մաթեմ պիտի ինձնից  լավ իմանա :LOL: )  և առնականությունը :Love:

----------

armena (23.08.2009), Ձայնալար (29.07.2009)

----------


## Estrella

ինձ  գրավելու համար հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչը պետք է յուրօրինակ լինի /միայն ոչ իր դատարկությամբ/ :Wink: , 
Խորաթափանց ու մտածել ստիպող հայացք...
հետաքրքրությունների լայն շրջանակ...

----------

Inana (12.07.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

Ինձ գրավելու համար ոչ մի բան պետք չէ, ուղղակի պետք ա տղային բախտը ժպտա  :Wink: 
Մենակ ռաբիս չլինի ու ավանդապաշտ քյառթու, մեկ էլ տափակ, մնացած բոլոր դեֆեկտները սիրահարվելու դեպքում կարող ա էֆֆեկտ թվան ինձ  :Smile:

----------

Ameli (17.05.2011), Kita (29.07.2009), murmushka (30.07.2009)

----------


## Surveyr

Առաջին հերթին հմայքը, հետո ողջամտությունն ու առաքինությունը  :Ok:

----------


## Չամիչ

ինձ դուր է գալիս տղամարդու հոտը :Blush:

----------


## Աբելյան

թշիկները  :Love:

----------

armena (23.08.2009), Ձայնալար (29.07.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> թշիկները


Վախենում եմ հարցնել թե կոնկրետ որ թշիկները :Shok:  :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

աջ կողմի  :Tongue:

----------

Rhayader (29.07.2009), Հայկօ (30.07.2009), Ձայնալար (29.07.2009), Ուլուանա (29.07.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> աջ կողմի


Խի ձախլիկ ես? :LOL:

----------

masivec (29.07.2009), Հայկօ (29.07.2009), Ուլուանա (29.07.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Խի ձախլիկ ես?


Կարող ա աջը ձախ թայով ա զբաղված  ::}: :

----------

Rhayader (30.07.2009), Ուլուանա (29.07.2009), Վարպետ (29.07.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Խի ձախլիկ ես?


հա  :Yes:

----------

Վարպետ (29.07.2009)

----------


## Interdenominational

Ներողամիտ եղեք, բայց թեմայի հարցադրումը ճիշտ չէ: Արտահայտվածներից մեծ մասը նշեց այն, ինչը *գնահատում ու կարևորում է*, և ոչ թե այն, *ինչը գրավում է*, կամ պիտի գրավի: 
Իհարկե, արտաքնապես ու միանգամից կողմնորոշվել՝ թե ինչը հատկապես հաճելիորեն զարմացրեց ու հիացրեց քեզ հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցչի մեջ՝ արտաքին  գրավչությունը, թե՞… միանգամից քեզ հաջողվեց սինթեզել նրա «տեխնիկական պարամետրերը», մտավոր ունակությունը և այլ անձնական հատկանիշներ  :Wink:  Դե իհարկե ԱՐՏԱՔԻՆԸ: Ենթագիտակցությունն ու «յուրայինին» զգալու ունակությունը, իհարկե, ամենավերջին դերը չեն խաղում «գրավվելու», հմայվելու գործում, սակայն ՄԻԱՆԳԱՄԻՑ հասկանալ, որ քեզ գրավեց նրա հարուստ հոգևոր աշխարհը՝ միամտություն է:

Արտաքինը:  :Victory: Դա մեր ենթագիտակցության մեջ է նստած՝ մեկընդմիշտ:

----------

armena (23.08.2009), Tig (07.08.2009)

----------


## AMzone

ինձ  դուրա գալիս, կառուցվածքը, անվտանգության բարձիկները մեծոտ լինեն, մեկել դախ չլինի,

----------


## Տատ

Ձայնը շատ գրավիչ կարող է լինել:

Ձայնալար ջան, քեզ էլ ստեղ՝ բարև :Smile: , հիշեցի

----------

Ameli (17.05.2011), armena (23.08.2009), Չամիչ (30.07.2009)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Ձայնը շատ գրավիչ կարող է լինել:


Այո,այո, իսկ երբ այդ ձայնը  նաեվ երգում է, դա  արդեն անդիմադրելի է: :Smile:

----------


## Տատ

Ես երաժշտական գործիքին էլ երկար չէի դիմադրի, ասենք՝ սաքսոֆոն, ցանկալի է, տղամարդու ձեռքում:

----------

Չամիչ (30.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս ջերմ ու անիմաստ զրույցը կամ դադարեցրեք, կամ տեղափոխվեք «Զրուցարան»:*

----------


## Rhayader

*AMzone*
Ես էլ սիրում եմ, որ 91 թվի արտադրության ա լինում, մետալիկ կամ բրոնզ բանդաժներով, ու որ եղունգով սեղմում ես, խազ չի ընկնում: Անվտանգության բարձիկները՝ թույլատրելի մգեցրած, 2րդ ռազմերի, ինժեկտոր, յուղը փոխած:
 :LOL: 

Ժող, բայց դուք ինչ մակերեսային եք նայում :Cool:  Ախր խոսքը մարդու մասին ա գնում, ոչ թե «դնեմ սերվանտը վրեն խազ չընկնի» :Blush:

----------

Սլիմ (30.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (30.07.2009)

----------


## Narinfinity

գրավում է հակառակ սեռի հարազատ, քիչ տխուր, մտամոլոր, հանելուկային, անկանխատեսելի, անակնկալ ամեն մի շարժումը, խոսքը, ձայնը, ձևը, կարծես ինչ-որ նորություն ես փնտրում...
երբ նայում ես աչքերին ու իսկույն հասկանում, որ ահա այն աղջիկը, որը ամենալավ մայրը կդառնա զավակներիդ համար, ուզում ես, որ աղջիկդ ունենա նրա դիմագծերը, 
որ նա հավերժ երջանիկ ապրի, թեկուզ "դստերդ մեջ",
իսկ քեզ մոռանում ես...
իսկ բնավորության համար կասեմ. նրբությունն է, որ աղջկան վեհացնում է, համեստ ու քաղցր ձայնն է ստիպում, որ նրան ընդունում ես սրտիդ խորքը, եթե իհարկե արտաքինից արդեն նուրբ է

----------

Lion (22.08.2009)

----------


## Freddie

> Արտաքինը: Դա մեր ենթագիտակցության մեջ է նստած՝ մեկընդմիշտ:


Հարուստ ներաշխարհը ինձ ավելի է դզում։ :Wink:  Հաճախ է պատահում, երբ մեկի արտաքինը ինձ գրավում է։ Բայց նրա հետ շփվելուց հետո հասկանում եմ, որ ապուշի մեկն է։ Դրանից հետո էլ ի՞նչ արտաքին... :Nea:  Սակայն կան դեպքեր, երբ հակառակ սեռի աչքերից արդեն համոզված եմ լինում, որ նա հիանալի անձնավորոււթյուն է։ Բայց սա երևի ավելի շատ կապ ունի այն բանի հետ, որ ես այդ մարդու մեջ տեսնում եմ մի փոկրիկ երեխային։ Այդպիսի երեխա պարունակող աչքերով անձնավորություններ շատ չկան։ Սովորաբար մարդիկ իրենց մեջի երեխային սպանում են կյանքի ընթացքում։ Կարելի է ասել, որ այդպիսի չարաճճի երեխայական աչքերն էլ ինձ գրավում են։ :Blush:

----------

Narinfinity (30.07.2009), Ուլուանա (30.07.2009), Ֆոտոն (31.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկ ինձ գրավում ա հետաքրքրվածությունը ինձանով՝ ինձ գրավելու ցանկությունը, եթե դա չզգացի, ուզում ա հրաշք ըլնի չեմ գրավվի  :Dntknw:

----------

Տատ (30.07.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ինձ գրավում ա հետաքրքրվածությունը ինձանով՝ ինձ գրավելու ցանկությունը, եթե դա չզգացի, ուզում ա հրաշք ըլնի չեմ գրավվի


Բագ, եթե Ձայնալարապաշտություն կրոն ստեղծենք, որն ընդունելու հնարավորություն մենակ կանանց տանք, ու էդ կրոնում պահանջվի հետաքրքրվել քեզանով ու սիրել քեզ, չե՞ս համարում, որ քո անձնական կյանքը հաճելիորեն հոգևոր բնույթ կստանա: :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բագ, եթե Ձայնալարապաշտություն կրոն ստեղծենք, որն ընդունելու հնարավորություն մենակ կանանց տանք, ու էդ կրոնում պահանջվի հետաքրքրվել քեզանով ու սիրել քեզ, չե՞ս համարում, որ քո անձնական կյանքը հաճելիորեն հոգևոր բնույթ կստանա:


Համարում եմ  :Yes: 

 :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

Էս ընդհանուր ենք ասում թե՞...
Վերջին անգամ գծավոր "սառոչկան" ա գրավել  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում հակառակ սեռի մեջ


…*թուլությունը*… Հետևաբար այս կարևորագույն փաստից օգտվելու հնարավորությունը… :Bad: 

 :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (30.07.2009)

----------


## RomanAni

Նրանց խելքն ու հասկանալու շնորհը.

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Դադարեցրեք օֆտոպը, հակառակ դեպքում կստանաք տուգանայիններ ու թեման կփակվի: 
*

----------


## AMzone

> *AMzone*
> Ես էլ սիրում եմ, որ 91 թվի արտադրության ա լինում, մետալիկ կամ բրոնզ բանդաժներով, ու որ եղունգով սեղմում ես, խազ չի ընկնում: Անվտանգության բարձիկները՝ թույլատրելի մգեցրած, 2րդ ռազմերի, ինժեկտոր, յուղը փոխած:


 2համար :LOL:    2 համար,  փոքրա, 3ամենաքիչը բայց  ձիգ լինի.   :Hands Up: 



> *AMzone*
> Ժող, բայց դուք ինչ մակերեսային եք նայում Ախր խոսքը մարդու մասին ա գնում, ոչ թե «դնեմ սերվանտը վրեն խազ չընկնի»


 հա ինչ անենք, որ մարդու մասինա չխոսանք  :Bad:

----------


## Yevuk

Տղամարդու մեջ ինձ առաջին հերթին գրավում է նրա համեստությունը, հետո որ ինձնից խելացի է լինում, հետո արդեն մնացած հատկանիշները… Վերջինն էլ՝ արտաքին տեսքը: Նաև շատ մեծ տպավորություն է գործում հայացքը :Smile:

----------

Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## AMzone

> Տղամարդու մեջ ինձ առաջին հերթին գրավում է նրա համեստությունը, հետո որ ինձնից խելացի է լինում, հետո արդեն մնացած հատկանիշները… Վերջինն էլ՝ արտաքին տեսքը: Նաև շատ մեծ տպավորություն է գործում հայացքը


ես ամբողջ քո թվարկածները ունեմ.

----------

Yevuk (31.07.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Հակառակ սեռի մեջ ամենաշատը կարևորում եմ ինտելեկտը: Բայց ահավոր ձևի փախնում եմ արվեստի մեջ խորացած մարդկանցից, որովհետև, եթե իրանց մուսան գալիսա, գժվում են ու էն իմացածդ մարդուց բան չի մնում :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Առաջին հայացքից` մազերը :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (06.08.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

Աչքերն են ինձ շատ գրավում, եթե փոխադարձ համակրանք կա զգացվում ա, որ աչքերը փայլում են, մազերը միանշանակ, կարճ մազերով կամ քաչալ աղջիկ հենց տեսնում եմ փախնում եմ: Եվ ամենակարևորը անկեղծությունը, եթե անկեղծ զրույց ա սկսում, պատրաստ եմ ժամերով խոսալ հետը…

----------

Yellow Raven (06.08.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

սենց ասեմ, իմ համար ախջկա գեղեցկությունը կապ չունի(կարող եմ ասեմ դեռ երկրորդական բնույթ ունի իմ համար), բայց դե նկատի չունեմ էլ կվասիմոդո :Wink: 
ԿԱրևորը լինի, խելացի բանիմաց, շաաաատ լավ ընկեր ամեն հարցում......
Նաև շաաատ, շաաատ եմ սիրում երբ աղջիկը օպտիկական ակնոց է կրում։ մազերը խուճուճ են :Love: ։ իսկ հասակն էլ ոչ այնքան բոյով։
Ու ամենակարևորը ինձ դուր են գալիս այն ախջիկները ովքեր շատ լավ պիցցա են սարքում։ :Viannen 10:  (վերջինը կաըտակ չէր) չմտածեք թե կերկոխ եմ։

----------

Aurora (08.08.2009)

----------


## davidus

երկրորդը, չգիտես ինչի, միանգամից նայում եմ ձեռքի մատներին.....  :Blush:

----------


## PetrAni

Ինձ համար կարևորը 
ՀԱՎԱՏԱՐՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ու ՀՈԳԱՏԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ԵՆ..........

Չեմ կարծում , որ նման հատկանիշներ ունեցողը  գրավող շատ այլ  հատկանիշներ չունենա........... :Smile:

----------

Ameli (17.05.2011), Փոքրիկ (10.08.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

ROCK լսելը  :Tongue:

----------

Freddie (12.08.2009), Rhayader (12.08.2009)

----------


## Freddie

> ROCK լսելը


Մի հատել գրի, որ հենց Green Day լսելն է դուրդ գալիս :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Apsara

Տղամարդու ուսերը և կրծքավանդակը, այսինքն կեցվածքը, դրանից բնավորության որոշ գծերի մասին միանգամից պատկերացում է ստեղծվում ու դեռ չեմ սխալվել, իսկ հետո ձեռքերին եմ նայում,

----------


## Չամիչ

> իսկ հետո ձեռքերին եմ նայում,


ես  էլ եմ  ձեռքերին նայում, հատկապես  եղունգների ձեվին, չեմ կարող բացատրել ինչու, ենթագիտակցորեն, երեվի ի վերջո հիրոմանտիա գիտությունը իզուր  չի  ստեղծվել, մարդու ձեռքերը  շատ բան կարող են ասել նրա բնավորության  մասին:

----------

Apsara (13.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

նրբությունը,գեղեցկությունը,հավատարմությունը ու նորաոճությունը

----------


## Կաթիլ

իսկ ես աչքերից հետո միանգամից նայում եմ կոշիկներին, եթե դրանք մաքուր ու կոկիկ չեն, էլ չեմ նայում ոչ մի տեղին  ::}: 
իսկ բնավորության մեջ՝ անկեղծությունն, ինձ վստահելն ու հոգատարությունը

----------

aerosmith (13.08.2009), Ameli (17.05.2011), armena (23.08.2009), Freddie (12.08.2009), _DEATH_ (12.08.2009), Դեկադա (19.09.2009)

----------


## Freddie

> իսկ ես աչքերից հետո միանգամից նայում եմ կոշիկներին, եթե դրանք մաքուր ու կոկիկ չեն, էլ չեմ նայում ոչ մի տեղին 
> իսկ բնավորության մեջ՝ անկեղծությունն, ինձ վստահելն ու հոգատարությունը


Իմ կրծիքով, ճիշտ ես։ Կոշիկները մարդու մասին շատ բան են ասում :Wink:

----------

aerosmith (13.08.2009), Կաթիլ (12.08.2009)

----------


## Սարգսյան

կեղծ միամտությունը, կրծքերը, աննկատ կոսմետիկան, համարձակությունը..

----------

Ungrateful (14.08.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Հումորի զգացումը: Առկայության դեպքում ութսուն տոկոսի հաջողությունն ապահովված է

----------


## Freddie

> կեղծ միամտությունը, կրծքերը, աննկատ կոսմետիկան, համարձակությունը..


Կեղծ միամտությունը :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------

Rhayader (23.08.2009), Second Chance (22.08.2009)

----------


## Lion

Կանացիությունը, ընդ որում՝ և զուտ ֆիզիկական, և հոգեկան:

----------

Սլիմ (22.08.2009)

----------


## Sandarameth

բնականաբար արտաքին տեսքով եմ սկզբից գրավվում

----------

Սլիմ (22.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

գեղեցկությունն ու կանանցի վեհությունը

----------


## Lonely

Առաջինը միշտ էլ արտաքին տեսքն ա, հետո նոր ներքինը  :Smile:  "Встречают по одежке, провожают по уму"

----------

Ameli (17.05.2011), Սլիմ (22.08.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

> Իմ կրծիքով, ճիշտ ես։ Կոշիկները մարդու մասին շատ բան են ասում


Իսկ եթե կոշիկ չեն հագնում? :Think:

----------


## armh

Հակառակ սեռին պատկանելու փաստը:

----------

Բարեկամ (22.08.2009)

----------


## Lion

> իսկ ես աչքերից հետո միանգամից նայում եմ կոշիկներին, եթե դրանք մաքուր ու կոկիկ չեն, էլ չեմ նայում ոչ մի տեղին 
> իսկ բնավորության մեջ՝ անկեղծությունն, ինձ վստահելն ու հոգատարությունը


Իմ կարծիքով, իհարկե, իսկական տղամարդու կոշիկները չպետք է իդեալական մաքուր լինեն. կոշիկները իդեալական վիճակում պահելու համար դրանց պետք է մշտական ուշադրություն դարձնել - իսկ այդ դեպքում արդեն պարզվում է, որ տղամարդկային մյուս հատկանիշներն են զրկվում ուշադրությունից... :Think:

----------


## Lonely

*Lion*, Ինչքանով ա քեզ հաճելի կոշիկներիտ կիսամաքուր վիճակը? Կարելի ա իմանալ որ հատկանիշներն են անուշադրության մատնվում?

----------


## Loki

Թե կականց և թե տղամարդկանց կոշիկներին ես էլ եմ ուշադրություն դարձնում, բայց ոչ այնքան մաքրությանը, որքան ձևին. եթե կոշիկները ինչ-որ ծիծակային արտաքին հատկանիշներ ունեն, ապա դրանց տիրոջ հետ *որևէ*  կոնտակտի մեջ մտնելն ինձ համար անցանկալի է դառնում  :Smile: 

Վերադառնալով բուն թեմային... Երկար ժամանակ է ինչ հետևում եմ էստեղի գրառումներին, ու դժվարանում եմ ինչ-որ խելքին մոտիկ ձևակերպում գտնել׃ Էս անգամ կփորձեմ׃ Հակառակ սեռի մեջ առաջին հերթին կանացիությունն է գրավում, իհարկե׃ Ուղղակի հակաակ սեռին պատկանելու փաստը, կարծում եմ, բավարար պայման չէ գրավիչ լինելու համար׃ Առաջին հերթին դեմքին եմ նայում, սկզբից զննում եմ զուտ անտրոպոլոգիական տեսանկյունից, եթե դիմագծերը բավարարում են «պահանջներիս», փորձում եմ հայացքի կամ միմիկայի մեջ ինչոր հետաքրքիր երանգներ որսալ, ինչ-որ ինքնատիպություն׃ Հետո կանացիությունը փորձում եմ «որսալ» ուսերի, ձեռքերի, մատների ուրվագծերից׃ Եթե էստեղ խոսքը «առաջին հայացքի» կամ «առաջին մի քանի» հայացքների մասին է, ապա այսքանը׃ Ներքին հատկանիշներն արդեն ուրիշ պատմություն են, դրանց մասին դատելու համար մեկ-երկու անգամ զրուցել է պետք մարդու հետ׃

----------

Lion (22.08.2009), Rammstein (23.08.2009), Rhayader (23.08.2009), Tanamasi (22.08.2009)

----------


## Lion

> *Lion*, Ինչքանով ա քեզ հաճելի կոշիկներիտ կիսամաքուր վիճակը? Կարելի ա իմանալ որ հատկանիշներն են անուշադրության մատնվում?


Գրում եմ իմ կարծիքը, թող ոչ-ոք իր սրտին մոտ չընդունի: Իսկական տղամարդը, ըստ իս, օրվա մեջ հազար ու մի հոգս է ունենում, նա սովորաբար շատ զբաղված է լինում, որ օրական մեկ անգամից ավել կոշիկ մաքրի: Նա աշխատում է, քայլում է այս փոշոտ քաղաքում, վազում է խանութ ընկերուհու համար ծաղիկ պատվիրելու, հանդիպում է իր ընկերներին, կարող է նրա մեքենան փչանալ և այլն, և այլն և այլն... Իսկ կոշիկների իդեալական մաքրությանը հետևում է սովորաբար այն մարդը, որը ուղղակի պարապ է... Դե իսկ պարապ տղամարդը, թույլ տամ ինձ դատել աղջիկների փոխարեն... լավ, դե հասկացաք :Smile:

----------

Loki (22.08.2009), Rammstein (23.08.2009)

----------


## Lonely

Միշտ էլ 1 րոպե ազատ ժամանակ կգտնվի...  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Միշտ էլ 1 րոպե ազատ ժամանակ կգտնվի...


Գուցե և... բայց հնարավոր է, այդ մեկ րոպեում կոշիկի շոր չլինի: Համաձայնիր, որ գրեթե ոչ մի տղամարդ գրպանում կոշիկի շոր չի պահում: Չնայած ասեմ - եթե ժամադրության ես շտապում, կոշիկներդ իհարկե պետք է մաքուր լինեն. խոսքերս վերաբերվում էին սովորական-կենցաղային իրավիճակներին...

----------


## Yeghoyan

կոշիկները :LOL:  :Tongue: 
իսկ եթե ավել լուրջ, ապա ուղեղի հնարավորությունները :Smile:

----------

armena (23.08.2009), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Որոշեցի լուրջ գրել)
Էհ... ես, օրինակ, դժվար թե գրավվեմ մի աղջիկով, որի արտաքինի մասին ասում են «Հմմ... դե երևի խելոք կլինի»:
Գրավվել կարելի է տարբեր աստիճանի: Միայն մակերեսային հրապույր ծնելու համար արտաքին տվյալները բավարար են: Բայց բավական է դրան գումարել թեկուզ մի փոքր նյութապաշտություն, ու նույնիսկ լավագույն արտաքինն աղջկան չի օգնի հաղթահարել իմ զզվանքը:
Ինձանից ֆիզիկական մոնոգամիա (չիմացողների համար՝ միակնություն) պահանջող մարդն ինձ երկար չի պահի, որովհետև ես այն եմ, ինչ կամ, ու չեմ պատրաստվում ինքս ինձ փոխել հանուն ոչ մեկի: Որոշ ժամանակ անց ես կդադարեմ իմ իրական մտքերը նրան վստահել: Իսկ որտեղ չկա վստահություն, չկա նաև սեր:
Կա մարդկանց մի տեսակ, որոնց մոտ սեփական հմայքի զգացողությունն ուշ է գալիս: Նրանք միշտ չեն գեղեցիկ համարվել, դրա համար էլ չեն խփնված իրենց արտաքինի վրա ու ժամանակ են ունեցել սեփական  էմոցիոնալ ու ինտելլեկտուալ զարգացման համար:
Ասում են, որ տարվա վերջում բացված խոլորձը (չիմացողների համար նշեմ՝ օրխիդեան) ամենագեղեցիկն է լինում:
Հենց այսպիսի մարդիկ առավել մեծ հնարավորություն ունեն ինձ իսկապես հետաքրքրել:
Կա մի ուրիշ տեսակ. գիշատիչ-կանայք: «Մորթիներով պարուրված Վեներան» Լեոպոլդ ֆոն Զախեր-Մազոխի վեպից: Օ, ես չեմ կարողանա դիմադրել այն կնոջը, որը կկարողանա ինձ մտրակով իրեն ենթարկել:

----------

Alba (02.09.2009), Cassiopeia (23.08.2009), Hripsimee (21.09.2009), Interdenominational (23.08.2009), Kita (07.09.2009), Lion (23.08.2009), Loki (23.08.2009), Ungrateful (23.08.2009), Venus (02.09.2009), Բարեկամ (23.08.2009)

----------


## Alba

> Որոշեցի լուրջ գրել)
> Ինձանից ֆիզիկական մոնոգամիա (չիմացողների համար՝ միակնություն) պահանջող մարդն ինձ երկար չի պահի, որովհետև ես այն եմ, ինչ կամ, ու չեմ պատրաստվում ինքս ինձ փոխել հանուն ոչ մեկի: Որոշ ժամանակ անց ես կդադարեմ իմ իրական մտքերը նրան վստահել: Իսկ որտեղ չկա վստահություն, չկա նաև սեր:
> Ասում են, որ տարվա վերջում բացված խոլորձը (չիմացողների համար նշեմ՝ օրխիդեան) ամենագեղեցիկն է լինում:


Շատ լավ էր ասված, Rhayader ջան, բայց թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել "չեմ պատրաստվում ինքս ինձ փոխել հանուն ոչ մեկի" մտքի հետ: Եթե խոսքը իսկական սիրո մասին է, որի արդյունքը բնականաբար ամուսնությունը պետք է լինի, ապա պետք է հանուն սիրած էակի և հանուն սիրո որոշ հարցերում զիջես և անհրաժեշտության դեպքում փորձես նաև փոխվել: Ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում՝ որ փիլիսոփան էր ասել, բայց աֆորիզմը մոտավորապես հնչում էր այսպես. "Սերն ու ամուսնությունը անվերջ փոխադարձ դաստիարակության պրոցես է":
Մի բան էլ. երբեք չես կարող ասել՝ ում կսիրես, քեզնից անկախ :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------

Enigmatic (05.09.2009), erexa (07.01.2011), Venus (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Շատ լավ էր ասված, Rhayader ջան, բայց թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել "չեմ պատրաստվում ինքս ինձ փոխել հանուն ոչ մեկի" մտքի հետ: Եթե խոսքը իսկական սիրո մասին է, որի արդյունքը բնականաբար ամուսնությունը պետք է լինի, ապա պետք է հանուն սիրած էակի և հանուն սիրո որոշ հարցերում զիջես և անհրաժեշտության դեպքում փորձես նաև փոխվել: Ճիշտն ասած չեմ հիշում՝ որ փիլիսոփան էր ասել, բայց աֆորիզմը մոտավորապես հնչում էր այսպես. "Սերն ու ամուսնությունը անվերջ փոխադարձ դաստիարակության պրոցես է":
> Մի բան էլ. երբեք չես կարող ասել՝ ում կսիրես, քեզնից անկախ


Ոչ ոք էլ չի փոխում ինքն իրեն հանուն մեկի: Ու եթե ինքդ դրան պատրաստ ես, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կարող ես: Ես կողմ եմ Ռայադերի անկեղծությանը: Զիջողությունն անշուշտ հարկավոր է, բայց մնացածը ինքնախաբեություն է: Սերն ու ամուսնությունն էլ, Ձեր թույլվությամբ, պետք չէ նույնացնել: Անձնական կարծիքս է:

----------

Rhayader (08.09.2009)

----------


## Alba

> Ոչ ոք էլ չի փոխում ինքն իրեն հանուն մեկի: Ու եթե ինքդ դրան պատրաստ ես, դեռ չի նշանակում, որ կարող ես: Ես կողմ եմ Ռայադերի անկեղծությանը: Զիջողությունն անշուշտ հարկավոր է, բայց մնացածը ինքնախաբեություն է: Սերն ու ամուսնությունն էլ, Ձեր թույլվությամբ, պետք չէ նույնացնել: Անձնական կարծիքս է:


Համամիտ եմ, ես ինքս էլ չեմ նույնացնում "սեր" և "ամուսնություն" հասկացությունները: Գրառմանս մեջ կարծեմ նման բան գրված էլ չէ: Պարզապես եթե սիրում ես մեկին, որպես կանոն ամուսնանում ես նրա հետ (իհարկե բացառություններ միշտ էլ լինում են): Ինչ վերաբերում է "հանուն մեկի փոխվել-չփոխվելուն", ապա ես իմ փորձից վստահորեն կարող եմ ասել. եթե սիրում ես, սկսում ես այլ կերպ նայել իրերին, "ես"-ի փոխարեն արդեն գործում է "մենք"-ը, ու դու ինքդ էլ չես նկատում, որ փոխվել ես: Դա չես կարող պլանավորել: Իհարկե, շատ հանգամանքներից է դա կախված, օրինակ՝ ինչ տարիքում ես սիրահարվել, արդյո՞ք փոխադարձ է սերը և այլն...

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Համամիտ եմ, ես ինքս էլ չեմ նույնացնում "սեր" և "ամուսնություն" հասկացությունները: Գրառմանս մեջ կարծեմ նման բան գրված էլ չէ: Պարզապես եթե սիրում ես մեկին, *որպես կանոն ամուսնանում ես նրա հետ* (իհարկե բացառություններ միշտ էլ լինում են): Ինչ վերաբերում է "հանուն մեկի փոխվել-չփոխվելուն", ապա ես իմ փորձից վստահորեն կարող եմ ասել. եթե սիրում ես, սկսում ես այլ կերպ նայել իրերին, "ես"-ի փոխարեն արդեն գործում է "մենք"-ը, ու դու ինքդ էլ չես նկատում, որ փոխվել ես: Դա չես կարող պլանավորել: Իհարկե, շատ հանգամանքներից է դա կախված, օրինակ՝ ինչ տարիքում ես սիրահարվել, արդյո՞ք փոխադարձ է սերը և այլն...


Հենց ուզում էի ասել, որ պետք չի ասել ՈՐՊԵՍ ԿԱՆՈՆ: Անցած լինի: :Smile: 
Մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ: Մի քիչ փոխվելը անխուսափելի է, երբեմն էլ շատ լավ է: Բայց իմ ասածը բնավորության գծերի կամ սովորությունների փոխելու մասին էր, որոնք իրականում ոչ՛ թե փոխվում են, այլ զսպվում, հետո էլ գլուխ բարձրացնում: Արդյունքում մեկն իրեն խաբված է զգում, մյուսն անելանելի վիճակում:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ուզում էի մի բան ասել, ուղղակի մտածում էի՝ արժի՞, թե՞ չէ: :Blush: 
Որպես ամուսնու և որպես սիրո ընկերոջ՝ տարբեր են գրավող հատկանիշները, երբեմն նույնիսկ իրար հակասող:
Էդ դեպքում հնարավոր է, որ տարբեր մարդիկ լինեն ամուսինն ու սերը: Հանկարծ սա չվերագրեք, խնդրում եմ, հարկադրված կամ բռնի ամուսնությանը:

Օրինակ՝ ամուսնու դերում հանդիսացողին «սազում» են հավասարակշռված, հեռատես, ռիսկի չգնացող, հասարակության կողմից սիրված և ընդունված, ընտանիքին հարգող, .... ու նման լիքը հատկանիշներ: (Սրանք իհարկե ո՛չ իմ, պայմանական կամ ավելի հավանական թվարկումն է):
Իսկ սեր-ընկերոջից ակնկալվում է երբեմն միայն փոխադարձ սեր, խենթություններ, նախասիրությունների համընկում, միասին ժամանակը հետաքրքիր անցկացնելու կարողություն:

Այս տարանջատումով է պայմանավորված, որ թեմայի հարցին չեմ կարողանում պատասխանել:

Հակառակ սեռի մեջ ոչինչ էլ չի գրավում ինձ, նույն ձևով իմ սեռի մեջ էլ ոչինչ չի գրավում ինձ: :Dntknw: 
Մարդուն գրավելու համար սեռը ոչինչ էլ չի ասում ինձ, եթե նպատակ չունես, ասենք, կոնկրետ գենոֆոնդով երեխա աշխարհ բերել:  :Wink:

----------

Enigmatic (07.09.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինձ աղջկա մեջ շատ է գրավում... չգիտեմ, հայերեն ոնց դա ասել... отзывчивость-ը: Սիրում եմ այդպիսի աղջիկներին կոմպլիմենտներ անել, ծաղիկներ նվիրել (հենց այնպես, առանց առիթի): Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է արտաքինին, տգեղ աղջկան, ցավոք սրտի, դժվար է այդ հարցում (ինչքան էլ լավը լինի արտաքինից տգեղ աղջիկը, միևնույնն է, որպես աղջիկ նա ինձ չի գրավի), սակայն անհրաժեշտ չէ գեղեցկուհի լինել, բավական է նորմալ արտաքին ունենալ:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինձ աղջկա մեջ շատ է գրավում... չգիտեմ, հայերեն ոնց դա ասել... отзывчивость-ը: Սիրում եմ այդպիսի աղջիկներին կոմպլիմենտներ անել, ծաղիկներ նվիրել (հենց այնպես, առանց առիթի): Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է արտաքինին, տգեղ աղջկան, ցավոք սրտի, դժվար է այդ հարցում (ինչքան էլ լավը լինի արտաքինից տգեղ աղջիկը, միևնույնն է, որպես աղջիկ նա ինձ չի գրավի), սակայն անհրաժեշտ չէ գեղեցկուհի լինել, բավական է նորմալ արտաքին ունենալ:


Կներեք իհարկե, բայց ինչ ասել է տգեղ աղջիկ? Չի կարելի ոչ աղջկան, ոչ էլ տղային ասել տգեղ: Ես Սոֆի Լորենին ու Ջուլիա Ռոբերթսին համարում եմ հազարամյակի գեղեցկուհիներ, բայց դուք կարող եք ասել, որ նրանք չափազանց մեծ բերան ունեն ու տգեղ են: Այնպես որ այն փաստը, որ տվյալ աղջիկը ձեզ չի գրավել դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նա տգեղ է:

----------

aerosmith (07.09.2009)

----------


## aerosmith

ճիշտ էս. ես էլ էի One_Way_ticket-ի նման մտածում մինչև էս մի քանի օրը։ 
մին քանի օր առաջ ես պատահմամաբ մի աղջկա տեսա, ու հիմա ամբողջ կուրսը ասումա որ յանի գեշ աղջիկ ա, բայց իմ համար երևի թե իմ տեսածս ամենագեղեցիկ աղջիկներից մեկնա ինքը, ու էնքան եմ էդ աղջկանով տարվել որ ուզում եմ ամեն անգամ տեսնել իրեն.չնայած որ շատ մեծ տարիքային տարբերություն կա(ինքը սովորում ա ասպերանտուրայում, իսկ ես 3-րդ կուրս եմ)։
Ասածս էա, որ եթե մի աղջիկ քո համար տգեղա, կամ սիրուն, դա չի նշանակում որ մյուսների հաար էլ ա նա սիրուն կամ գեշ։

----------

Kita (07.09.2009), Ungrateful (07.09.2009)

----------


## _DEATH_

Դե տգեղ/գեշ ոչ մեկ միանշանակ չի կարա ասի, ոչ մի սահմանում չկա որն ա տգեղ, որը գեշ: Օրինակ Երևանում պարսկուհիներ լիքը կան, անձամբ իմ մոտ սրտխառնոց ա առաջանում, բայց որ ընկերոջը տենում եմ ինչ հայացքով ա նայում, պատկերացնում եմ իրա համար ինչ գեղեցկուհի ա:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Լավ, "ինձ համար տգեղ", այդպես ընդունելի՞ է: Բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ գեղեցկությունը սուբյեկտիվ հատկանիշ է, և գեղեցիկ/տգեղ ասելիս միշտ էլ մարդ ի նկատի ունի "իր տեսանկյունից":

----------


## Second Chance

Հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ միշտ գրավել և գրավում է կամքի ուժը, չեմ կարողանում տանել կամազուրկ տղամարդկանց:
Նաև ոչ ստանդարտ ու շաբլոն միտքը, որ ամեն ժամանակ պատրաստ է վերլուծելու, գտնելու իրենը... այլ ոչ ամբոխի հրամցրածը...
Էլի շատ բաներ կան որ առաջնային են , բայց էլի սրանց նման են :Smile:

----------


## Arxangelo

Գեղեցկությունն ու կանացիությունը   :Love:

----------


## AMzone

> Հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ միշտ գրավել և գրավում է կամքի ուժը, չեմ կարողանում տանել կամազուրկ տղամարդկանց:
> Նաև ոչ ստանդարտ ու շաբլոն միտքը, որ ամեն ժամանակ պատրաստ է վերլուծելու, գտնելու իրենը... այլ ոչ ամբոխի հրամցրածը...
> Էլի շատ բաներ կան որ առաջնային են , բայց էլի սրանց նման են


ես իսկը քո ուզածնեմ,  :Wink:   բա ինչ  անենք,

----------


## Շինարար

Սիրում եմ պարզ, հասարակ, սիրունիկ, ծիծաղկոտ, մի փոքր միամիտ աղջիկներին՝ ընդունակ նվիրվելու և իրենց տղամարդու հոգսը իրենցը համարելու:
Հ. Գ. Ու անպայման բարի

----------

AMzone (21.09.2009), CactuSoul (23.03.2010), Inana (12.07.2010), Yevuk (24.03.2010), Կաթիլ (24.03.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Lyonik

ինքնւրւյնւթյւնը ,դա շատ եմ կարևորւմ :Hands Up:

----------


## Գուգօ

դիմացինին հասկանալու, ճանաչել ցանկանալու, հարգելու ու սենց լիքը ուրիշ լավ  կարողությունները :Wink:  
ինչ վերաբերում է արտաքինին  :Think:  դե մի քիցչ էլ սիրուն ելի

----------


## Second Chance

> ես իսկը քո ուզածնեմ,   բա ինչ  անենք,


Այլևս ոչինչ չես կարող անել , ես գտել եմ իմ տղամարդուն :Smile:

----------


## AMzone

> Այլևս ոչինչ չես կարող անել , ես գտել եմ իմ տղամարդուն


Շնորհավորանքներս, ուրախ եմ քեզ համար, հիմա դժվարա գտնել կեսին.   ուրախ եմ որ դու գտել ես.,.

----------

Second Chance (24.09.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Կոշիկների ոչ մատըվի կապույտ գույնը, կաբլուկները, կապույտ-մանուշակագույն յուբկեն, որը ծնկներից մինիմում 5 սմ վերև ա, կապտագույն անթև վերխը, դոշի վրա եռանկյունաձև բացվածքը, դեմքին ակնոց չպտի ըլնի, քսված չպտի ըլնի, կամ էլ մաքսիմում կապույտ-մանուշակագույն, ականջօղերը մեծ ու կլոր, մազերն էլ սև ու պոչիկ չկապած:

----------

Ariadna (24.03.2010), Արծիվ (24.03.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Սիրում եմ սիրուններին: :Love:

----------

Rhayader (24.03.2010), Աբելյան (24.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.03.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Մեկ էլ համովներին:  :Rolleyes:

----------

Rhayader (24.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Սիրում եմ սիրուններին:


 :Blush: 



> Մեկ էլ համովներին:


 :Blush:  

Շնորհակալություն  :Blush:

----------

AniwaR (24.03.2010), Ariadna (24.03.2010), davidus (24.03.2010), Rhayader (24.03.2010), Դեկադա (24.03.2010), Երկնային (24.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.03.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Ոչխարներից զզվում եմ:  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (08.12.2013), Rhayader (24.03.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Նախ սկսենք արտաքին հատկանիշներից, քանզի մարդու մասին առաջին կարծիքը ձևավորվում է արտաքինից: Ուրեմն.
ա գեղեցիկ երկար մազեր, կապ չունի սև, շեկ, մենակ կապուտ կանաչ, կարմիր չլինի
բ. ինչա հետաքրքիր քիթնա կարևոր, օրինակ ինձ դուր են գալիս ոչ շատ մեծ քթով, բայց ոչ էլ շատ փոքր քթով աղջիկները
գ. աչքերը, հատկապես կարևորում եմ աչքերը քանզի աչքերից շատ բան կարելիա հասկանալ: եթե աչքերը ոչ մի բան չեն արտահայտում, ապա դա լավ չէ:
դ. լավ ժող շատ խորացա մնացածը չափավոր էլի, աննորմալ բաներից հեռու:
ե. բոյով, սակայն ոչ շատ ցածրահասակ:
իսկ ամենահետաքրքիրը ներաշխարհն է, նրանով շատ բաներ ավելի էական են դառնում, քան միայն  արտաքինը.
ա. բարի
բ. կանացիություն, սակայն շատ կանացիությունն  էլ մի բան չի, իսկական կանացինա լավը
գ. ձևերը մի կողմ դրած, սակայն ընդհանրապես առանց ձևինն էլ մի բան չէ
դ. վերեվները կարդացի համով բառը, համով, ջերմ, որ նայես զգաս ոչ միայն արտաքին գեղեցկությունը, այլ նաև ներքին ջերմությունը
ե.խելոքությունը, բայց պրոֆեսոր չարժի լինել, չարաճճիություննելա մեկ -մեկ համ տալիս:
 Դե օրինակ ինձ մասամբ վերը բերված հատկանիշներն են գրավում աղջկեքի մեջ: :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (24.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Սիրում եմ ծիծիկները, բայց մինիմում պիտի երկու հատ լինեն:

----------

Adriano (24.03.2010), davidus (24.03.2010), Աբելյան (24.03.2010), Արծիվ (24.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.03.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (25.03.2010), Ռուֆուս (24.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

մեծ հաճույքով կգրեի, բայց արգելափակվել չեմ ուզում

----------

Ariadna (24.03.2010), davidus (24.03.2010), Norton (24.03.2010), Արծիվ (24.03.2010), Դեկադա (24.03.2010), Հայկօ (24.03.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> մեծ հաճույքով կգրեի, բայց արգելափակվել չեմ ուզում


Արդեն հետաքրքրեց  :Wink: 

Անկախ ամենից արտաքինին ուշադրություն դարձնում եմ ու առաջին հերթին աչքերին, իսկ ներքինը... *մարդկայնությունը*:

----------


## Աբելյան

Հա, ու հագուկապը էնքան էական չի իմ համար, ինչքան էն մնացածը.
1. Պետք ա բոյով մինիմում 10 սմ ինձնից կարճ ըլնի: Պետք ա բոյը 1,70-ի չհասնի:
2. Պետք ա քաշով ինձնից մաքսիմում 10 կգ թեթև ըլնի: Ավելի ցանկալի ա` 63-68 կգ:




> Սիրում եմ ծիծիկները, բայց մինիմում պիտի երկու հատ լինեն:


Բայց էդքան փոքը՞ր: :Blush:

----------


## Rhayader

Ժող, յաաաաաաաաաաաաաախք, ինչ ստերեոտիպված եք :Angry2:  մի հաե էլ ասեք՝ ատամներն ութ միլիմետրից ոչ երկար, ոտի բութ մատի եղունգն էլ բարվոք, վերանորոգված վիճակում, ականջախեցին իտալական արտադրության, մատոռի յուղը փոխած:
Սովորաբար նման խիստ ցուցակներ գրողները միանգամից իրենց ասածի հակապատկերին են սիրահարվում:

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.03.2010), Ameli (17.05.2011), Ariadna (24.03.2010), cold skin (24.03.2010), Farfalla (24.03.2010), SSS (24.03.2010), Tig (24.03.2010), Yevuk (24.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.03.2010), Դեկադա (24.03.2010), Երկնային (25.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.03.2010), Կաթիլ (24.03.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Ձայնալար (24.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (24.03.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

հակառակությունը  :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (24.03.2010), Կաթիլ (24.03.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Ամենակարևորը՝ ինձնից բոյով ու խելացի լինի: 
Մեկ էլ ինձնից կամակոր լինի, որ ոչ թե ինքը ինձ ենթարկվի, այլ ես իրան:  :Wink:   :Jpit:

----------

Ինչուիկ (26.03.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Lion

Իսկ ինձ համար կարևոր է *կանացիությունը*  :Love: ...

----------


## Rhayader

> ոչ թե ինքը ինձ ենթարկվի, այլ ես իրան:


Ինչ տիպիկ է հայ աղջկա համար :Sad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ինչ տիպիկ է հայ աղջկա համար


Ռայադեր ջան, էտ տենց մենակ ասում են, բայց հո գիտենք իրականում ոնցա  :Jpit:

----------

Agni (24.03.2010), Ameli (17.05.2011), davidus (24.03.2010), Rhayader (24.03.2010), Yevuk (24.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.03.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

Թվարկեմ ըստ հերթականության.
1. խելոքություն
2.գեղեցկություն
3.համեստություն /խոսքս սուսուփուսների մասին չի /
4.չէր խանգարի նաև հումորի զգացում, նույնիսկ կարելիա ասել կարևորում եմ:

Հ.Գ. Թվարկածերի մեջ չուզեցի ընդգրկել, բայց շատ  եմ կարևորում, որ ստարամոդնիյ չելավեկ չլինի:

----------

Ինչուիկ (26.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ինչ տիպիկ է հայ աղջկա համար


բայց ինչի մենակ հայ  :Jpit:  բոլոր կանայք գաղտնի երազում են նորմալ տղամարդ գտնեն, ում ենթարկվեն  :Tongue:  բայց էս հեչչչ...
Սոֆ, առաջարկում ես, որ տղամարդը ենթարկվի կնոջը՞   յախկ   :Wink: 

հ.գ. մի հատ անեկդոտ կա տատիկական... ասում ա, մի օր հայտարարում են հավաք, սաղ տղամարդկանց ասում են՝ ով պադկաբլուչնիկ ա, թող կանգնի աջ շարքում, մնացածը՝ ձախում։
Սաղ գալիս շարք են կանգնում աջի վրա, մեկը մեն–մենակ կանգնել ա ձախում։
Ասում են, այ ախպեր, դու ինչի ես ձախի վրա կանգնել՞, ասում ա, ա դե կնիկս ասեց կանգնի ձախի վրա, ես էլ կանգնել եմ  :Jpit:

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.06.2010), Agni (24.03.2010), Ameli (17.05.2011), davidus (24.03.2010), One_Way_Ticket (24.03.2010), Yevuk (24.03.2010), Արևածագ (24.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.03.2010), Երկնային (25.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.03.2010), Լուսաբեր (24.03.2010), Կաթիլ (24.03.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Մանուլ (29.03.2010)

----------


## Norton

> Հ.Գ. Թվարկածերի մեջ չուզեցի ընդգրկել, բայց շատ  եմ կարևորում, որ ստարամոդնիյ չելավեկ չլինի:


ստառամոդնին ավանդապաշտնա? :Think:

----------


## Rhayader

> բայց ինչի մենակ հայ  բոլոր կանայք գաղտնի երազում են նորմալ տղամարդ գտնեն, ում ենթարկվեն  բայց էս հեչչչ...
> Սոֆ, առաջարկում ես, որ տղամարդը ենթարկվի կնոջը՞   յախկ  
> 
> հ.գ. մի հատ անեկդոտ կա տատիկական... ասում ա, մի օր հայտարարում են հավաք, սաղ տղամարդկանց ասում են՝ ով պադկաբլուչնիկ ա, թող կանգնի աջ շարքում, մնացածը՝ ձախում։
> Սաղ գալիս շարք են կանգնում աջի վրա, մեկը մեն–մենակ կանգնել ա ձախում։
> Ասում են, այ ախպեր, դու ինչի ես ձախի վրա կանգնել՞, ասում ա, ա դե կնիկս ասեց կանգնի ձախի վրա, ես էլ կանգնել եմ


Կոնցեպտուալ ասած՝ երբ որ գեղեցկությունը ենթարկվում ա ուժին, դա բռնակալություն ա: Երբ ուժը գիտակցաբար իշխանությունը տալիս ա գեղեցկությանը, դա կյանքի հունական (ավելի շուտ՝ օրֆիստական) իդեալն ա, մինուս հոմոսեքսուալիզմի պահը :Smile:

----------


## kyahi

Ինձ հակառակ սեռի մեջ գրավում է այն, որ այն հակառակ սեռից:
Ասեմ, որ շատ եմ գնահատում , երբ տղան իրեն հետևում է և ունի խուճուճ երկար մազեր ու չունի ավանդական հայկական , ըստ իս, բռնապետական մտածելակերպ, ամեն ինչին թեթև ա նայում ու ունի հումորի զգացում, որը ցանկացած մարդու համար լավ հատկանիշ է:



> կամակոր լինի, որ ոչ թե ինքը ինձ ենթարկվի, այլ ես իրան


Շաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ սխալ էս մտածում,կին ու տղամարդ կոչվածները իրավահավասար անհատներ են, յուրաքանչյուրը պետքէ իր կարծիքը և իրավունքները  ամեն ինչից վեր դասի:
Ի վերջո տղամարդը որ շունն ա/կներեք ուղղակի զայրացած եմ/ որ նրան ենթարկվես, առանց նրանց էլ կյանքը շատ լավ կարող է ընթանալ առաջ:Միշտ հիշիր, որ նույնիսկ կենդանիները գնահատում են իրենց ազատությունը և ուղղակի ստիպված են ինչ-որ մի մարդու ենթարկվել:
Երբեք մարդ իր սեփական "ես"-ը չպետք է նվիրի ուրիշին, թեկուզ այդ մարդը նրա համար շատ թանկ է…
Ի դեպ, եթե դու այդ մարդուն ենթարկվես քառասուն տարեկանում կդառնաս ուղղակի դեպրեսիայի մեջ ապրող մարդը, որը նոր հասկանում ա էն բանը, որ"լավ էլի,սրան էի էսքան ժամանակ ենթարկվում" ու երևի ձեր ընտանիքը կործանվի, քանի որ դու միշտ կփորձես քո կորցրած տարիները վերադարձնես/*սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է/*

----------

Rhayader (24.03.2010)

----------


## Agni

Դե խենթ լինի...
Պատասխանատու...
Խորաթափանց ու պարզ...
Դե իհարկե սաղ հեչ, կարևորը բառի տարբեր իմաստներով ՄԱՐԴ լինի...

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> ստառամոդնին ավանդապաշտնա?


Գրելուց դա ի նկատի չունեի, սենց մի հասարակ օրինակ բերեմ, գրածիս իմաստը հասկացի, օրինակ տղան աղջկան արգելի ինտերնետ մտնի ու շփվի ծանոթների հետ, այ դա ստարամոդնիներին հատուկ բանա, որովհետև դրա մեջ չգիտես ինչի կարողա վատ բան տեսնեն :Wink:  Թե չէ ես ինքս ավանդույթներ սիրող մարդ եմ ու ավանդապաշտ մարդկանց հանդեպ էլ շատ լավ եմ տրամադրված: :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> Գրելուց դա ի նկատի չունեի, սենց մի հասարակ օրինակ բերեմ, գրածիս իմաստը հասկացի, օրինակ տղան աղջկան արգելի ինտերնետ մտնի ու շփվի ծանոթների հետ, այ դա ստարամոդնիներին հատուկ բանա, որովհետև դրա մեջ չգիտես ինչի կարողա վատ բան տեսնեն Թե չէ ես ինքս ավանդույթներ սիրող մարդ եմ ու ավանդապաշտ մարդկանց հանդեպ էլ շատ լավ եմ տրամադրված:


Չէ ուղղակի տերմինն էր հետաքրքիր, ավանդապաշտը ստառամոդնիյ :Jpit:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Շաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ սխալ էս մտածում,կին ու տղամարդ կոչվածները իրավահավասար անհատներ են, յուրաքանչյուրը պետքէ իր կարծիքը և իրավունքները  ամեն ինչից վեր դասի:
> Ի վերջո տղամարդը որ շունն ա/կներեք ուղղակի զայրացած եմ/ որ նրան ենթարկվես, առանց նրանց էլ կյանքը շատ լավ կարող է ընթանալ առաջ:Միշտ հիշիր, որ նույնիսկ կենդանիները գնահատում են իրենց ազատությունը և ուղղակի ստիպված են ինչ-որ մի մարդու ենթարկվել:
> Երբեք մարդ իր սեփական "ես"-ը չպետք է նվիրի ուրիշին, թեկուզ այդ մարդը նրա համար շատ թանկ է…
> Ի դեպ, եթե դու այդ մարդուն ենթարկվես քառասուն տարեկանում կդառնաս ուղղակի դեպրեսիայի մեջ ապրող մարդը, որը նոր հասկանում ա էն բանը, որ"լավ էլի,սրան էի էսքան ժամանակ ենթարկվում" ու երևի ձեր ընտանիքը կործանվի, քանի որ դու միշտ կփորձես քո կորցրած տարիները վերադարձնես/*սա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է/*


Փառք Աստծո, մենք հիմա էն ժամանակաշրջանում չենք ապրում, որ տեղեկացած չլինենք մեր իրավունքներից: Մարդ ինչքան էլ բարձրաձայնի իր սիրո մասին դեպի կողակիցը, ինչքան էլ հլու-հնազանդ փորձի ապրել, մեկ ա մարդը ի վերուստ եսասեր ա ու ամենաշատը ինքն իրեն ա սիրում: 

Կարծում եմ ինձ սխալ հասկացաք, բայց հենա Ֆրեյան լավ էլ բացատրել ա  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Շատ ժամանակ հայ կնոջ կերպարի մեջ մարդիկ հարմարվողականությունը շփոթում են ենթարկվելու հետ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Հ.Գ. Շատ ժամանակ հայ կնոջ կերպարի մեջ մարդիկ հարմարվողականությունը շփոթում են ենթարկվելու հետ:


Շատերը տգեղ երևույթները սիրում են թաքցնել գեղեցիկ բառերի տակ: :Wink:

----------

kyahi (24.03.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

> Շատերը տգեղ երևույթները սիրում են թաքցնել գեղեցիկ բառերի տակ:


Ինչի՞, քո կարծիքով հարմարվողականությունը տգեղ երևույթ ա՞  կամ թեկուզ ամուսնու կարծիքը հաշվի առնելը: Իմ կարծիքով հակառակը ավելի տգեղ ա:  :Wink:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Գրելուց դա ի նկատի չունեի, սենց մի հասարակ օրինակ բերեմ, գրածիս իմաստը հասկացի, օրինակ տղան աղջկան արգելի ինտերնետ մտնի ու շփվի ծանոթների հետ, այ դա ստարամոդնիներին հատուկ բանա, որովհետև դրա մեջ չգիտես ինչի կարողա վատ բան տեսնեն Թե չէ ես ինքս ավանդույթներ սիրող մարդ եմ ու ավանդապաշտ մարդկանց հանդեպ էլ շատ լավ եմ տրամադրված:


A.r.p.i. ջան, կարծում եմ քո ասած դեպքում էդ տղամարդը ոչ թե "ստառամոդնիյ" ա, այլ որոշ կոմպլեքսներ ունի (բայց եթե ստառամոդնիյ=հետամնաց, ապա կհամաձայնվեմ), օրինակ էդ տիպի մարդ եմ ճանաչում, որն իր կնոջ հետ երբեք սրճարան կամ ռեստորան չի գնա (իյա՞  :Shok:  իմ կնիկն ի՞նչ գործ ունի կաֆեում  :Shok: , իրա տեղը կուխնին ա :Cool: ), իմ կարծիքով սա ընդամենը մարդու մի տեսակ է, որը բոլոր ժամանակներում կա, ցավոք: 
Իսկ հակառակ սեռի մեջ… գնահատում, պահանջում եմ, որ ունենա ուժեղ կամք, պատասխանատվության զգացում, լինի կոկիկ, ուշադիր, խելացի, տրամաբանող (ֆայմով  :Jpit: ), աշխատասեր: Ախր շա՞տ բան եմ ուզում  :Blush:

----------

A.r.p.i. (24.03.2010)

----------


## Norton

Ինձ գրավելու համար հարկավոր է ա) առնվազն 8-րդ դասարանի կրթություն, ավելի շուտ դպրոցից  դուրս մնացած լինելը միայն առավելություն է բ) պետքա չիմանա ինչ ասել է համակարգիչ, ինտերնետ, էլ չեմ ասում հեռուստացույցի ու բջջային հեռախոսի մասին գ) ունենա առնավազն 3 համարի 
դ)դեվիզը պետքա լինի "Իմ կարծիքը, Ձեր կարծիքին համակարծիք կարծիք է, Օ՜, Ձերդ ճաճանչափայլություն", ե) անձնական կարծիք ունենալը չի խրախուսվում, զ) պետքա լինի զոմբի, է) դաշնակ պետքա չլնի, առայժմ էսքանը :Think:

----------

Kita (24.03.2010), Հայկօ (24.03.2010), Մանուլ (29.03.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> A.r.p.i. ջան, կարծում եմ քո ասած դեպքում էդ տղամարդը ոչ թե "ստառամոդնիյ" ա, այլ որոշ կոմպլեքսներ ունի (բայց եթե ստառամոդնիյ=հետամնաց, ապա կհամաձայնվեմ), օրինակ էդ տիպի մարդ եմ ճանաչում, որն իր կնոջ հետ երբեք սրճարան կամ ռեստորան չի գնա (իյա՞  իմ կնիկն ի՞նչ գործ ունի կաֆեում , իրա տեղը կուխնին ա), իմ կարծիքով սա ընդամենը մարդու մի տեսակ է, որը բոլոր ժամանակներում կա, ցավոք:


Ըհը, Կաթիլ ջան, իմ ասածն էլ հենցա էդա, տանել չեմ կարում նման մտածելակերպ: :Smile:

----------

Կաթիլ (24.03.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Ձեր բոլորի գրածներից 1000 եռնեկ մի տեղում եք ուզում լինի, բայց դա անհնար է :Sad:  
Բացառությամբ ապարանցու (անեկդոտի), որն ասում է, թե Ով է ասել թե 2 եռնեկ մի տեղ չի լինում. հենա կնգաս կրծքերը :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (24.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինչի՞, քո կարծիքով հարմարվողականությունը տգեղ երևույթ ա՞  կամ թեկուզ ամուսնու կարծիքը հաշվի առնելը: Իմ կարծիքով հակառակը ավելի տգեղ ա:


Եթե միակողմանի է, ապա աշխարհում ամենատգեղ բաներից մեկն է: Հարմարվողականությունն էր, եթե փոխադարձ չի, իրականում պարզապես անողնաշարություն է:

----------

Kita (24.03.2010), kyahi (24.03.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Ուլուանա (24.03.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ձեր բոլորի գրածներից 1000 եռնեկ մի տեղում եք ուզում լինի, բայց դա անհնար է 
> Բացառությամբ ապարանցու (անեկդոտի), որն ասում է, թե *Ով է ասել թե 2 եռնեկ մի տեղ չի լինում. հենա կնգաս կրծքեր*ը


Էտ մենակ ապրանցու մոտա երկու երնեկը մի տե՞ղ  :LOL:

----------

Rhayader (24.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.03.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> Եթե միակողմանի է, ապա աշխարհում ամենատգեղ բաներից մեկն է: *Հարմարվողականությունն* էր, եթե փոխադարձ չի, իրականում պարզապես անողնաշարություն է:


Հարմարվողականությունը փոխզիճումների հե՞տ եք

----------


## Հայկօ

> երբ որ գեղեցկությունը ենթարկվում ա ուժին, դա բռնակալություն ա:


 Ես միշտ էլ գիտեի, որ կանայք մեր բռնակալներն են  :Goblin: :

----------

Norton (24.03.2010), Rhayader (24.03.2010), Արևածագ (24.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.03.2010)

----------


## A.r.p.i.

> Ինձ գրավելու համար հարկավոր է ա) առնվազն 8-րդ դասարանի կրթություն, ավելի շուտ դպրոցից  դուրս մնացած լինելը միայն առավելություն է բ) պետքա չիմանա ինչ ասել է համակարգիչ, ինտերնետ, էլ չեմ ասում հեռուստացույցի ու բջջային հեռախոսի մասին գ) ունենա առնավազն 3 համարի 
> դ)դեվիզը պետքա լինի "Իմ կարծիքը, Ձեր կարծիքին համակարծիք կարծիք է, Օ՜, Ձերդ ճաճանչափայլություն", ե) անձնական կարծիք ունենալը չի խրախուսվում, զ) պետքա լինի զոմբի, է) դաշնակ պետքա չլնի, առայժմ էսքանը


Նորտ, սիրտս կասկած մտավ, որ դու հաստատ տանն ես մնալու :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Նորտ, սիրտս կասկած մտավ, որ դու հաստատ տանն ես մնալու


Հա՞ :Think:  ես էլ ցուցակը ահագին կրճատել էի, բայց ես կարծում եմ հայ իգական սեռի ներկայցուցիչների մեծ մասը այս կրիտերիաներին համապատասխանումա :Jpit:  Պրինցիպի գ և ե կետերն էլ են բավարար:

----------

Հայկօ (24.03.2010)

----------


## Miss Elegance

Եսիմ,: դեռ ոչ մի բան կոնկրետ չի գրավել  :Blush:

----------

Rhayader (24.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Եսիմ,: դեռ ոչ մի բան կոնկրետ չի գրավել


Բանը չի գրավել, բայց ներկայացուցիչը գրավե՞լ է: Եթե ոչ, գնամ թեմա բացեմ՝ «Ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում նույն սեռի մեջ»: :LOL:

----------

Աբելյան (25.03.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Եթե լուրջ (չնայած վերևինն էլ էր լուրջ :Think: ), ինձ հակառակ սեռի մեջ գրեթե միշտ գրավում է էն, որ մեր հետաքրքրությունները ինչ-որ տեղ համընկնում են:  :Smile:  Թեկուզ պարզապես շփման առումով (դե էս դեպքում ոչ միայն հակառակ սեռի մեջ):  :Smile:  Օրինակ, որ իմանամ մեկը աց/դց-ի թունդ ֆանատ ա, ո՞նց կարող եմ անտարբեր մնալ: :Jpit:  :Blush:

----------


## Շինարար

> Փառք Աստծո, մենք հիմա էն ժամանակաշրջանում չենք ապրում, որ տեղեկացած չլինենք մեր իրավունքներից: Մարդ ինչքան էլ բարձրաձայնի իր սիրո մասին դեպի կողակիցը, ինչքան էլ հլու-հնազանդ փորձի ապրել, մեկ ա մարդը ի վերուստ եսասեր ա ու ամենաշատը ինքն իրեն ա սիրում: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ ինձ սխալ հասկացաք, բայց հենա Ֆրեյան լավ էլ բացատրել ա 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Շատ ժամանակ հայ կնոջ կերպարի մեջ մարդիկ հարմարվողականությունը շփոթում են ենթարկվելու հետ:


Արևհատիկ ջան, բոլորն էլ երևի քեզ ճիշտ հասկացան, ուղղակի քո գրառումը ոմանց առիթ տվեց ցուցադրելու, թե որքան իրենք ազատ են մտածում, զերծ են նախապաշարումներից, ժամանակակից են և համապատասխանում են քսանմեկերորդ դարի շնչին… Իմ խորին համոզմամբ սիրող զույգի հարաբերությունում ամենակարևորը հարմարվելն է, նույնիսկ զիջելու մասին խոսք չի կարող լինել, որովհետև դա զիջում էլ չի լինելու, պետք է եսը մոռացվի, լինի մենք, միանշանակ ճիշտ ես մտածում, հարմարվել, ապրել դիմացինով, դառնալ մի, տիպիկ հայ կնոջ մտածելակերպ կասե՞ն, բազմաթիվ տիպիկ հայ կանանց եմ ճանաչում, որոնք այդպես են ապրում  և ունեն ամուր ու երջանիկ ընտանիքներ, երջանիկ են իրենք, և նույնքան բազմաթիվ միայնակ, քառասնամյա, սեփական եսը առաջին տեղում դրած, ինձ թվում է, որ դժբախտ հայ օրիորդների եմ ճանաչում:

----------

Inana (12.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (24.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.03.2010), Կաթիլ (26.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե լուրջ (չնայած վերևինն էլ էր լուրջ), ինձ հակառակ սեռի մեջ գրեթե միշտ գրավում է էն, որ մեր հետաքրքրությունները ինչ-որ տեղ համընկնում են:  Թեկուզ պարզապես շփման առումով (դե էս դեպքում ոչ միայն հակառակ սեռի մեջ):  Օրինակ, որ իմանամ մեկը աց/դց-ի թունդ ֆանատ ա, ո՞նց կարող եմ անտարբեր մնալ:


Վելվետ, եթե քո չափանիշը աց/դցն ա, ապա դու պիտի վաղուց գազանաբար բռնաբարած լինեիր Պոետին :LOL:

----------

Kita (25.03.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

> Վելվետ, եթե քո չափանիշը աց/դցն ա, ապա դու պիտի վաղուց գազանաբար բռնաբարած լինեիր Պոետին


 :Blush: Կարող ա, բայց ես որ գրանցվեցի ռոքորում, ինքն արդեն բանակում էր:  :Jpit:  Համ էլ իրան իրոք կարելի ա 138 անել ակումբում աց/դց-ի թեմայում արտահայտած կարծիքի համար. ո՞նց թե երգերը հոգուդ չեն դիպչում:  :Mda:  Նեա, իրանից ի՞նչ աց/դց ֆանատ: Է՜հ: Ասածս թեմայի հետ այնքանով կապ ունի, որ ոչ միայն հետաքրքրությունները պետք է նույնը լինեն, այլևս դրանց շուրջ տեսակետները որոշակիորեն համընկնեն: :Պ (էսքան տեղն օճառեցի)

----------


## Rhayader

> բազմաթիվ տիպիկ հայ կանանց եմ ճանաչում, որոնք այդպես են ապրում  և ունեն ամուր ու երջանիկ ընտանիքներ, երջանիկ են իրենք, և նույնքան բազմաթիվ միայնակ, քառասնամյա, սեփական եսը առաջին տեղում դրած, ինձ թվում է, որ դժբախտ հայ օրիորդների եմ ճանաչում:


Կներես համեմատությանս համար, բայց հոգեբուժական հիվանդանոցներում լիքը գժեր կան, ովքեր իրենց փսլինքների հոսելուն են նայում ու դրանով ավելի երջանիկ են, քան բոլոր տիպիկ հայ կանայք միասին վերցրած :Wink:  հետևություններ արա ինքդ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Կարող ա, բայց ես որ գրանցվեցի ռոքորում, ինքն արդեն բանակում էր:  Համ էլ իրան իրոք կարելի ա 138 անել ակումբում աց/դց-ի թեմայում արտահայտած կարծիքի համար. *ո՞նց թե երգերը հոգուդ չեն դիպչում*:  Նեա, իրանից ի՞նչ աց/դց ֆանատ: Է՜հ: Ասածս թեմայի հետ այնքանով կապ ունի, որ ոչ միայն հետաքրքրությունները պետք է նույնը լինեն, այլևս դրանց շուրջ տեսակետները որոշակիորեն համընկնեն: :Պ (էսքան տեղն օճառեցի)


Էյսի-Դիսիի երգե՞րը հոգուդ չեն դիպչում :Shok:  մդաաաաաաաաաաա, որոշ մարդկանց հոգուն դիպչելու համար բեքսթրիթ բոյս ա պետք: Իհարկե, ես ինձ աց/դցի ֆանատ չեմ համարում, բայց իմ հոգուն եթե չդիպչեր, հաստատ չէի լսի: :Blush:

----------

AniwaR (24.03.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կներես համեմատությանս համար, բայց հոգեբուժական հիվանդանոցներում լիքը գժեր կան, ովքեր իրենց փսլինքների հոսելուն են նայում ու դրանով ավելի երջանիկ են, քան բոլոր տիպիկ հայ կանայք միասին վերցրած հետևություններ արա ինքդ:


Դժբախտ մարդիկ կան, որոնք սեփական դժբախտությունից մխիթարվելու համար դիմացի իրենցից ավելի երջանիկին կարող են խելագար համարել, բայց իրենք հո հոգու խորքում գիտեն, որ իրականում նախանձում են, ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես համեմատություն չեմ անում, դրա համար ներողություն էլ չեմ խնդրում :Wink:

----------


## Դարք

> Դժբախտ մարդիկ կան, որոնք սեփական դժբախտությունից մխիթարվելու համար դիմացի իրենցից ավելի երջանիկին կարող են խելագար համարել, բայց իրենք հո հոգու խորքում գիտեն, որ իրականում նախանձում են, ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես համեմատություն չեմ անում, դրա համար ներողություն էլ չեմ խնդրում


ինչ որ առանձնահատուկ բան չկա աղջիկների մեջ որ դուր գա ինձ,միգուցե աչքերին նայելիս գոնե այնտեղ չպետք է դատարկություն տեսնես :Smile: ,իսկ ընդհանրապես որպեսզի աղջկան հավանես պիտի սիրտիկդ կպնի էլի,կարողա ցածրահասակ լինի գիրուկ լինի դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում,եթե սիրտտ կպավ վսյո ետ աղջիկը քեզ դուր ա գալիս,ընդհանուր դեպքում երբեք չեմ մտածել ինչ որ պարամետրեր սահմանեմ,թե երբ կարող է աղջիկը ինձ դուր գա,ու ի գիտություն բոլորին,մի պարամետր սահմանել եմ թերևս,որպեսզի աղջիկը իմ մեջ հետաքրքրություն առաջացնի որպես հակառակ սեռ պետք մինիմում քառակուսային հավասարում լուծել իմանա :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Դժբախտ մարդիկ կան, որոնք սեփական դժբախտությունից մխիթարվելու համար դիմացի իրենցից ավելի երջանիկին կարող են խելագար համարել, բայց իրենք հո հոգու խորքում գիտեն, որ իրականում նախանձում են, ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես համեմատություն չեմ անում, դրա համար ներողություն էլ չեմ խնդրում


Դե, անձամբ ես ոչ մեկին չեմ նախանձում հաստատ))) նամանավանդ փսլինքներ հաշվելու կամ կենցաղային տեխնիկայի վերածվելու միջոցով երջանկություն գտածներին :Smile:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե, անձամբ ես ոչ մեկին չեմ նախանձում հաստատ))) նամանավանդ փսլինքներ հաշվելու կամ կենցաղային տեխնիկայի վերածվելու միջոցով երջանկություն գտածներին


Կարծեմ՝ ես Արևհատիկի գրառումն էի մեջբերել ու մեկնաբանել՝ խոսելով երջանիկ կանանց ու դժբախտ օրիորդների մասին, քո մասին մինչ այժմ կարծել եմ, որ տղամարդ ես, բնականաբար չես կարող ոչ ամուսնացած, դժբախտ կամ երջանիկ՝ էական չէ, կին լինել, ոչ էլ օրիորդ, որի դժբախտ կամ երջանիկ լինելը ևս էական չէ այս գրառման շրջանակներում… Այնպես, որ անձամբ քո մասին խոսելդ ի պատասխան իմ գրառման և հակառակ սեռի մասին կարծիքների այս թեմայում ինձ համար հասկանալի չէ:
 :Xeloq:

----------


## Rhayader

Լավ, տաքությունս գոնե մինչև 38 իջնի, մի հատ էլ կկարդամ, որովհետև արդեն ամեն ինչ երեք-չորս հատ եմ տեսնում: :LOL:

----------


## aerosmith

շաաաատ եմ սիրում երբ աղջիկները օպտիկական ակնոցներ են կրում, հատկապես, երբ ապռավեն բոռդոյ գույնի ա լինում։ Շատ եմ սիրում խելացի աղջիկներին, ովքեր բարձրագույն կրթություն ստացած են լինում։ Մի բան էլ ինձ հիմնականում դուր են գալիս, ոչ այդքան բոյով աղջիկները։ Իսկ որ աղջիկը համով պիցցա պատրաստելա իմանում, ոտով ձեռով աչքս ա մտնում։

----------

Meme (29.03.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Եսիմ,: դեռ ոչ մի բան կոնկրետ չի գրավել


Հույսով ենք շուտով կգրավի: :Blush:

----------

Ungrateful (25.03.2010), Yeghoyan (25.03.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

_տո ես շատ գիտեմ  օրինակ ես կյանքում չեմ սիրահարվել մի տղայի, որն արտաքնապես իմ ճաշակով լինի, նենց որ սուտ ա էդ ամեն ինչը, որ սկսած բոյից ու հագածից մինչև ոտքի չափսը որոշում եք  կամ էլ մենակ ես եմ, որ չեմ կարող կոնկրետ ասել, թե ինչն ա ինձ հակառակ սեռի մեջ գրավում, տարբեր դեպքերում էդ գրավող հանգամանքը տարբեր ա լինում _

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2010), Cassiopeia (25.03.2010), Rhayader (25.03.2010), Yevuk (30.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (26.03.2010), Կաթիլ (26.03.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

սիրում եմ որ կինե լինում է կոլոտ ու գլուխը տափակ……… որ կարանամ պիվի բակալը դնեմ գլխին

----------

Ariadna (29.03.2010), Gayl (29.03.2010), Rammer (31.03.2010), Ungrateful (25.03.2010), Աբելյան (25.03.2010)

----------


## MaryMay

Ինձ տղամարդու մեջ գրավում է ուժեղ անհատականությունը: :Wink:

----------

Inana (12.07.2010), Lion (25.03.2010), Yeghoyan (25.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.03.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Katka

Դե, եթե համարենք, որ գրավել, չի նշանակում սիրահարվել կամ ընտրել, ապա միմիկան, ձեռքերով խոսալը, էմոցիան, էքսպրեսիան, մին ալ ծիծաղը,  ժպիտն  ու ձայնը կարան գրավեն :Jpit:

----------

Դեկադա (30.03.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում հակառակ սեռի մեջ


Տո ասա՛, է՞, ասա՛ :Xeloq:  :Huh: 

 :Dntknw:

----------

Katka (26.03.2010), Kita (27.03.2010), My World My Space (26.03.2010), Երկնային (26.03.2010), Կաթիլ (26.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Meme

Ինձ գրավում է  խելացիությունը,աչքերը,, նաև որ հասկացող,հարգանքով,ուշադիր և իհարկե  զիճող են  են լինում ամեն տեղ......որ վարվելու ձև գիտեն աղջիկների հետ,ոչ թէ :Diablo: ...այ էսպես :Yes:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> Ինձ գրավում է  խելացիությունը,աչքերը,, նաև որ հասկացող,հարգանքով,ուշադիր և իհարկե  զիճող են  են լինում ամեն տեղ......որ վարվելու ձև գիտեն աղջիկների հետ,ոչ թէ...այ էսպես


Մեմե Դուք ինչ ռոմանտիկ եք մտածում  :Jpit:

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2010), Kita (29.03.2010), Meme (30.03.2010), Աբելյան (30.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Իսկ ինձ համար _գրավելը_ բոլորովին կապ չունի _սիրահարվելու_ կամ _հրապուրվելու_ հետ  :Unsure: : Եթե մարդը ինձ չգրավի, չձգի, չեմ ցանկանա հետը շփվել: Էս հարցում ամենակարևորը երևի հումորի զգացումն ա, որովհետև լիքը խելացի մարդիկ կան, որ հումորի զգացում չունեն, ու հետները շփվել չի լինում: Հետո` պիտի մեծամիտ չլինեն  ::}: : Մմմ... էլ չեմ հիշում հիմա  :Jpit: :
 Մեկ էլ մի ուրիշ իմաստ ունի _գրավելը_, որ էլի կապ չունի սիրահարվելու կամ հրապուրվելու հետ  :Jpit: : Գրավում են բաց շագանակագույն աչքերը  :Love: : Ուշքս գնում ա էդ գույնի աչքերի համար  :Blush: : Ժամերով կնայեմ  :Jpit: :

----------

Ariadna (30.03.2010), Chuk (30.03.2010), Hda (30.03.2010), Rhayader (29.03.2010), Yevuk (30.03.2010), Ֆոտոն (30.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ի միջի այլոց, Մանուլը շատ խելոք բան ասեց: Մարդուն տարբեր ձևի կարելի է գրավել: Թեկուզ՝ որպես զրուցակից:

----------


## Արևածագ

Առաջինի վճռականությունը,երկրորդի հմայքը, երրորդի փողերը: :Smile:

----------

Rhayader (30.03.2010)

----------


## Sophie

Ինձ տղամարդկանց մեջ առաջին հերթին ինտելեկտն է գրավում: Ինձ չի կարող դուր գալ գեղեցիկ ու ասենք բարի տղամարդը "որպես հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչ "  որը թույլ ինտելեկտի տեր է,  բայց որպես ուղակի մարդ կարող է  :Smile:

----------


## Boboloz

:Tongue: 
շարժուձևը մեկել.. :Love:

----------


## Kita

Ոչ մի ձև չկարողա կողմնորոշվել :Jpit: 
Լիքը խառը-խուռը բաներ :Jpit:  Մեկի մեջ կարող է դուր գալ որևէ բան, մյուսի մեջ կատվածի հասցնի ու տենց էլի :Jpit:

----------

Rhayader (30.03.2010), SSS (31.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (30.03.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

Մեկ-մեկ՝ օպտիկական ակնոցը  :Jpit: :

----------

Rhayader (30.03.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Առաջինի վճռականությունը,*երկրորդի* *հմայքը*, երրորդի փողերը:


Փաստորեն երկրորդը: :Jpit: )

----------


## Rhayader

> Մեկ-մեկ՝ օպտիկական ակնոցը :


Ապակուց աչքը :Love:  :LOL:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ապակուց աչքը


Քեզ ապակուց աչքը քչփորելու հեռանկարն էլ կգրավի: Էլ չասեմ  :Angry2: :

----------


## Dayana

> Ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում հակառակ սեռի մեջ


Ուզում էի ասել կրծքերը (ծիծիկները (c) Rayader), մեկ էլ հիշեցի, որ տղաները կուրծք չունեն  :Sad:

----------

Rhayader (30.03.2010), SSS (31.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Չամիչ

Չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ինչն է գրավում այս դերասանի մեջ, բայց որ անդիմադրելի գրավում է՝ հաստատ:

----------

Farfalla (31.03.2010), Yevuk (31.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Ուզում էի ասել կրծքերը (ծիծիկները (c) Rayader), մեկ էլ հիշեցի, որ տղաները կուրծք չունեն


Դու աչքիս Արտգեոյի հետ հազվադեպ ես շփվում :LOL:

----------


## SSS

Կոնկրետ բան չկա ,որ... ուղակի կան չէ տղաներ,որ նայում ես ու գիտես ,որ ինքը Տղայա :Love:  Իմ ուշադրությունը գրավում են հիմնականում այն ըղաները,որոնք իմ կողքով անտարբեր են անցնում(խոսքս իհարկե գեյերի մասին չէ)
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կրծքերին...ինձ ավելի հետույքն է դուր գալիս կնոջ մեջ :Blush: սիրում եմ նայել գեղեցիկ հետույքներով աղջիկների հետևից :Blush:

----------

Rammstein (05.04.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), Դեկադա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Օրինակ, ի՞նչ կասես այս մեկի մասին (պատկանում է Ջեսիկա Լին Վալերիոյին).

----------

Adriano (31.03.2010), SSS (31.03.2010), Աբելյան (31.03.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Օրինակ, ի՞նչ կասես այս մեկի մասին (պատկանում է Ջեսիկա Լին Վալերիոյին).


Լավնա,բայց ներվայնանում եմ ,որ աղջիկները շրթունքները տենց են անում :Angry2:

----------

Ariadna (31.03.2010), Meme (31.03.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), Yevuk (31.03.2010), Աբելյան (31.03.2010), Արծիվ (31.03.2010), Արևհատիկ (31.03.2010), Ինչուիկ (31.03.2010), Մանուլ (31.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Կոնկրետ բան չկա ,որ... ուղակի կան չէ տղաներ,որ նայում ես ու գիտես ,որ ինքը Տղայա Իմ ուշադրությունը գրավում են հիմնականում այն ըղաները,որոնք իմ կողքով անտարբեր են անցնում(խոսքս իհարկե գեյերի մասին չէ)
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կրծքերին...ինձ ավելի հետույքն է դուր գալիս կնոջ մեջսիրում եմ նայել գեղեցիկ հետույքներով աղջիկների հետևից


Դու ուրեմն Ջենիֆեր Լոպեսին էլ շատ կսիրես  :Smile:  ինձ օրինակ երկուսն էլ դուր է գալիս  :Wink:

----------

SSS (31.03.2010)

----------


## SSS

Չէ բնական չի

----------


## SSS

> Դու ուրեմն Ջենիֆեր Լոպեսին էլ շատ կսիրես  ինձ օրինակ երկուսն էլ դուր է գալիս


Չէ բնական չի,անդուրա

----------

Rhayader (31.03.2010), Արծիվ (31.03.2010), Դեկադա (31.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Չէ բնական չի,անդուրա


Ճիշտն ասած ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, շատ անդուրա դարձել:

----------

Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Չէ բնական չի,անդուրա


Համ էլ՝ շատ ա մեծ...  :Wink:

----------

Rhayader (31.03.2010), SSS (31.03.2010), Արծիվ (31.03.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Այ ստեղ էին ասել "թշերը…" :Jpit: 
Իսկ մի հատ աղջիկ ինձ խաբել էր էդ նկարներով: :Think:

----------

Rhayader (31.03.2010), Ֆրեյա (31.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

Ախր այս նկարներն այնքան հայտնի են :Sad:  ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր ինչ-որ մեկին նման բանով խաբել:

----------


## Աբելյան

Տակը ոչ մի սայտի հասցե գրած չէր, հավատացի:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Տակը ոչ մի սայտի հասցե գրած չէր, հավատացի:


Էստեղ են ասել՝ միամիտ լոռեցի... :Smile:

----------

SSS (31.03.2010)

----------


## Miss Elegance

> Բանը չի գրավել, բայց ներկայացուցիչը գրավե՞լ է: Եթե ոչ, գնամ թեմա բացեմ՝ «Ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում նույն սեռի մեջ»:


Այս վերջերս նկատել եմ, որ կանաչ աչքերով տղաներն են գրավում հա ու սպորտային ոճով հագնվողները

----------


## Աբելյան

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է կրծքերին...ինձ ավելի հետույքն է դուր գալիս կնոջ մեջսիրում եմ նայել գեղեցիկ հետույքներով աղջիկների հետևից


Բայց քեզ ոնց եմ հասկանում: :Blush:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010), Rammstein (05.04.2010), SSS (31.03.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

> Այս վերջերս նկատել եմ, որ կանաչ աչքերով տղաներն են գրավում հա ու սպորտային ոճով հագնվողները


_իսկ ես կանաչ աչքերով տղաների գրավիչ չեմ համարել կյանքում, բայց միշտ կանաչ աչքերովների եմ սիրահարվել  մի անգամ նույնիսկ գիտեի, թե մոխրագույն աչքերովի եմ սիրահարվել, հետո օրը ցերեկով տեսա, որ էլի կանաչ ա  չգիտեմ, երևի թուղթ ու գիր են արել _

----------

A.r.p.i. (31.03.2010), Meme (31.03.2010), Miss Elegance (31.03.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2010)

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Գրավում է արիությունը, տրամաբանությունը, առաքինությունը, լրջությունը` հումորի զգացման առկայության դեպքում, մեկ էլ (ըստ էության)` ստեղծագործականությունը:

----------

Inana (12.07.2010), Miss Elegance (31.03.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Այս վերջերս նկատել եմ, որ կանաչ աչքերով տղաներն են գրավում հա ու սպորտային ոճով հագնվողները


Սպորտային շալվար, կոստի վեռխ ու ծիծակներ :Love:

----------

Աբելյան (31.03.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

Դե կարելի ա ասել, որ ՇԱՐՄով երիտասարդն երբեք աննկատ չի մնա...  :Smile:

----------


## Էլիզե

> Սպորտային շալվար, կոստի վեռխ ու ծիծակներ


+ սպիտակ նասկիներ.............. օխայյյյյյյյյյ  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (01.04.2010), armen9494 (18.07.2013), Freeman (10.07.2010), Rhayader (31.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (31.03.2010)

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> + սպիտակ նասկիներ.............. օխայյյյյյյյյյ


օխաաաաայ ?  :Sad:  այն էլ սպիտակ նասկի  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

> + սպիտակ նասկիներ.............. օխայյյյյյյյյյ


Մեր տունը մի զույգ ունեմ, կուզե՞ս նվիրեմ: :Tongue:

----------

Ժունդիայի (31.03.2010)

----------


## Farfalla

Էս վերջերս մի այլ կարգի գրավումա հաց ուտելու պրոցեսը: Որ նենցա ուտում, որ քո ախորժակնելա ակամայից բացվում, ուզում ես ափսեն վերցնես դիմացից ու դու ուտես:

----------

AniwaR (04.04.2010), Ariadna (01.04.2010), armen9494 (18.07.2013), Yevuk (04.04.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Էն բաց շագանակագույն աչքերի շարքից  :Jpit: . գրավում ա երեսի վրայի փոսիկը, որ ժպտալուց ա առաջանում  :Rolleyes: :

----------

AniwaR (04.04.2010), Meme (04.04.2010), Աբելյան (04.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (03.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## AniwaR

Ինչքան հասկացել եմ, ինձ գրավում ա, որ հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչը տարիքով փոքր ա լինում (նյետ, յա վովսե նե պեդօֆիլ :LOL: ), տենց մի 1-3-4 տարով: Մանավանդ, որ դեմք են լինում, իրանց հետ էնքան հավես ու հետաքրքիր ա շփվելը:  :Love:  Մի տեսակ ավելի ազատ:  :Smile:  Լիիիքքքը հետաքրքիր բաներից կարելի ա խոսել ժամերով, կարելի ա հազար անգամ շատ ինֆորմացվել ու ինֆորմացիա տալ էդ շփման արդյունքում, տարբեր հետաքրքիր բաներ իմանալ, իսկական, հավեսով, կայֆ ընկերություն անել, իրար տփել, կռվել, բարիշել: Չգիտեմ, էդ երևի նրանից ա, որ տարիքով մեծերը կամ նույն տարիքինները մի տեսակ ազաբոչկա ձևով են տրամադրվում (կամ ես եմ տենց տրամադրվում) ու ծավալվող խոսակցությունները նույնպես:  :Lazy:  Իհարկե, բացառություններ լինում են ու կան, բայց պուճուրներին, մեկ ա, շատ եմ սիրում:  :Love:   :Blush:

----------

Farfalla (06.04.2010), Meme (04.04.2010), Yevuk (04.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010), Մանուլ (04.04.2010)

----------


## mtrjmp

Գրավումա ժպիտը ,եթե նայելով աղջկան ժպտալուց հանգստացնումա քեզ ու կտռումա ես աշխարհից
,ուրեմն
 ամեն ինչ ճիշտա:

----------

Meme (04.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (04.04.2010), Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Էլիզե

> Մեր տունը մի զույգ ունեմ, կուզե՞ս նվիրեմ:


բա սպորտային շալվար, կոստի վեռխ ու ծիծակներ չունես... մենակ էտ չորսի համադրությամբ են սպիտակ նասկիները լավ նայվում  :Cool:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

> բա սպորտային շալվար, կոստի վեռխ ու ծիծակներ չունես... մենակ էտ չորսի համադրությամբ են սպիտակ նասկիները լավ նայվում


 Ոնց ա երևում, որ նորեկ ա է~, բոլոր նորեկները շատ են սիրում էս  :Cool:  սմայլը օգտագործել: Բու: 

Կանցնի... :Wink:

----------


## Էլիզե

> Ոնց ա երևում, որ նորեկ ա է~, բոլոր նորեկները շատ են սիրում էս  սմայլը օգտագործել: Բու: 
> 
> Կանցնի...


հեհե... դե լավ ա որ կանցնի  :Cool:   :Smile:

----------

Ժունդիայի (05.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> բա սպորտային շալվար, կոստի վեռխ ու ծիծակներ չունես... մենակ էտ չորսի համադրությամբ են սպիտակ նասկիները լավ նայվում


Սպորտային շալվար ունեմ, չինականներից ա, 700 դրամով եմ առել: Կոստի վեռխս վերջի զանգինն ա, մի քանի տարով վրես փոքր ա: Ծիծակներ ունեմ, մեկի տեղը երկու հատ, դրանք չեմ կարա նվիրեմ: :Blush: 
Ի՞նչ կասես: :Blush:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Սպորտային շալվար ունեմ, չինականներից ա, 700 դրամով եմ առել: Կոստի վեռխս վերջի զանգինն ա, մի քանի տարով վրես փոքր ա: Ծիծակներ ունեմ, մեկի տեղը երկու հատ, դրանք չեմ կարա նվիրեմ:
> Ի՞նչ կասես:


 Ոնց որ զույգ է ձևավորվում մեր աչքի առաջ:  :Blush:

----------

Freeman (10.07.2010), Դարք (05.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (17.05.2010), Նարե (05.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ոնց որ զույգ է ձևավորվում մեր աչքի առաջ:


Լավ էլի :Blush:  Ես բարություն եմ ուզում անեմ ընդամենը: :Blush:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Լավ էլի Ես բարություն եմ ուզում անեմ ընդամենը:


Բայց դու բարի ես կարծեմ:  :Dntknw:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Բայց դու բարի ես կարծեմ:


Ուզում եմ մարդկանց ցույց տամ: :Jpit:

----------


## Էլիզե

> Ուզում եմ մարդկանց ցույց տամ:


Դե լավ, համեստություն մի արա... մարդիկ արդեն տեսան, որ բարի ես  :Smile:  ... բայց ես չգիտեմ, սպիտակ շալվարի հետ չինական շալվար են հագնում, թե թուրքական ՎԻՇԻ ՊՐՈԲ շալվարներ...???  :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Դե լավ, համեստություն մի արա... մարդիկ արդեն տեսան, որ բարի ես


Այսինքն անցնեմ բուն նյութի՞ն  :Cool: 



> բայց ես չգիտեմ, սպիտակ շալվարի հետ չինական շալվար են հագնում, թե թուրքական ՎԻՇԻ ՊՐՈԲ շալվարներ...???


Իմ կարծիքով քեզ չինական վիշի պռոբը կսազի: :Blush:

----------


## Empty`Tears

գեղեցիկ, խնամված / եղունգները/, նուրբ մատները  :Love:  վա՜յ, ոնց եմ սիրում  :Blush:   /էտ ամեն ինչը, առաջին հայացքից, մնացածը հետո/  :Jpit:

----------

Meme (15.06.2010)

----------


## Meme

Երեխեք հիշել եմ... մեկ էլ գրավում են բժիշկները,իրանց  էնքանա սազում սպիտակ խալաթը :Love: ,ես էլեմ ուշադրություն դարձնում մատերի մաքրությանը,չգիտեմ էլ ինչիցա :Dntknw: ,բայց գիտեմ,որ շատերն են էդպես

----------

Հայուհի (08.06.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Տատուն: :Love:

----------


## Rhayader

> Տատուն:


Գերանտոֆիլ :LOL:  Տատուն հանգիստ թող :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (08.12.2013), Ariadna (24.06.2010), Freeman (10.07.2010)

----------


## einnA

Ուղղակի տղմարդկությունը` մարդկությունից, որ շատ չի զատվում, հետո հարաբերությունների մեջ հարգանքն անպակաս լինի, բայց դե առաջատար դիրքերում ինքը լինի, թե չէ.... :LOL: 
Հա, մաքրասեր լինի, բայց դե էն հիվանդոտ մաքրասեր  փեփոներից չլինի  :Wink:  ...  դե հետոն էլ կերևա էլի

----------

Lord (24.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (24.06.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Սեքսուալությունը :Pardon:

----------

Ungrateful (24.06.2010), Հայկօ (24.06.2010)

----------


## Դարք

սիրում եմ համեստությունը :Love:   բայց որտեղ որ պետքա, աղջիկը  տղամարդու համար վայրի գազան պետքա դառնա ու իրան կառավարի :King:

----------

Yellow Raven (25.06.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> սիրում եմ համեստությունը  բայց որտեղ որ պետքա, *աղջիկը  տղամարդու համար վայրի գազան պետքա դառնա ու իրան կառավարի*


 :Shok:  Մտրակահարի չէ՞ :Love:  :Fool: 


Գրավիչներից մեկը թեթևություննա, ոչ ծանր բնավորությունը:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (24.06.2010)

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

Իհարկե պետք է հումորասեր լինի,պետք է տարբերվի ամբոխի միջից,կոմպլեկսներ չունենա,կուրծքը 3 համարի լինի :Hands Up: ,թիթիզներին շատ եմ սիրում,հետո շատ կարեւոր է բույրը,ամեն կին ունի իրեն բնրոշ ու անկրկնելի բույր,չեմ սիրում համստներին,իսկ ամենա ամենա կարեւորը սիրի խենթություններ ու երբ նայես նրան հասկանաս որ կյանքը հիասքանչ է
*Dolce Vita* :Yahoo:

----------

Enigmatic (25.06.2010), Lord (10.07.2010), Meme (25.06.2010), Miss Elegance (24.06.2010), Ungrateful (24.06.2010), VisTolog (25.06.2010), Yeghoyan (25.06.2010), Արևածագ (24.06.2010), Երկնային (25.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (24.06.2010), Մանուլ (24.06.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Սիրում եմ, երբ տղամարդը էդքան կոմպլեքսավորված չի լինում, հումորի զգացում ա ունենում, պարզ ա լինում, ուղղամիտ, հանելուկներով չի խոսում, քինախնդիր չի լինում,  աղջիկների  վարքի  հետ  անտեղի  չի  խաղում, պարծենկոտ չի: Դե ինչ  ասեմ, իրանք էլ շատ  լավ կողմեր  ունեն,չի  կարելի  մենակ թերագնահատել, ինչքան,  մարդ  էնքան` բնավորություն:
Շնորհակալություն տղաներ ջան, որ  դուք  կաք, թեչե  մեր  կյանքը շատ  անհետաքրքիր  կանցներ: :Smile:

----------

aerosmith (25.06.2010), Inana (12.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (25.06.2010), Meme (25.06.2010), VisTolog (25.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.06.2010), Դարք (25.06.2010), Երկնային (25.06.2010), Ժունդիայի (25.06.2010), Մանուլ (25.06.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

սիրում եմ, որ թիթիզոտա լինում, խելացի, տեղեկացվածա լինում շատ բաներից, սիրում ա արվեստ, գիտության որևէ ոլորտի հետ կապվածա լինում, օպտիկական ակնոցներա կրում.... լաաավ պիցցաներա սարքում.... ունենումա հասուն մտածելակրպ։

----------

Inana (12.07.2010), Magic-Mushroom (10.07.2010), Meme (25.06.2010), Հայուհի (29.06.2010)

----------


## Դարք

> սիրում եմ, որ թիթիզոտա լինում, խելացի, տեղեկացվածա լինում շատ բաներից, սիրում ա արվեստ, գիտության որևէ ոլորտի հետ կապվածա լինում, օպտիկական ակնոցներա կրում.... լաաավ պիցցաներա սարքում.... ունենումա հասուն մտածելակրպ։


էլ ինչ մնաց  :Jpit:  համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ օպտիկական ակնոցների հետ :Love: բայց գոնե քոռ չլինի էլի մեր մեջ ասած :Mda:

----------

aerosmith (25.06.2010), Magic-Mushroom (10.07.2010), Meme (25.06.2010), SSS (25.06.2010), Հայուհի (29.06.2010), ՆանՍ (25.06.2010)

----------


## Inana

Ըստ իս տղան պետք է լինի
1 Ինտելեկտով ու զարգացած
2 Տարբերվող, օրիգինալ` թե իր շարժուձևով և թե խոսելաձևով
3 Սրամիտ
4Դուխով միևնույն ժամանակ զուսպ, հայրենասեր (ՇԱՏ ԿԱՐԵՎՈՐ Է) 
5 Առնական (տանել չեմ  կարող ականջողով կամ երկար մազերով տղաների )
6 Որ մեջը կրակ լինի, չեմ սիրում հանգած մարդկանց

----------

Lord (10.07.2010), Meme (10.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

Չգիտեմ, ես սիրում եմ, որ աղջիկը խելոք ա լինում, որ ամեն բառը մտածած ա ասում, ոչ թե անկապ արագ արագ բլբլում ա... բայց նաև աղջիկը մի քիչ էլ պտի թիթիզ լինի, կանացի, որ մի հայացքով տղամարդու սաղ հոգեկան աշխարհը տանի երկինք, հետ բերի))) սիրում եմ ձեզ, *հայ* աղջիկներ :Wink:

----------

Չամիչ (10.07.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայի վերջին 115 գրառումները՝ ձեր տիտանական աշխատանքը, ջնջված են: Հիշեցնում եմ, որ թեման կոչվում է «Ի՞նչն է Ձեզ գրավում հակառակ սեռի մեջ», այլ ոչ թե «Համոզենք ու բացատրենք, որ նա սխալ է անում, որ էսինչ բանից չի գրավվում»: Սովորեք հարգել դիմացինի տեսակետն անգամ այն դեպքում, երբ դրա հետ կտրուկ անհամաձայնություն ունեք: Այս անգամ տուգանայիններ չեն շռայլվել, սակայն հաջորդ անգամ թեման նման կերպ շեղողները ակումբի կանոնադրությանը համապատասխան կպատժվեն, իսկ նման շեղման գլխավոր սադրիչներ Ռայադերն ու Լորդը նման ոճ կրկնելու դեպքում 1-2 ամսով կարգելափակվեն:*

----------

A.r.p.i. (12.07.2010), Cassiopeia (12.07.2010), Inana (12.07.2010), Lord (12.07.2010), Rammstein (12.07.2010), VisTolog (12.07.2010), Yellow Raven (12.07.2010), Yevuk (12.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.07.2010), Հայուհի (12.07.2010), Հինատա (12.07.2010)

----------


## Meme

Շատ գրավիչ է ըստ իս, երբ տղան խոսելիս գրքերից գեղեցիկ տողեր է արտասանում,կամ մեջբերում,դա ավելի է գեղեցկացնում տղային և հրապուրիչ է դարձնում,դա նաև խոսում է տղայի կարդացած և գրագետ լինելու մասին,ես շաատ եմ սիրում,կամ էլ երբ իր գրած տողերից է մեջբերում անում,դա ավեկլի գեղեցիկ է,այդպիսի մարդկանցից միշտ նոր բան  կարող ես լսել,և երբեք չես ձանձրանա :Love:  :Blush:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (16.07.2010), Miq_stdio (16.07.2010)

----------


## Դարք

Ինձ շատ են գրավում բարձրահասակ, գեղեցիկ ոտքերով, սլացիկ մարմնով, սևահեր, կանաչաչյա աղջիկները :Smile:

----------

Meme (16.07.2010)

----------


## SSS

> Շատ գրավիչ է ըստ իս, երբ տղան խոսելիս գրքերից գեղեցիկ տողեր է արտասանում,կամ մեջբերում,դա ավելի է գեղեցկացնում տղային և հրապուրիչ է դարձնում,դա նաև խոսում է տղայի կարդացած և գրագետ լինելու մասին,ես շաատ եմ սիրում,կամ էլ երբ իր գրած տողերից է մեջբերում անում,դա ավեկլի գեղեցիկ է,այդպիսի մարդկանցից միշտ նոր բան  կարող ես լսել,և երբեք չես ձանձրանա


Եթե տղան իրեն էդպես պահի, ուրեմն դա կլինի մեր առաջին և վերջին հանդիպումը,տանել չեմ կարողանում :Bad: դա նշանակում է, որ նա կյանքում մի գիրք է կարդացել և ինքն էլ զարմացել է դրա վրա, կամ դա անգիր արած խոսքեր են, որոնք քեզանից բացի 1.00000000 հոգու ասել է, կամ ինքնասիրահարված է, ուզում է  ` ասել"տես ես ինչ լավն եմ, կարդացած եմ , խելացի եմ ...",կամ սեփական բառապաշարը չունի...Մեմե ջան տենց բաների մի խափնվիր...ավելի լավա երկու բառ ասի, անկապ անիմաստ, շփոթված ...բայց մենակ քեզ ասի ու քոնը լինի :Love:

----------

Ariadna (17.07.2010), armen9494 (18.07.2013), Farfalla (17.07.2010), Meme (17.07.2010), Rhayader (17.07.2010), VisTolog (17.07.2010), Yellow Raven (17.07.2010), Yevuk (17.07.2010), Արևհատիկ (17.07.2010), Դատարկություն (20.07.2010), Երվանդ (17.07.2010), Մանուլ (20.07.2010), ՆանՍ (17.07.2010), Շինարար (17.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Եթե տղան իրեն էդպես պահի, ուրեմն դա կլինի մեր առաջին և վերջին հանդիպումը,տանել չեմ կարողանումդա նշանակում է, որ նա կյանքում մի գիրք է կարդացել և ինքն էլ զարմացել է դրա վրա, կամ դա անգիր արած խոսքեր են, որոնք քեզանից բացի 1.00000000 հոգու ասել է, կամ ինքնասիրահարված է, ուզում է  ` ասել"տես ես ինչ լավն եմ, կարդացած եմ , խելացի եմ ...",կամ սեփական բառապաշարը չունի...Մեմե ջան տենց բաների մի խափնվիր...ավելի լավա երկու բառ ասի, անկապ անիմաստ, շփոթված ...բայց մենակ քեզ ասի ու քոնը լինի


Որ ասում եմ՝ դեմք ես :Love:  Նախ՝ դա կլիշե է, այն էլ տափակագույն կլիշե:
Մյուս կողմից, պետք չի, որ տղան նմանվի «Մեր Բակի» Հրանտի հերոսին («Հրա՛նտ, կնոջը քնելուց առաջ ցիտատ պետք չի»:-«Բա ի՞նչ ա պետք: Հեքիա՞թ» :Smile: , կարդացածությունը կարդացածություն, բայց դժվար իմ ճանաչած կարդացած մարդկանցից ոչ մեկը երբևէ ցիտատներով խոսի: Խոսքը գնում է իսկապես կարդացած մարդկանց մասին: Իսկ, օրինակ, Մարկեսից ոչ մի բան չկարդացած, բայց Մարկեսի (կասկածելի ծագմամբ) մեջբերումների («Մի՛ լացիր, ոչ մեկն արժանի չի քո արցունքներին, իսկ ով արժանի է, երբեք չի ստիպի քեզ լաց լինել» և այլն) թերթիկն անգիր արած մարդը՝ անպայման :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (17.07.2010), SSS (17.07.2010), VisTolog (17.07.2010), Yellow Raven (17.07.2010), Yevuk (17.07.2010), Շինարար (17.07.2010), Ֆրեյա (17.07.2010)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Որ ասում եմ՝ դեմք ես Նախ՝ դա կլիշե է, այն էլ տափակագույն կլիշե:
> Մյուս կողմից, պետք չի, որ տղան նմանվի «Մեր Բակի» Հրանտի հերոսին («Հրա՛նտ, կնոջը քնելուց առաջ ցիտատ պետք չի»:-«Բա ի՞նչ ա պետք: Հեքիա՞թ», կարդացածությունը կարդացածություն, բայց դժվար իմ ճանաչած կարդացած մարդկանցից ոչ մեկը երբևէ ցիտատներով խոսի: Խոսքը գնում է իսկապես կարդացած մարդկանց մասին: Իսկ, օրինակ, Մարկեսից ոչ մի բան չկարդացած, բայց Մարկեսի (կասկածելի ծագմամբ) մեջբերումների («Մի՛ լացիր, ոչ մեկն արժանի չի քո արցունքներին, իսկ ով արժանի է, երբեք չի ստիպի քեզ լաց լինել» և այլն) թերթիկն անգիր արած մարդը՝ անպայման


Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ստեղծագործությունից են պեղել դա  :Jpit:  Ես ահագին ման եկա ինտերնետում, այդպես էլ չգտա՝ որի մեջից է։

----------


## Rhayader

> Հետաքրքիր ա, որ ստեղծագործությունից են պեղել դա  Ես ահագին ման եկա ինտերնետում, այդպես էլ չգտա՝ որի մեջից է։


Դե, ես տանը մինչև հիմա ոմն ցիտատոֆիլի նվիրած Մարկեսի անորոշ ծագման ցիտատների թերթիկ ունեմ: Ինչ-որ տեղ պիտի որ պահպանված լինի:
Ինձ դուր են գալիս աղջիկները, ովքեր լավ երևակայություն ունեն, ու միևնույն ժամանակ չեն կորցրել կապն իրականության հետ: Մեկ էլ՝ սիրում եմ պայմանականությունների ու սահմանափակումների վրա թքած ունեցող մարդկանց: Բայց դրանք հաղթահարելն իրենց համար սպորտ դարձրած մարդկանց նկատմամբ էլ թուլություն ունեմ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իսկ ինձ դուր են գալիս պայմանականություններից չվախեցող մարդիկ։  :Smile: 
Պայմանականությունների վրա թքած ունենալը դրանցից վախենալու առաջին նշանն ա  :Tongue:

----------

einnA (22.07.2010), Shah (17.07.2010)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ինձ դուր են գալիս պայմանականություններից չվախեցող մարդիկ։ 
> Պայմանականությունների վրա թքած ունենալը դրանցից վախենալու առաջին նշանն ա


Նե-ա))) իրանցից չվախենալու ձևերից մեկն ա: Մյուս ձևը պայմանականությունները սեփական օգտին կիրառելն ա անհրաժեշտ դեպքում:

----------


## Katka

Առյուծախոսությունը եւ մկնագործությունը:

----------


## Chuk

Ամեն ինչը  :Love:

----------


## Shah

) ուղղակի չեմ կարող պատասխանել, քանի որ հարցն ա սխալ տրված... չի կարելի ընդհանրացնել, քանի որ, բոլորն էլ տարբեր են, բայց արվեստ են... իսկ ասենք չի կարելի Մալևիչի "Սև քակուսին" ու Այվազովսկու "Փոթորիկ"-ը համեմատել...

----------


## Rhayader

Սև քառակուսին ավելի լավն ա :Wink:  եթե ուշադիր նայես, քառակուսու ետևում ծիծիկներ են:

----------

BeatleMan (20.07.2010), kyahi (17.07.2010), Leo Negri (28.07.2010), Ձայնալար (05.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

> Սև քառակուսին ավելի լավն ա


 Ճիշտը որ ասեմ, ինձ մեր հայրենակցի և ոճն ա ավելի դուր գալիս և ինչպես ասում են дух захватывает..  :Smile:

----------


## BeatleMan

Իմ կարծիքով զարգացվածությունը ու պարզությունը շփման մեջ, այսինքն առանց ձևերի

----------

einnA (22.07.2010), Meme (26.07.2010), Rhayader (20.07.2010), VisTolog (05.03.2011), ՆանՍ (26.07.2010)

----------


## Aware

Ընդգծված անհատականությունը

----------

Meme (26.07.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

Անմիջականությունը,կենսախինդ լինելը,ուժեղությունը(ֆիզիկականը չէ  :LOL:  )կրթվածությունը, արվեստին մոտ լիենելը(կապ չունի պարարվեստ կլինի կերպարվեստ,թե երգարվեստ), ու մի քիչ էլ գեղեցկությունը: Ճիշտ ա շատ գրավող հանգամանքներ կան, բայց դե սա հիմնականներն են  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (05.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

aerosmith ի բոլոր գրածների հետ համաձայն եմ, ոնց որ ճաշակների համընկնում կա  :LOL: , բայց մենակ լավ կողմերն եք գրում, տենց չեղավ, մենք էտքան լա՞վն ենք, որ լավն ենք ուզում, ինձ որոշ վատ կողմերն էլ ա դուր գալիս  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (05.03.2011), Win Wolf (06.03.2011)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Խորհրդավորությունը  :Secret:

----------

Alphaone (08.12.2013), Meme (05.03.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հետաքրքրվածությունը ինձանով  :Smile:

----------

Moonwalker (05.03.2011), VisTolog (05.03.2011), Դարք (05.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2011), ՆանՍ (12.03.2011), Շինարար (05.03.2011), Ռուֆուս (06.03.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

Էն որ նայում ես, ասում ես` վու՜յ!!!!  :Love:

----------

Meme (05.03.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

> aerosmith ի բոլոր գրածների հետ համաձայն եմ, ոնց որ ճաշակների համընկնում կա , բայց մենակ լավ կողմերն եք գրում, տենց չեղավ, մենք էտքան լա՞վն ենք, որ լավն ենք ուզում, ինձ որոշ վատ կողմերն էլ ա դուր գալիս


Gayl ջան չգիտեմ, սա վատ կողմ է թե չէ, բայց միիիիիիի քիիիիչ էլ սիրում եմ շատախոսությունը, բայց ոչ այդքան ինչքան վերևում նշածներս , սա այն կողմնա որ առանց սրա էլ յոլա կգնամ  :LOL:  բայց որ լինի վատ չի լինի  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Meme (05.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl ջան չգիտեմ, սա վատ կողմ է թե չէ, բայց միիիիիիի քիիիիչ էլ սիրում եմ շատախոսությունը, բայց ոչ այդքան ինչքան վերևում նշածներս , սա այն կողմնա որ առանց սրա էլ յոլա կգնամ  բայց որ լինի վատ չի լինի


Դե նայած ինչից ա խոսում , դե եթե քո ասածը լինի ուրեմն նորմալ բանից պտի խոսա, էտ էլ վատ պլյուս չի  :LOL: , ավելի լավա տենց քան որ գալիս են ու չեն խոսում:
Ես էլ սիրում եմ, որ մի քիչ ագռեսիվ ա լինում  :LOL:

----------


## aerosmith

> Դե նայած ինչից ա խոսում , դե եթե քո ասածը լինի ուրեմն նորմալ բանից պտի խոսա, էտ էլ վատ պլյուս չի , ավելի լավա տենց քան որ գալիս են ու չեն խոսում:
> Ես էլ սիրում եմ, որ մի քիչ ագռեսիվ ա լինում


հա դե նորմալ բանից պետք ա խոսա, օրինակ porsche cayenne ուզի  :LOL:

----------

Meme (05.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> հա դե նորմալ բանից պետք ա խոսա, օրինակ porsche cayenne ուզի


Մի ոտից կկախեմ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011)

----------


## Դարք

շարմը  :Love:

----------


## Win Wolf

Սիրում եմ տղայի լրջությունը, հումորի նուրբ զգացողությունը,բարձր ինտելեկտը: Մի խոսքով էնպիսի մարդ, ումից ամեն օր սովորելու բան կունենամ :Smile:

----------

erexa (06.03.2011), ՆանՍ (12.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սիրում եմ տղայի լրջությունը, հումորի նուրբ զգացողությունը,բարձր ինտելեկտը: Մի խոսքով էնպիսի մարդ, ումից ամեն օր սովորելու բան կունենամ


Երիտասարդ ու սրամիտ դասախոս չունե՞ք  :Jpit: :

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), davidus (11.03.2011), Freeman (06.03.2011), Gayl (06.03.2011), xaladilnick (06.03.2011), Yellow Raven (06.03.2011), Էլիզե (06.03.2011), ՆանՍ (12.03.2011)

----------


## Win Wolf

> Երիտասարդ ու սրամիտ դասախոս չունե՞ք :


Չէ :Smile: , բայց կարողա դու դասախոս ես, ու քեզ ես ուզում գովազդես? :LOL:

----------

AniwaR (06.03.2011), Yellow Raven (06.03.2011), Արևածագ (06.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011), ՆանՍ (12.03.2011)

----------


## Միքո

> Չէ, բայց կարողա դու դասախոս ես, ու քեզ ես ուզում գովազդես?


բինգո  :LOL:

----------

AniwaR (06.03.2011), Yellow Raven (06.03.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Չէ, բայց կարողա դու դասախոս ես, ու քեզ ես ուզում գովազդես?


Չէ  :Dntknw: : Ես ծեր ու բավականին տափակ դասախոս եմ, մեր մեջ ասած:

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), Freeman (06.03.2011), Դարք (06.03.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

> Մի ոտից կկախեմ


չէ... ես չեմ կախի, հլը մի հատ էլ թուշիկը կպաչեմ, կասեմ հրաշքս սպասի վաղը խոսքի GOLF-ս ծախեմ կառնեմ  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Gayl (06.03.2011), ՆանՍ (12.03.2011)

----------


## Markiza

Տղամարդուն պարզապես հակցուցված է  ժլատությունը, սիրում  եմ   զարգացած, խելացի, վճռական ,նրբանկատ , ֆայմող  տղամարդկանց,   նաեւ  բարի տղամարդկանց,  ովքեր  թուլություն ունեն  երեխաների  նկատմամբ;   Չեմ  սիրում   բաբնիկներին ու խմողներին; Հա, նաեւ  ինչ ա նշանակում` տղամարդը պիտի  կապիկից  համարյա  չտարբերվի, չեմ հասկանում....  տղամաևդը պիտի  նաեւ սիրուն լինի; :Love:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում հակառակ սեռի մեջ


Աչքերը, ոտքերը, խելքը..  :Smile: 




> Տղամարդուն պարզապես հակցուցված է  ժլատությունը, սիրում  եմ   զարգացած, խելացի, վճռական ,նրբանկատ , ֆայմող  տղամարդկանց,   նաեւ  բարի տղամարդկանց,  ովքեր  թուլություն ունեն  երեխաների  նկատմամբ;   Չեմ  սիրում   բաբնիկներին ու խմողներին; Հա, նաեւ  ինչ ա նշանակում` տղամարդը պիտի  կապիկից  համարյա  չտարբերվի, չեմ հասկանում....  տղամաևդը պիտի  նաեւ սիրուն լինի;


Մարկիզա՞՞… :Shok: 

… էս ամեն ինչը, բայց նաև ( :Blush: ) + 



> բաբնիկներին ու խմողներին


բոլորն իմ հատկանիշներն են: :Jpit: )))))))))))

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), Chuk (27.03.2011), Kita (12.03.2011), Ձայնալար (12.03.2011)

----------


## Նարե

Գրավեց այն, որ հազարների միջից միայն ինքը կարողացավ դառնալ իմը, առանց որևէ պատճառ, առանց որևէ արժանիք ճանաչելու, որ առաջին խոսքից էլ հասկացա, որ նա ուղղակի անցորդ չի իմ կյանքում:  Մնացած ամեն  չափանիշները, որոնք շատ մանրակրիտ որոշում ես, որ հավանում ես կամ հակառակը՝ չես ընդունի երբեք, ի չիք են դառնում այս պառագայում:

----------

Meme (12.03.2011), Ձայնալար (12.03.2011), ՆանՍ (12.03.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Սպառտիվկեն ու թրաշը :LOL:

----------

aerosmith (12.03.2011), paniaG (12.03.2011), VisTolog (12.03.2011), Աբելյան (12.03.2011), ՆանՍ (12.03.2011)

----------


## aerosmith

> Սպառտիվկեն ու թրաշը


Համցիր ՀՊՃՀ  :LOL:  ... չնայած ցավոք սրտի վերջին տարիներին ահագին նվազել են այդպիսի ուսանողները, բայց դե էլի հատուկենտ կգտնես... նշեմ նաև կարծում եմ քեզ սուլթան կամ ծիծակ կոշիկներն էլ դուր կգա սպարտիվկի հետ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

> Համցիր ՀՊՃՀ  ... չնայած ցավոք սրտի վերջին տարիներին ահագին նվազել են այդպիսի ուսանողները, բայց դե էլի հատուկենտ կգտնես... նշեմ նաև կարծում եմ քեզ սուլթան կամ ծիծակ կոշիկներն էլ դուր կգա սպարտիվկի հետ


Ժամանակին համեցել ա, դրա համար ա հիմա տենց գորովանքով խոսում  :LOL:

----------

Kita (12.03.2011), Սլիմ (12.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

չգիտեմ… գրե՞մ թե չէ… արդեն մի ահագին տուգանային ունեմ, էս էլ որ գրեմ ֆորումից կվռնդեն…

----------

eduard30 (23.03.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> չգիտեմ… գրե՞մ թե չէ… արդեն մի ահագին տուգանային ունեմ, էս էլ որ գրեմ ֆորումից կվռնդեն…


չէ, Մեֆ ջան, ուղղակի կարող ա՝ սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա բաժնից արգելափակեն  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Հեսա ինձ էլ են տուգանելու։

----------


## Mephistopheles

իմ տուգանայինները գլոբալ են Արիադնա ջան… շատ գլոբալ… համաֆորւմնային…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ, Մեֆ ջան, ուղղակի կարող ա՝ սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա բաժնից արգելափակեն  Հեսա ինձ էլ են տուգանելու։


քեզ էդ ի՞նչ նա դուր գալիս որ…

----------


## Սլիմ

> Համցիր ՀՊՃՀ  ... չնայած ցավոք սրտի վերջին տարիներին ահագին նվազել են այդպիսի ուսանողները, բայց դե էլի հատուկենտ կգտնես... նշեմ նաև *կարծում եմ* քեզ սուլթան կամ ծիծակ կոշիկներն էլ դուր կգա սպարտիվկի հետ


Ես ՀՊՃՀ "համեցել եմ" իմ ժամանակին :LOL:  Ինչ արեց չարեց էտ ՀՊՃՀ -ն արեց էլի:
Հ.Գ. Սխալ ես կարծում :Tongue: 



> Ժամանակին համեցել ա, դրա համար ա հիմա տենց գորովանքով խոսում


Նոր նկատեցի, կակ տի մենյա պանիմաեշ :Love:

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011)

----------


## Ariadna

> քեզ էդ ի՞նչ նա դուր գալիս որ…


Չէ, ինձ տուգանելու են թեմայից դուրս գրառման համար, ոչ թե դուր գալու, ես սենց թեմաներում լուրջ գրառումներ չեմ անում, դրա համար աշխատում եմ ընդհանրապես չանել, բայց մեկ մեկ սադրվում եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> չգիտեմ… գրե՞մ թե չէ… արդեն մի ահագին տուգանային ունեմ, էս էլ որ գրեմ ֆորումից կվռնդեն…


 Մեֆ, ճիշտն ասած ինձ էլ ա դա գրավում  :Blush:

----------

Ariadna (12.03.2011), Kita (12.03.2011), VisTolog (12.03.2011)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ, ինձ տուգանելու են թեմայից դուրս գրառման համար, ոչ թե դուր գալու, ես սենց թեմաներում լուրջ գրառումներ չեմ անում, դրա համար աշխատում եմ ընդհանրապես չանել, բայց մեկ մեկ սադրվում եմ


կեղտոտ մտքեր ումնեմ, չէ՞… ես գնացի քանի չեն եկել հետևիցս

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ճիշտն ասած ինձ էլ ա դա գրավում


հա, բայց դու ֆորումի տերն ես… բա ե՞ս ու շունն եմ

----------


## Ariadna

> կեղտոտ մտքեր ումնեմ, չէ՞… ես գնացի քանի չեն եկել հետևիցս


Չհասցրիր, էն ա Չուկը արդեն եկել ա, ասում ա՝ ասա, տեսնենք ինչ ես ասում  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չհասցրիր, էն ա Չուկը արդեն եկել ա, ասում ա՝ ասա, տեսնենք ինչ ես ասում


չես խաբի Արիադնա ջան… չեմ ասելու…

----------


## Quyr Qery

Ես թեման աչքիս նոր ընկավ......շատ ուզեցի գրառում անեմ.........սիրում եմ երբ չաաաաաաաաափից դուրս սուր միթք է ունենում ու չաաաաաափից դուրս ինքնավստահ-ոչ դատարկ տեղը....
Էս որ գրում եմ պատկերացնում եմ իրան,,, սիրահարվել եմ..... :Sad: ...իրան կյանքիս մեջ չեմ էլ տեսել,ուղղակի կարդացել եմ գրառումները.... :Love:

----------

Արէա (30.03.2011)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Ես թեման աչքիս նոր ընկավ......շատ ուզեցի գրառում անեմ.........սիրում եմ երբ չաաաաաաաաափից դուրս սուր միթք է ունենում ու չաաաաաափից դուրս ինքնավստահ-ոչ դատարկ տեղը....
> Էս որ գրում եմ պատկերացնում եմ իրան,,, սիրահարվել եմ........իրան կյանքիս մեջ չեմ էլ տեսել,ուղղակի կարդացել եմ գրառումները....


գործ չունես)

----------

Quyr Qery (23.03.2011)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես թեման աչքիս նոր ընկավ......շատ ուզեցի գրառում անեմ.........սիրում եմ երբ չաաաաաաաաափից դուրս սուր միթք է ունենում ու չաաաաաափից դուրս ինքնավստահ-ոչ դատարկ տեղը....
> Էս որ գրում եմ պատկերացնում եմ իրան,,, սիրահարվել եմ........իրան կյանքիս մեջ չեմ էլ տեսել,ուղղակի կարդացել եմ գրառումները....


 Լավ էլի: :Shok:   :LOL: 

Ես հեչ էլ լավը չեմ ու համեստություն չեմ անում: :Beee:

----------

Ariadna (23.03.2011), Gayl (23.03.2011), Մանուլ (24.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Լավ էլի: 
> 
> Ես հեչ էլ լավը չեմ ու համեստություն չեմ անում:


 Ես չէի էլ գրել ,,,որ դու լավն ես....  :Tongue:  համ էլ............................................................................................................................. :Sad:

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Լավ էլի: 
> 
> Ես հեչ էլ լավը չեմ ու համեստություն չեմ անում:


 Ես չէի էլ գրել ,,,որ դու լավն ես....  :Tongue:  համ էլ............................................................................................................................. :Sad:

----------


## Sophie

> Ես թեման աչքիս նոր ընկավ......շատ ուզեցի գրառում անեմ.........սիրում եմ երբ չաաաաաաաաափից դուրս սուր միթք է ունենում ու չաաաաաափից դուրս ինքնավստահ-ոչ դատարկ տեղը....
> Էս որ գրում եմ պատկերացնում եմ իրան,,, սիրահարվել եմ........իրան կյանքիս մեջ չեմ էլ տեսել,ուղղակի կարդացել եմ գրառումները....


Դու իզուր ես սիրահարվել էտ տղային/գրառումներին/ Quyr Qerի ջան ինքը ընկերուհի ունի:

----------

Lord (19.05.2011), Quyr Qery (23.03.2011)

----------


## Quyr Qery

> Դու իզուր ես սիրահարվել էտ տղային/գրառումներին/ Quyr Qerի ջան ինքը ընկերուհի ունի:


Հա ինչ անեմ :Sad: ....կանցնի... իմ մոտ սիրահարվելը ցավոք շաբաթից ավել չի տևում... :Smile:  դեռ ոչ մի անգամ ավելի երկար չի տևել....

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հա ինչ անեմ....կանցնի... իմ մոտ սիրահարվելը ցավոք շաբաթից ավել չի տևում... դեռ ոչ մի անգամ ավելի երկար չի տևել....


Հայ հայ ա սիրահարվում էի, էն էլ... :Nea:  :Blush:

----------

Quyr Qery (04.05.2011)

----------


## Ameli

Հըըըըըըըըըըմ  :Xeloq:  , լավ, սկսենք արտաքինից, իմ համար գրավիչ են բոյով /բայց ոչ նիհար, հա բայց էդ էլ չի նշանակում չաղ, բոյին համապատասխան/, գեղեցիկ կեցվածքով ու քայլվածքով /տգեղ քայլվածքը միանգամից վանում ա/ , հաճելի դիմագծերով, ուժեղ տղաները, իսկ ներքին հատկանիշներով գրավիչ են նրանք, ովքեր լուրջ են  /սա չի նշանակում, թե հումորի զգացում չունեն, սա նշանակում է՝ թեթևսոլիկ չեն/ ու խելացի, միաժամանակ ռոմանտիկ ,արդար, անկեղծ, պատասխանատու, կնամեծար, մի խոսքով բարոյական: Ընդհանրապես գրավիչ չեն ցինիկ, վախկոտ, անտակտ, պարծենկոտ, կամազուրկ :Bad:  տղա կոչվածները:

----------

laro (27.08.2011), Նարե91 (23.05.2011)

----------


## Shah

նախաբան - ամեն մարդ, լինի աղջիկ թե տղա, չի կարող ընդհանուր ստանդարտների ենթարկվի, միևնույն ժամանակ ստանդարտները հիմնվում են ընդհանուր մարդկանց վրա...

ասածս էն ա, որ սա վերջնական վերսիան չի

սիրում եմ. 
- խնամված երկար մեզեր
- մի քիչ ուզկագլազի աչքեր
- խնդալուց առաջացած «ծակ»ը թշի վրա
- երկար վիզ առանց ծալքերի
- մաշկ առանց «պռոբլեմների»
- մի փոքր թմբլիկություն առանց ցելյուլիտի
- խնամված մատներ
- սպիտակ մաշկ (չնայած էս վերջերս էլ կարևոր չի)
- երկար ոտքեր
- կրքոտ հայացք, բայց ոչ ղզղնած կատվի տեսքով, կներեք իհարկե...
բնավորությունից.
- ինքնուրույնություն
- սեփական կարծիքի պնդման ունակություն
- ընդանուր զարգվածվածություն (գոնե մի մասնագիտության իմացությամբ)
- մայրական հոգատարություն
- հավատարիմ հոգի ունենալը
- հավատքի առկայությունը

վերջաբան. կարևորը աստղն ա... թե չէ կրքոտ հայացք... մասնագիտություն..

խառն ա..

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2011), impression (19.05.2011), Kita (19.05.2011), Meme (24.05.2011), murmushka (20.05.2011), Renata (09.09.2011), VisTolog (19.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011), ՆանՍ (20.05.2011)

----------


## Սլիմ

Ինքնավստահությունը, էն որ էնքան վստահա իրա վրա, որ դու էլ արխային հենվում ես իրան ու չես փոշմանում:
Պրինցիպիալնոստը, էս բառի հայերենը չգիտեմ, սիրում եմ մուժիկ սկազալ մուժիկ սդելալ տիպը, ասումա մի արա, կփոշմանես, անում ես ու իրոք փոշմանում ես :LOL: :
Քչախոսությունը: Ահավոր գրավումա երբ չեն թաքցնում իրանց թերությունները, ստիպված թերություններով ես սիրում, էտ հավեսա:
Կոկիկությունը, չեմ սիրում փնթի մարդկանց:
Զարմանալիա ու իմ համար մինչև հիմա անհասկանալի , բայց գրավում են էն տղաները , ովքեր թքած ունեն համարյա ամեն ինչի վրա, ասենք էն տիպի, որ աշխատանքի վայրում կարա կանեփի թուփ աճացնի, կամ գործի գա պախմելի մեջ , անթրաշ, մրսելով , երեկվանից ուշքի չեկած ու սպառտիվկով :LOL:  չեմ հասկանում ինչիա էտ ինձ գրավում, բայց գրավումա :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (19.05.2011), davidus (19.05.2011), Kita (19.05.2011), Meme (24.05.2011), Quyr Qery (19.05.2011), Shah (19.05.2011), VisTolog (19.05.2011), Արամ (21.05.2011), Արևհատիկ (20.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011), ՆանՍ (19.05.2011)

----------


## AniwaR

Սիրում եմ, որ խենթուկ են լինում:  :Love:  Չեն վախենում թեկուզ պահի տակ մի կողմ դնել ձևականությունները, թքած ունենալ ընդունված նորմերի վրա ու մի քիչ գժուկ լինել, խելքից դուրս բաներ անել, թեթև «սխալ» բաներ անել ու ուրախանալ դրանց վրա, ծիծաղել: ))

Սիրում եմ կրեատիվ, ազատ մտածող, հետաքրքրությունների մեծ շրջանակ ունեցող մարդկանց:  :Smile: 

Մեկ էլ սիրում եմ, որ ընդհանրապես մի քիչ ամաչկոտ են լինում: Բայց որ էդ ամաչկոտությունը չափից դուրս շատ ա լինում ու երկար ա ձգվում, արդեն տոռմուզ ա:  :Wacko:

----------

Claudia Mori (20.05.2011), Meme (24.05.2011), Հայուհի (24.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.05.2011)

----------


## Farfalla

Ինքնուրույն որոշում ընդունելու ունակությունը, գլխի վրայի քաոսը (կոկիկ սանրած մազերից նեռվայնանում եմ) ու խռպոտ ձայնը  :Smile:

----------

Meme (24.05.2011)

----------


## Firegirl777

Ըստ իս, տղամարդը պետք է պատի նման ամուր լինի, որ պաշտպանի քեզ, միևնույն ժամանակ չմոռանալով որ պատի մասին պետք է հոգ տանել, թե չէ կփլվի,
Սիրում եմ երբ տղամարդը իր խոսքի տերն է, և իր որոշումները ընդունում է ինքնուրույն առանց որիշի միտքը վերցնելու, սիրում եմ որ մի քիչ գժուկ(երեխավարի) լինի, որ հաճույքով գնանք միասին ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր տեղեր, ուրախ ու հետաքրքիր ժամանակ կարողանանք անցկացնել, և միևնույն ժամանակ այնքան հասուն լինի որ հասկանա պատասխանատվությունը իր սիրելիի հանդեպ. որ կողքիդ ու միջավայրում նույն վստահությունը լինի, որ միասին քայլելուց հպարտանաք միմյանցով:
Մի քիչ երկար ստացվեց  :Blush:

----------

Meme (24.05.2011), murmushka (20.05.2011), Renata (09.09.2011)

----------


## Andra_Nick

> Ինքնավստահությունը, էն որ էնքան վստահա իրա վրա, որ դու էլ արխային հենվում ես իրան ու չես փոշմանում:
> Պրինցիպիալնոստը, էս բառի հայերենը չգիտեմ, սիրում եմ մուժիկ սկազալ մուժիկ սդելալ տիպը, ասումա մի արա, կփոշմանես, անում ես ու իրոք փոշմանում ես:
> Քչախոսությունը: Ահավոր գրավումա երբ չեն թաքցնում իրանց թերությունները, ստիպված թերություններով ես սիրում, էտ հավեսա:
> Կոկիկությունը, չեմ սիրում փնթի մարդկանց:
> Զարմանալիա ու իմ համար մինչև հիմա անհասկանալի , բայց գրավում են էն տղաները , ովքեր թքած ունեն համարյա ամեն ինչի վրա, ասենք էն տիպի, որ աշխատանքի վայրում կարա կանեփի թուփ աճացնի, կամ գործի գա պախմելի մեջ , անթրաշ, մրսելով , երեկվանից ուշքի չեկած ու սպառտիվկով չեմ հասկանում ինչիա էտ ինձ գրավում, բայց գրավումա



Ինձ միշտ հետաքրքրել ա ինչի ա մարդու ինքնագնահատականը բարձրանում երբ իրանք իքս կամ իգրեկ բառի հայերեն տարգմանությունը չգիտեն....
Պրինցիպիալնոստ-----սկզբունքայնություն
մուժիկ սկազալ մուժիկ սդելալ----мужик сказал мужик сделал(լավ թարգմանեցի... :Tongue: )
պախմել---խումար
սպառտիվկա---մարզահագուստ,մարզազգեստ.....

Թեմայից չշեղվելով ասեմ  ինձ էլ դուր են գալի նենց աղջիկներ որոնք կարան օգտագործեն պրինցիպիլանոստ ու կոկիկություն բառերը զուգահեռ,ու կարծիք արտահայտելուց նկարագրում եմ ինձ:Չմոռանամ վաղը գործի տեղիս կանեփի թուփը ջրեմ...

Պրինցիպիալնոստ...լավ բառ ա... :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (18.01.2012)

----------


## Katka

Կարճ-կոնկրետությունն ու սուր միտքը: Գրավում ա, բայց հետո տանել չի լինում:

----------

Adriano (24.05.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

*Համեստությունը ինձ համար ամենագրավիչն է*

----------

Meme (24.05.2011)

----------


## Pretty

Հումորի զգացումը

----------

Meme (24.05.2011), ՆանՍ (25.05.2011)

----------


## Adriano

Այսպես կոչված ներքին կրակը, աչքերը, որնց մեջ կարող ես զգալ այ այդ ներքին կրակը… :Wink:

----------

Lianik (04.09.2011), Meme (24.05.2011), ՆանՍ (25.05.2011)

----------


## Մանուլ

Չափից դուրս հանգստությունը/հավասարակշռվածությունը: «Դինջության» հասնող: Մի այլ ձևի գրավում ա  :Smile: : 


 Հ.Գ. Ներվայնանում եմ, որ էս թեման «Սեր, զագցմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա» բաժնում ա գտնվում  :Jpit: : Ինչպես և նախորդ գրառումներս, սա էլ սիրո/սիրահարվածության/դուր գալու հետ կապ չունի:

----------

Freeman (04.09.2011), VisTolog (27.05.2011), Դարք (28.05.2011), Շինարար (06.11.2011)

----------


## Stellina

Քիչ խոսելու և շատ գործելու ընդունակությունը:

----------

lampone (28.08.2011), Lianik (04.09.2011)

----------


## Apsara

կլՕր տուտուզը.
լուրջ

----------


## Անտիգոնե

Համարձակությունը :Smile:

----------

Meme (27.08.2011), ՆանՍ (07.06.2011)

----------


## Sasha

երկար, խուճուճ մազերն ու կաբլուկները....

----------

VisTolog (29.07.2011), Աբելյան (29.07.2011), Դարք (30.07.2011)

----------


## Arpine

խելացիություը (ոչ ձևական)

----------

Lianik (04.09.2011), Meme (27.08.2011)

----------


## Նարե91

Համարձակությունը, ձգտումը, աշխատանքի հանդեպ ունեցած մեծ սերը նաև օծանելիքի հաճելի բույրը :Wink:

----------

laro (03.09.2011), Lianik (04.09.2011), Meme (27.08.2011)

----------


## Lianik

աչքերը` խորունկ ու խելացի աչքերը  :Love:  

կոկիկությունը...

հաճելի օծանելիքի բույրի մասին էլ չգրեմ... օծանելիքի բույրն ինձ հիշեցնում է  այն տղայի մասին, ում վրայից զգացել եմ դա ավելի հաճախ

հ.գ. կանացի բույրերը չեմ մտապահում  :Think:

----------

Arpine (04.09.2011), Meme (04.09.2011)

----------


## Meme

-  *խենթություններ* անելու ցանակությունը,
-  համարձակությունը,նպատակասլացությունը,
- *ոչ բռիությունը*,կոպտությունը,այլ նրբանկատությունը աղջկա հանդեպ,
- քաղաքավարությունը՝ «ջենտլմենությունը»,
- մեծերին հարգելու կարողությունը,
- հաճողախոսություններ անելու կարողությունը,
- համով ու անուշ օծանելիքի բույրը,
- մաքուր մատները՝ չգիտեմ ինչի՞ միշտ առաջինը արտաքինի մեջ սրան եմ ուշադիր լինում,
- մաքրասիրությունը իր իսկ իրերի մեջ,
- երազելու կարողությունը,
- լավատեսությունը,
-  բոյով, թիկունքով լինելը :Blush: ,
- *դեմքի վրա փոսիկների առկայությունը շաաատ եմ սիրում* :Love: ՝ ժպտալիս
-*աչքերում փայլը,հոգու ներդաշնակությունը աչքերի մեջ, և հանգտությունը*
- կատակասիրությունը չափի մեջ, նաև  լրջության մասին ժամանակին հիշելը,չեմ սիրում մռայլ մարդկանց,չխոսկաններին....



Ուֆ.էս ի՞նչ շատ էր,երևի այսքանը լինի,կատարյալ մարդ կլինի,երևի,...եթե էլի մտքումս ոչինչ չծագի :Tongue: 
*
Շարունակելի....*

----------

Lianik (11.09.2011), Renata (09.09.2011)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

Ես հասկացել եմ, որ նման նկարագրությունը լրիվ անհեթեթություն է:  :Smile: 

Բազմաթիվ նկարագրականներում իրար հակասող կամ անհամատեղելի բնավորություններ կան, որոնք ինքներս չենք էլ նկատում: Եթե հանկարծ այդ բոլորը մեկ մարդու մեջ ստացվեր իրականացնել, հավանաբար աններդաշանակ մի բան կստացվեր: Հետո ինքներս հավանում ենք այնպիսի գծեր, որոնք այս կամ այն մարդու մեջ հավանել ենք: Միգուցե նույն փոսիկը կամ օծանելիքը ուրիշի վրա ընդհանրապես չհավանեք:  Նշանակում է, որ հնարավոր է այնպիսի գծեր հավանել հետո, որը նախկինում չէինք էլ հանդիպել, այսինքն սիրել լրիվ այլ նկարագրականով մարդու:

Օրինակ՝ մի ժամանակ ես երաժշտություն սիրելը, բարձր երաժշտական ճաշակը առաջին տեղերում էի դնում: Իսկ հետո հասկացա, որ եթե մարդ երաժշտություն է սիրում, նա անընդհատ լսում է, սովորաբար ավելի հաճախ, քան ես ինքս կուզեի: Ես ինքս ավելի շատ լռություն սիրող եմ, հետևաբար նախընտրում եմ հիմա, որ շուրջս գտնվողները այդ «կարևորագույն» հատկանիշը չունենան:  :Smile: 

Նույն ձևով, ես բոյով ընկեր էի մտքումս ցանկանում: Իսկ հետո նկատեցի, որ բոյովները դանդաղաշարժ են ավելի, քան միջահասակները: Իսկ դանդաղաշարժություն էդքան էլ չեմ սիրում: Ստացվեց, որ ես ընտրեցի... իմ Հրաշքին :Love: : Նույնիսկ շատ ավելի հարմար է էսպես իրար գրկելը: :Love: 

Այնպես որ երբ կազմում եք նախընտրությունների ցուցակ, պատրաստ եղեք ցուցակը պատռելու և բաց սրտով դիմավորելու հոգու ընտրած ընկերոջը, որը ցուցակի հետ բնավ կապ չունի: :Wink:

----------

Ariadna (09.09.2011), Arpine (09.09.2011), E-la Via (06.11.2011), John (09.09.2011), kyahi (09.09.2011), Lianik (11.09.2011), Meme (09.09.2011), Moonwalker (06.11.2011), VisTolog (09.09.2011), Yevuk (09.09.2011), Անտիգոնե (09.09.2011), Դեկադա (09.09.2011), Էլիզե (09.09.2011), Մանուլ (03.02.2012), Մինա (30.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011)

----------


## ivy

> Ինձ համար կարևորը ինտելեկտն է և բարությունը: Խելացի և բարի մարդիկ ինձ համար գրավիչ են՝ անկախ սեռից: 
> Ազնվությունը առանձին չեմ նշում, քանի որ, ըստ իս, բարի մարդը չի կարող անազնիվ լինել:


Էս մի քանի տարիանոց թեմաները նենց եմ սիրում: Մեկ էլ պատահաբար տեսնում ես քո մի նախնադարյան գրառում ու ահագին ուրախանում, որ սենցն ես եղել:
Բա հլը որ տասնամյակներ անցնեն... 
Երկար կյանք Ակումբին:  :Jpit:

----------

Adriano (09.09.2011), Ameli (09.09.2011), aragats (06.11.2011), Ariadna (09.09.2011), Chilly (31.01.2012), E-la Via (06.11.2011), einnA (09.09.2011), Freeman (09.09.2011), Katka (09.09.2011), Lianik (11.09.2011), Meme (09.09.2011), StrangeLittleGirl (09.09.2011), Yevuk (09.09.2011), Գեա (09.09.2011), Էլիզե (09.09.2011), Ժունդիայի (10.09.2011), Մինա (30.01.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.09.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ախր ոնց չսիրահարվես: :Love: 




 :Cry:

----------

aragats (06.11.2011), E-la Via (06.11.2011), Meme (06.11.2011), Ripsim (06.11.2011), VisTolog (06.11.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

Լավ, ես էլ ասեմ…

Մաշկի սև գույնը (սևամորթ տղամարդիկ մի այլ կարգի գրավիչ են ), ատլետիկ կազմվածքը, բանակային վեց նիշերից ոչ պակաս հաշիվը ու որևէ երաժշտական գործիքի տիրապետելը, նախընտրելի է  ջութակ:
Էս պայմանների դեպքում հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչը ոնց էլ որ նայես գրավիչ ա երևում  :Wink:  :

----------

Chilly (31.01.2012)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Լավ, ես էլ ասեմ…
> 
> Մաշկի սև գույնը (սևամորթ տղամարդիկ մի այլ կարգի գրավիչ են ), ատլետիկ կազմվածքը, բանակային վեց նիշերից ոչ պակաս հաշիվը ու որևէ երաժշտական գործիքի տիրապետելը, նախընտրելի է  ջութակ:
> Էս պայմանների դեպքում հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչը ոնց էլ որ նայես գրավիչ ա երևում  :


Ափսոս շևալյե դե Սեն-Ժորժը մի 200 տարի ա էլ չկա՝ սևամորթ էր, վիտուոզ ջութակ էր նվագում, համ էլ մուշկետյոր էր (իմա՝ պիտի որ ատլետիկ կազմվածք ունենար): + էս ամեն ինչին աղջիկների շրջանում ահագին հաջողակ էր (սևամորթ Դոն Ժուան էին ասում): :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (06.11.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> Ափսոս շևալյե դե Սեն-Ժորժը մի 200 տարի ա էլ չկա՝ սևամորթ էր, վիտուոզ ջութակ էր նվագում, համ էլ մուշկետյոր էր (իմա՝ պիտի որ ատլետիկ կազմվածք ունենար): + էս ամեն ինչին աղջիկների շրջանում ահագին հաջողակ էր (սևամորթ Դոն Ժուան էին ասում):


Էստեղ էլ բախտս չբերեց  :Sad: ... Բայց դե ես հույսս չեմ կորցնում , կարողա մի  շևալյե դե Սեն-Ժորժ էլ հիմա գտնվի  :Jpit: :
Սպասել և հուսալ ...

----------

Meme (06.11.2011), Եկվոր (30.01.2012)

----------


## Սլիմ

Էս վերջերս հակառակ սեռի կողմից գրավվեցի, հոգատարությունն էր պատճառը, լավա էլի որ քնած ես լինում, ցուրտա լինում, վերմակդ ընկնումա, զգուշաբար հակառակ սեռը ուղղումա էտ վերմակային սխալը, ոնց էի գրավվել :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (06.11.2011), Arpine (06.11.2011), E-la Via (06.11.2011), Freeman (08.11.2011), Lem (29.01.2012), Meme (08.11.2011), Quyr Qery (30.01.2012), Արէա (07.11.2011), Գեա (06.11.2011), ՆանՍ (30.01.2012)

----------


## Agni

Երեկ բարձրաձայն արտահայտվեցի, մամաս ասեց՝ մնումա հայտարարություն գրես :Jpit:  Ասում էի, որ ինձ շատա գրավում, երբ տղան շատ լավա պարում, հատկապես խրոխտ հայկական ու մեկ էլ մի երաժշտական գործիք նվագումա՝ դաշնամուր կամ կիթառ :Love: 
Իսկ ավելի լուրջ՝ կողմնորոշված, վճռական ու պատասխանատվության զգացումով մարդիկ են գրավում…էն որ մի բան ասում են, ուրեմն էլ կասկածելու տեղ չկա՝ էտ ըտենցա:

----------

Arpine (29.01.2012), E-la Via (30.01.2012), Ripsim (29.01.2012), Yellow Raven (30.01.2012), Արևհատիկ (29.01.2012), Գեա (30.01.2012), ՆանՍ (30.01.2012)

----------


## Եկվոր

Ի՞նչն է ինձ գրավում* հակառակ* սեռի մե՞ջ  :Smile:   հենց *հակառակը*

----------

Agni (30.01.2012), aragats (25.07.2012), Ariadna (30.01.2012), E-la Via (30.01.2012), einnA (31.01.2012), Freeman (30.01.2012), Quyr Qery (30.01.2012), VisTolog (30.01.2012), Yellow Raven (30.01.2012), Արևհատիկ (30.01.2012), Լուսաբեր (30.01.2012), Մինա (30.01.2012), ՆանՍ (05.02.2012)

----------


## Quyr Qery

Արյաաաաաա, էստեղ էլի եմ գրառում արել, ոնց որ թե:
Ասեմ ինչը? չեմ ասի, կտուգանեն:  :LOL:  
Բայց դե կասեմ բնավորության գծերը, պաշտում եմ, որ տղեն ագռեսսսսսսսսսսիվ է լինում, խելացի, թքած է ունենում հասարակության վրա, ինքնավստահ, հա մեկ էլ, որ բարի է լինում` դեպի ինձ:  :Love:

----------

keyboard (31.01.2012), Ժունդիայի (30.01.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ինձ գրավում է 

1. *********
2.**********
3.*********
4.********** ***
5.********  *** **
6.******* ***
7. բնավորությունն ու հոգին

----------

Մինա (27.07.2012)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինձ գրավում է 
> 
> 1. *********
> 2.**********
> 3.*********
> 4.********** ***
> 5.********  *** **
> 6.******* ***
> 7. բնավորությունն ու հոգին


Յա, Մեֆ, բա ***** ** ***-ը՞:

----------

Quyr Qery (30.01.2012), VisTolog (04.02.2012), Մինա (27.07.2012), Տրիբուն (29.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Յա, Մեֆ, բա ***** ** ***-ը՞:


Էտի իմ համար կարևոր չի ես աղջիկներին դրա համար չեմ սիրում… ես տենց տղա չեմ

----------

Quyr Qery (30.01.2012), Մինա (27.07.2012), Տրիբուն (29.03.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էտի իմ համար կարևոր չի ես աղջիկներին դրա համար չեմ սիրում… ես տենց տղա չեմ


Փաստորեն ես քեզնից փչացած եմ: Ախար ես տղեքին հենց դրա համար եմ սիրում:
Աղջկերքին էլ  :Blush:

----------

Quyr Qery (31.01.2012), Մինա (27.07.2012), Տրիբուն (29.03.2013)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ախր ոնց չսիրահարվես:


Արա, էս ի՞նչ էր ախպեր…  :Shok: 

Աչքերն եմ սիրում: Խորամանկ, տականք, գրավող, ցնդացնող, խաբող, մորթող աչքերը…  :Jpit: )

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փաստորեն ես քեզնից փչացած եմ: Ախար ես տղեքին հենց դրա համար եմ սիրում:
> Աղջկերքին էլ


պու՛յ… էս ի՞նչ ասիր ախչի-ջան… էտի փչացածություն չի, էտի եվրոպական դեմոկրատիա ա

----------

Quyr Qery (31.01.2012), Մինա (27.07.2012), Տրիբուն (29.03.2013)

----------


## Lion

Չէ դե, եթե նորմալ տղամարդ ես, թեկուզ և ամուսնացած կամ էլ ունես քո. "կյանքը", արի ու սրան մի ցանկացիր - 


Արա դե էս գոմիկներին հասկանալ չի լինի, էլի - լավ, սենցներին թողած ոնցա կարելի տղամարդ սիրել, հը?

----------

armen9494 (10.07.2013), John (31.01.2012), Moonwalker (04.02.2012), VisTolog (05.02.2012), Աբելյան (05.02.2012)

----------


## Մանուլ

Երեկ հին թեմաներն էի փորփրում, Սուպերսթարի թեման աչքովս ընկավ:

 ...ու եթե ես 4-րդ Սուպերսթարի ժամանակ նկատած լինեի Սուրոյի քիթը, դժվար թե Րաֆֆիի օգտին  երբևէ քվեարկեի  :LOL: :

----------

Moonwalker (04.02.2012), Quyr Qery (05.02.2012), VisTolog (04.02.2012), Արևհատիկ (04.02.2012)

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ դե, եթե նորմալ տղամարդ ես, թեկուզ և ամուսնացած կամ էլ ունես քո. "կյանքը", արի ու սրան մի ցանկացիր - 
> 
> 
> Արա դե էս գոմիկներին հասկանալ չի լինի, էլի - լավ, սենցներին թողած ոնցա կարելի տղամարդ սիրել, հը?


Տուտուզը սառեց  :Sad:

----------

armen9494 (10.07.2013), Lion (05.02.2012), VisTolog (05.02.2012), Աբելյան (05.02.2012), ՆանՍ (05.02.2012), Տրիբուն (29.03.2013)

----------


## erexa

Եթե արտաքին տվյալները դնեմ մի կողմ, ապա  ինձ գրավում են համեստ և հասարակ տղաները, որոնք պահում են իրենց էնպես` ինչպիսին, որ կան, առանց ավելորդ ձևականությունների: Անմիջականներն էլ են գրավում և ո՛չ շատ անմիջականներն էլ: Բայց որ շատ անմիջական ա, կարող ա չգրավի կամ, որ շատ չխոսկան ա նույնպես: Մի խոսքով ես սիրում եմ, որ շատ բան միջինի մեջ ա: Գրավում են ո՛չ շատ ազատ և ո՛չ շատ կոմպլեքսավորված տղաները: Հոգատար, խելացի, ազատամիտ և ժամանակակից մտածելակերպ ունեցող, որոնք կանանց իրենցից ցածր չեն դասում:  :Smile:  Գրավում են նաև մի քիչ ռոմանտիկ, մի քիչ կրքոտ, հոգեպես հավասարակշռված և ամենակարևորը՝ բարի տղաները:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տուտուզը սառեց


Ձեռներդ տակը դիր ապեր… էդքան ա՞ ջենտլմենությունդ…

----------

Տրիբուն (29.03.2013)

----------


## Մինա

Ինձ տղամարդու ձայնն է գրավում,նամանավանդ երբ ասելիք է ունենում:Տղամարդու ձայնն եմ սիրում,երբ...,շատ չխորանամ,տուգանայինի հոտ եմ առնում:

----------

erexa (28.03.2013), Meme (03.05.2013), Mephistopheles (28.03.2013), Տրիբուն (29.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ տղամարդու ձայնն է գրավում,նամանավանդ երբ ասելիք է ունենում:Տղամարդու ձայնն եմ սիրում,երբ...,շատ չխորանամ,տուգանայինի հոտ եմ առնում:


Արխային ասա Մինա ջան, ես էդ թեման կվերցնոմ կծաղկացնեմ, հետո տուգանային կստանամ ու կարգելափակվեմ…

----------

Մինա (28.03.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> Արխային ասա Մինա ջան, ես էդ թեման կվերցնոմ կծաղկացնեմ, հետո տուգանային կստանամ ու կարգելափակվեմ…


Բոլորովին չեմ կասկածում,Մեֆ ջան: :Love:  Բա ես քո վատն ուզող մարդ եմ?
Հ.գ. հետո առանց քեզ չի լինում,Մեֆ ջան:Առանց քեզ ակումբով մեկ տանջվում ենք,այսինքն խմբակային ենք արգելափակվում: :Friends:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.03.2013), Տրիբուն (29.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

չբռնե՞մ գրեմ ինչն ա գրավում, արգելափակվեմ պրծնեմ գնամ…

----------

Մինա (28.03.2013), Վոլտերա (28.03.2013), Տրիբուն (29.03.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> չբռնե՞մ գրեմ ինչն ա գրավում, արգելափակվեմ պրծնեմ գնամ…


Չեմ հավատում,կասեր Ստանիսլավսկին:ԾիԾիկներից բացի ,ես համոզված եմ,քեզ կնոջ ... հոգեկան աշխարհն է գրավում,չէ՞,իսկ դրա համար ե՞րբ են արգելափակում: :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.03.2013), Տրիբուն (29.03.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ հավատում,կասեր Ստանիսլավսկին:ԾիԾիկներից բացի ,ես համոզված եմ,քեզ կնոջ ... հոգեկան աշխարհն է գրավում,չէ՞,իսկ դրա համար ե՞րբ են արգելափակում:


Իմ կարծիքով կնոջ հոգեկան աշխարհը հենց "ըդտեղ" ա որ կա… հլա ոչ մի անգամ "ըդտեղ"-ից վերև չեմ հասել…

----------

Ձայնալար (03.05.2013), Մինա (28.03.2013), Տրիբուն (29.03.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

Որպես այլմոլորակային, սեռը չգրեմ, էլի, գրեմ ինչն է գրավում մարդու մեջ՝ 
1. Խելքը: Բոլոր մարդիկ էլ ուղեղ ունեն, բայց երբ ծալքերն ու ձայնագրված ինֆորմացիան տեղին են լինում, մի բան էլ գումարվում են ստեղծագործ միտքն ու ուժեղ վերլուծական կարողությունները, այդ մարդն ինձ միանշանակ կգրավի:

2. Արտաքինը, խոսքը տղամարդու մկանների կամ կնոջ կրծքի չափսերի մասին չէ, խոսքը մարդու արտաքին տեսքի մասին է, երբ նայում ես ու արտաքնին նյուանսներից որսում ես մարդու հաճախականությունը, թե իր բիոդաշտն ինչ գույնի լույս է արձակում  :Jpit:  կան կոկիկ հագնված, կամ ահավոր անփույթ հագնված, կան մի քանի կիլոգրամ շպար արած կամ առանց շպարի մարդիկ, որ միանգամից ուշադրություն են գրավում, այդ մարդկանց արտաքինից զգացվում է, որ ոչ թե տուպի միջի զինվոր կամ թագավոր են, այլ՝ խաղացող, ուրիշ են, տարբեր, նշանակություն չունի ավելի լավը, թե ավելի վատը, գրավում են:
3. Կյանքը, երբ մարդ ոչ թե կենդանի մեռել է, այլ անընդհատ պրպտում է, մի բան փնտրում, մի բան ստեղծում, առանց արարման տեղը չի գտնում: Լճացած ու պեդանտ մարդիկ ինձ սպանում են, իրենց նեկայությամբ ճահճային ծծմբահոտ եմ զգում, ոնց որ կյանքի օրոք դժոխք ընկնեմ... կարճ ասած, եթե մարդ ներքին կրակ ունի, գրավում է, միանշանակ:

Բարիությունը, չարությունը, կրոնական հայացքները կամ դրան բացակայությունը, արժեհամակարգը, այս ամենն ինձ համար պայմանական հասկացություններ են, մարդ ամենատարբեր միջավայրներում ու իրավիճակներում տարբեր է, սահմանային իրավիճակում սուրբն ու մեղսագործը կարող են տեղերով փոխվել, դրա համար վերջիններս ինձ գրավելու համար բավական չեն, բայց ֆակուլտատիվ կարող են ազդեցություն ունենալ՝ կախված տրամադրությունից:

****




> չբռնե՞մ գրեմ ինչն ա գրավում, արգելափակվեմ պրծնեմ գնամ…


Ակումբից պրծում չկա, կարոտը մնում ա, կարո՜տը  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (28.03.2013), Freeman (04.04.2013), Ruby Rue (28.03.2013), Նիկեա (28.03.2013)

----------


## Մինա

> Իմ կարծիքով կնոջ հոգեկան աշխարհը հենց "ըդտեղ" ա որ կա… հլա ոչ մի անգամ "ըդտեղ"-ից վերև չեմ հասել…


Տարբերակ չկա,հասած անցած էլ կլինես,ես համոզված եմ: :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.04.2013)

----------


## Սյուզան

Հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ գրավում են աչքերը, ձայնը, հայացքը, ինտելեկտը, ուշադրությունը և հոգատարությունը աղջկա նկատմամբ, աշխատասիրությունը, նպատակասլացությունը, շատ շատ են մի խոսքով

----------

Meme (03.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ գրավում են աչքերը, ձայնը, հայացքը, ինտելեկտը, ուշադրությունը և հոգատարությունը աղջկա նկատմամբ, աշխատասիրությունը, նպատակասլացությունը, շատ շատ են մի խոսքով


Մի խոսքով քեզ գեշ տղաներն են դուր գալիս… ուրախ եմ ծանոթանալու համար՝ Մեֆիստոֆել…

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2013), Արամ (08.12.2013), Մինա (03.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Ինձ տղաների մեջ ամենաշատը նրանց զսպվածությունն ու կարգապահությունն ա դուր գալիս:

----------

Alphaone (03.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինձ տղաների մեջ ամենաշատը նրանց զսպվածությունն ու կարգապահությունն ա դուր գալիս:


ծանոթանանք՝ Մեֆիստոֆել…

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2013), Արամ (08.12.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ինձ տղաների մեջ դուր է գալիս անկանխատեսելիությունը,առաջին հայացքից չես կարող ասել ինչ տիպի մարդ է,մեկը իրեն դնում է չգիտես ում տեղը պարզվում է,որ խղճուկ տիպար է,մյուսն էլ համեստ է,բայց բարձր..Լուրջ տղաներին եմ հավանում,իհարկե չափի մեջ լրջությունը:Ատում եմ սահմաններ գծող տղաներին.էս չի կարելի,էն չի կարելի,ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի մյուսի ազատությունը սահմանափակել:Բան չունեմ ասելու հնարավոր է չափից դուրս գա,այդ դեպքում կարելի է...

----------


## Two-Face

> *Ինձ տղաների մեջ դուրա գալիս անկանխատեսելիությունը*,առաջին հայացքից չես կարող ասել ինչ տիպի մարդ է,մեկը իրեն դնում է չգիտես ում տեղը պարզվում է,որ խղճուկ տիպար է,մյուսն էլ համեստ է,բայց բարձր..Լուրջ տղաներին եմ հավանում,իհարկե չափի մեջ լրջությունը:Ատում եմ սահմաններ գծող տղաներին.էս չի կարելի,էն չի կարելի,ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի մյուսի ազատությունը սահմանափակել:Բան չունեմ ասելու հնարավոր է չափից դուրս գա,այդ դեպքում կարելի է...



Ուրեմն մի օր որ նվերներ տա, մյուս օրը գնա կառավարության շենքը տրաքցնի, էդ քեզ դուր կգա՞:

----------


## Alphaone

> ծանոթանանք՝ Մեֆիստոֆել…


Մեֆ, ծանոթանալու առաջարկություն անելուց մի հատ տարիքը նայում են, լավ էլի  :Tongue:

----------

Enna Adoly (03.05.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (03.05.2013), Ձայնալար (03.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ուրեմն մի օր որ նվերներ տա, մյուս օրը գնա կառավարության շենքը տրաքցնի, էդ քեզ դուր կգա՞:


չէ,ես ի նկատի եմ ունեցել արտաքինի և ներքինի տարբերությունը,որ ներքինը լրիվ ուրիշ է արտաքինի համեմատ:Այսինքն չես կարող ասել,թե մարմնի կերպարի մեջ ինչ հոգի է թաքնված:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Մեֆ, ծանոթանալու առաջարկություն անելուց մի հատ տարիքը նայում են, լավ էլի


սերը տարիք չի հարցնում :LOL: Սա այդ դեպքերից է

----------


## Two-Face

> ծանոթանանք՝ Մեֆիստոֆել…

----------

Enna Adoly (03.05.2013), Freeman (04.05.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Քանի գնում, էնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում, որ ինձ ամենաշատը ոչ թե գեղեցկությունը, մարմինը, խելքը, սլացիկությունը կամ նման բաներն են դուր գալիս (պարզ է, դրանցից ՅՈՒՐԱՔԱՆՉՅՈՒՐԸ իր դերն ունի), այլ կենսախինդությունը, ժպիտը  :Smile: 

Արա, ասա այ բիձա, գնա տեղդ վեր ընկի, դու էս թեմայի հետ ի՞նչ գործ ունես  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (03.05.2013), Enna Adoly (03.05.2013), keyboard (03.05.2013), Two-Face (03.05.2013), Yevuk (04.05.2013), Ձայնալար (03.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> սերը տարիք չի հարցնումՍա այդ դեպքերից է


Քրեական օրենսգիրքը հարցնում է  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2013), armen9494 (10.07.2013), Yevuk (04.05.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Արա, ասա այ բիձա, գնա տեղդ վեր ընկի, դու էս թեմայի հետ ի՞նչ գործ ունես


Չուկ լավ, Մեֆն էնքան էլ բիձա չի:

----------

Alphaone (03.05.2013), Chuk (03.05.2013), Enna Adoly (03.05.2013), Մինա (04.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Քրեական օրենսգիրքը հարցնում է


 :LOL: մենք նահապետական բարքերի տեր մարդիկ ենք,ի՞նչ օրենք ,ինչ բա...Պսակեցին Մարոյին,տվին չոբան Կարոյին...

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ լավ, Մեֆն էնքան էլ բիձա չի:


Մե՞ֆը: Մեֆը ջահել-ջիվան տղա ա: Ու ընդհանրապես սատանաները չեն ծերանում  :Jpit:

----------

Alphaone (03.05.2013), Freeman (04.05.2013), Գալաթեա (03.05.2013), Մինա (04.05.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Մե՞ֆը: Մեֆը ջահել-ջիվան տղա ա: Ու ընդհանրապես *սատանաները չեն ծերանում*


Գրողներն էլ  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (03.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ծանոթանալու առաջարկություն անելուց մի հատ տարիքը նայում են, լավ էլի


հա, բայց դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում… ես ինչի՞ համար եմ ուզում մարդու հետ ծանոթանամ… էդ ի՞նչ ա մտներովդ անցնում… մի հատ ասեք իմանամ…

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Իսկ ինչ մենք թեմա չունենք ՝ Ի՞նչն է ձեզ գրավում ձեր սեռի մեջ, վերջիվերջո 21- րդ դար ա էլի 

Օֆ-օֆ, ասել Չուկի, ինչ գործ ունես էս թեմայում այ բիձա  :LOL:  Էթամ-էթամ սիլոսը զագատովկա անեմ, կոմբիկոր*մ*ը...

Ամալյա՞  :LOL:

----------


## Alphaone

> հա, բայց դու ի՞նչ ես կարծում… ես ինչի՞ համար եմ ուզում մարդու հետ ծանոթանամ… էդ ի՞նչ ա մտներովդ անցնում… մի հատ ասեք իմանամ…


ես ամաչում եմ ասել, թե իմ կարծիքով սատանաներն ինչի համար են ծանոթանում  :Blush:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քրեական օրենսգիրքը հարցնում է


փաստորեն եթե ես զուսպ, կարգապահ մարդ եմ  ու ծանոթանում եմ 15 տարեկան աղջնակի հետ, ուրեմն վրես հոդված ա ավտոմատի՞կ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես ամաչում եմ ասել, թե *իմ կարծիքով* սատանաներն ինչի համար են ծանոթանում


բայց դրանք քո մտքերն են Ալֆա ջան… ես ի՞նչ մեղավոր եմ… ես հլա բան չեմ արել, ոչ էլ մտածել եմ ու վրես արդեն հոդված կա… բայց դու ինչի՞ տենց մտքեր ունես…

----------


## Enna Adoly

> փաստորեն եթե ես զուսպ, կարգապահ մարդ եմ  ու ծանոթանում եմ 15 տարեկան աղջնակի հետ, ուրեմն վրես հոդված ա ավտոմատի՞կ…


 :Think: Մեֆ, ոնց տեսնում եմ Ակումբում ամեն տեսակի մասնագիտություն ունեցող մարդ կա,մլիցա էլ կլնի,փախեք քանի կարող եք :Jpit:  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (04.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ոնց տեսնում եմ Ակումբում ամեն տեսակի մասնագիտություն ունեցող մարդ կա,մլիցա էլ կլնի,փախեք քանի կարող եք


հույսով եմ փաստաբան էլ կա ու մեծ հաճույքով կլինի devil's advocate… խոնհրդանշական ա, բայց ակտուալ...

----------

Մինա (04.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> հույսով եմ փաստաբան էլ կա ու մեծ հաճույքով կլինի devil's advocate… խոնհրդանշական ա, բայց ակտուալ...


հմմ...բա որ Աստծվածապաշտ լինի կվախենա քո փաստաբանը լինելուց :Think:

----------


## Alphaone

> բայց դրանք քո մտքերն են Ալֆա ջան… ես ի՞նչ մեղավոր եմ… ես հլա բան չեմ արել, ոչ էլ մտածել եմ ու *վրես արդեն հոդված կա*… բայց դու ինչի՞ տենց մտքեր ունես…


վերոընդգծյալ պատճառով  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> վերոընդգծյալ պատճառով


ո՞նց կա… ի՞նչ հոդված ա…

Ալֆա ջան, էդ հոդվածի հիմքը քո մտքերն են…

----------

Enna Adoly (04.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հմմ...բա որ Աստծվածապաշտ լինի կվախենա քո փաստաբանը լինելուց


Էննա ջան, եթե ազնվությամբ ասեմ ես ոչ մի շանս չունեմ էդ դատը հաղթելու… բարոյականությունը կխանգարի… անգամ արդար լինելն ինձ չի փրկի… տես Ալֆան արդեն միանշանակ հոդված ա դրել վրաս…

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ո՞նց կա… ի՞նչ հոդված ա
> 
> Ալֆա ջան, էդ հոդվածի հիմքը քո մտքերն են…


Ալֆ ջան,էս պահով համաձայնեցի Մեֆի հետ… :LOL:  աչքիս Մեֆը փաստաբան է լավ համոզել գիտի…

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա ջան, եթե ազնվությամբ ասեմ ես ոչ մի շանս չունեմ էդ դատը հաղթելու… բարոյականությունը կխանգարի…


Վը՜յ,Մեֆ, ես քո կողքին եմ) էնպես որ կհաղթես

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վը՜յ,Մեֆ, ես քո կողքին եմ) էնպես որ կհաղթես


ուզում ես Սատանի դատապաշտպան լինե՞ս… բարդ ու փշոտ ճանապարհ ա… բայց քո հետ կանցնեմ հաճույքով…

Հ.Գ. էռ-ից բարձր ես չէ՞… ավելի ճիշտ 21-ից... մենակ ճիշտն ասա…

----------


## Alphaone

> ո՞նց կա… ի՞նչ հոդված ա…
> 
> Ալֆա ջան, էդ հոդվածի հիմքը քո մտքերն են…


Հոդվածի հիմքը թեմայի վերնագիրն ու թեմայում արծածվող թեմաներն են, ես ընդհանրապես իրավունք չունեմ երկրացիների գործերին խառնվելու, որ քր. գործ հարուցեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հոդվածի հիմքը թեմայի վերնագիրն ու թեմայում արծածվող թեմաներն են, ես ընդհանրապես իրավունք չունեմ երկրացիների գործերին խառնվելու, որ քր. գործ հարուցեմ


ուրեմն եթե մեկը հակառակ սեռի մեջ գնահատգում ու գրավիչ ա համարվում կարգապահությունն ու զսպվածությունը ու ես պատահաբար զուսպ ու կարգապահ մարդ եմ, մի անգամից հայտնվում եմ մեղադրյալի աթոռի՞ն… որովհետև էն մատրդ ով որ էդ հատկանիշները գնահատում ա 15 տարեկան ա՞… 

 I gotta get out of here, before it's too late...

----------

Alphaone (04.05.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> ուզում ես Սատանի դատապաշտպան լինե՞ս… բարդ ու փշոտ ճանապարհ ա… բայց քո հետ կանցնեմ հաճույքով…
> 
> Հ.Գ. էռ-ից բարձր ես չէ՞… ավելի ճիշտ 21-ից... մենակ ճիշտն ասա…


Ի՞նչ գիտես դու իմ համար սատան ես,համ էլ սատանան այնքան վախենալու չէ ,որքան թվում է :LOL: Մեֆ,Հ.Գ.ում գրածը չհասկացա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի՞նչ գիտես դու իմ համար սատան ե՞ս,համ էլ սատանան այքան վախենալու չէ որքան թվում էՄեֆ,Հ.Գ.ում գրածը չհասկացա


Էննա ջան, ուզում էի իմանալ 18 տարեկանից բարձր ե՞ս… ստեղ Ալֆան ինձ հետևում ա…

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Էննա ջան, ուզում էի իմանալ 18 տարեկանից բարձր ե՞ս… ստեղ Ալֆան ինձ հետևում ա…


Պըըը,լավ ընկեր լինելու համար է՞լա դա պարտադիր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պըըը,լավ ընկեր լինելու համար է՞լա դա պարտադիր:


Ալֆաի համար հա... ես ավելի լավ ա էս թեմայից գնամ քանի գլխիս մի հատ քյալագ չի եկել…

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆաի համար հա... ես ավելի լավ ա էս թեմայից գնամ քանի գլխիս մի հատ քյալագ չի եկել…


Մեֆ, լավ ընկեր լինելու համար պարտադիր չի, բայց հենց մի աղջկա քո հատկանիշները սկսում են դուր գալ, միանգամից ուզում ես ծանոթանալ, դեռ մի հատ էլ հիմնականում 15 տարեկան, արդեն վախենալու ա  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, լավ ընկեր լինելու համար պարտադիր չի, բայց հենց մի աղջկա քո հատկանիշները սկսում են դուր գալ, միանգամից ուզում ես ծանոթանալ, դեռ մի հատ էլ հիմնականում 15 տարեկան, արդեն վախենալու ա


չմեռանք մանկապիղծ էլ եղանք… ու իմ հատկանօիշները որ իրանց դուր ա գալիս, հենց դրա համար էլ ուզում եմ ծանոթանալ, բա հակառակն ըլնե՞ր… դուր չգար նոր ծանոթանայի՞… 

ես մեղավոր ե՞մ որ սենց լավն եմ…

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2013), VisTolog (04.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ալֆա ջան, դու ճիշտ էիր ասում… ես էս կողմերում շատ անելիք պտի չունենամ ու չպետք ա տասնհինգ տարեկանների հետ ընկնեմ… 

Դու ճիշտ ես ասում… անկեղծ եմ ասում…

----------


## ARMbrain

Առաջին հայացքից՝ դեմքի քաղցր ժպիտը,երկար և գեղեցիկ վարսերը, իսկ հետո շատ ու շատ բաներ կան որ ուշադրություն կդարցնեմ: Հա մեկել ինձ դուրա գալիս որ հակառակ սեռը ինձնից գոնե մի տարով մեծա լինում, քանի որ էտ դեբքում ամեն ինչի մասին կարամ իրա հետ խոսամ, :Blush:  առանց կաշկանդվելու:

----------


## John

Մանկուց համակրում էի 16-17 տարեկան աղջիկներին ու տարիքի հետ տենց էլ չփոխվեցին նախասիրություններս :tkhur

----------

Chuk (04.05.2013), Freeman (04.05.2013), VisTolog (04.05.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.05.2013), Նաիրուհի (04.05.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ալֆա ջան, դու ճիշտ էիր ասում… ես էս կողմերում շատ անելիք պտի չունենամ ու չպետք ա տասնհինգ տարեկանների հետ ընկնեմ… 
> 
> Դու ճիշտ ես ասում… անկեղծ եմ ասում…


Մեֆ, մանիպուլյացիաներն ինձ վրա չեն ասզում, որ փափկեմ, ասեմ վայ, կներես, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա 15 տարեկանների հետ չընկնելուն, մեր 15 տարեկանները շաաատ խելոք են, բայց մեկ ա, քեզ համար ձանձրալի ընկերներ կլինեն, դու ճամփա ես անցել, որ իրենք նոր պիտի անցնեն...  :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. Ճամփա անցնելու տակ ուրիշ բան չպատկերացնես, կյանքի ուղու ու տարիքի մասին ա խոսքը  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մանիպուլյացիաներն ինձ վրա չեն ասզում, որ փափկեմ, ասեմ վայ, կներես, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա 15 տարեկանների հետ չընկնելուն, մեր 15 տարեկանները շաաատ խելոք են, բայց մեկ ա, քեզ համար ձանձրալի ընկերներ կլինեն, դու ճամփա ես անցել, որ իրենք նոր պիտի անցնեն... 
> Հ.Գ. Ճամփա անցնելու տակ ուրիշ բան չպատկերացնես, կյանքի ուղու ու տարիքի մասին ա խոսքը


Անկեղծ եմ գրել Ալֆա ջան… որ ուզենամ մանիպուլյացիաներ անեմ՝ կանեմ… իսկպես ես գրել եմ էն ինչ մտածել եմ…

----------

Alphaone (04.05.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Անկեղծ եմ գրել Ալֆա ջան… որ ուզենամ մանիպուլյացիաներ անեմ՝ կանեմ… իսկպես ես գրել եմ էն ինչ մտածել եմ…


Չհավատաս, Ալֆա, անցել ա 26 տարեկաններին  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չհավատաս, Ալֆա, անցել ա 26 տարեկաններին


չեմ անցել ոչ մեկին… հետ եմ քաշվում… ընդունում եմ դիտողությունը…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Հակառակ սեռի մեջ հակառակ սեռն ա գրավում ամենաշատը:

----------

Alphaone (04.05.2013), einnA (05.05.2013), Mephistopheles (04.05.2013), VisTolog (30.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հակառակ սեռի մեջ հակառակ սեռն ա գրավում ամենաշատը:


Լավ ասիր Գալ… շատ… ես փախա…

----------

Alphaone (04.05.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (04.05.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> Չհավատաս, Ալֆա, անցել ա 26 տարեկաններին


Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, մեկ ա ես 16-ի վրա ժամանակը կանգնեցրել եմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Ձիգ հոգին ու մեծ ներաշխարհները  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (04.05.2013), VisTolog (30.05.2013), Մինա (30.05.2013), Վոլտերա (04.05.2013)

----------


## Katka

անտակտությունը, կոպտությունը, արհամարհական վերաբերմունքը

----------

einnA (05.05.2013), keyboard (04.05.2013), Mephistopheles (04.05.2013), VisTolog (30.05.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

ոտքե՜րը, ոտքե՜րը

Հ.Գ. Ով 5 հիմարը հենց հիմա նստի ինձ կհասկանա ամբողջ հոգով  :Smile:

----------

Մինա (30.05.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

Խելքը,կազմվածքը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

եկեք հարցը սենց դնենք… ի՞նչը *չի* գրավում ձեզ հակառակ սեռի մեջ… ընենց բաներ հրեք որ *հակառակ* սեռին ա հատուկ…

----------


## Մինա

> եկեք հարցը սենց դնենք… ի՞նչը *չի* գրավում ձեզ հակառակ սեռի մեջ… ընենց բաներ հրեք որ *հակառակ* սեռին ա հատուկ…


Հրե՞նք,Մեֆ ենթագիտակցությունդ իրենն անում ա:

----------

keyboard (18.07.2013), Mephistopheles (31.05.2013), Ձայնալար (18.07.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հրե՞նք,Մեֆ ենթագիտակցությունդ իրենն անում ա:


ինչ նկատի ունես Մինա ջան…

----------


## Մինա

> ինչ նկատի ունես Մինա ջան…


Մեֆ ջան,հրեք բառը դու ես օգտագործել,դու ասա (գիտեմ ,թյուրիմացաբար): :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան,հրեք բառը դու ես օգտագործել,դու ասա (գիտեմ ,թյուրիմացաբար):


չէի նկատել… ուզում էի ասել բռթենք…

----------

Արամ (29.10.2013), Մինա (31.05.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> եկեք հարցը սենց դնենք… ի՞նչը *չի* գրավում ձեզ հակառակ սեռի մեջ… *ընենց բաներ հրեք որ հակառակ սեռին ա հատուկ…*


Հրելը հիմնականում մեր սեռին ա հատուկ, եղբայր իմ  :LOL:

----------

keyboard (18.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2013), Վահե-91 (31.05.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հրելը հիմնականում մեր սեռին ա հատուկ, եղբայր իմ


Տենց մի ասա, ընգեր… ընենց տղամարդ կանայք կան որ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հակառակ սեռի մեջ ինձ Մնովակն ա գրավում

----------

Անվերնագիր (31.05.2013)

----------


## Meme

_համարձակությունը, տաքարյունությունը...._հ.գ` բայց ոչ գժական պահվածքը տաքարյունություինից դրդված :Jpit:

----------


## armen9494

Օծանելիքի նուրբ հոտը :Love:

----------

Meme (18.07.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

էս մազերի թեման մի հատ բալանսի բերենք. 

գլխի մազերի բուրավետ հոտը  :Love:  օծանելիքին էտքան ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում, մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ նյարդայնացնում ա, բայց որ մազերից անուշ հոտ ա գալիս, պաաա՜յ

----------

keyboard (18.07.2013), Meme (18.07.2013), Անվերնագիր (19.07.2013), Ձայնալար (18.07.2013)

----------


## armen9494

> էս մազերի թեման մի հատ բալանսի բերենք. 
> 
> գլխի մազերի բուրավետ հոտը  օծանելիքին էտքան ուշադրություն չեմ դարձնում, մեկ-մեկ նույնիսկ նյարդայնացնում ա, բայց որ մազերից անուշ հոտ ա գալիս, պաաա՜յ


Գլխի մազերի, չէ՞  :Blush:

----------

keyboard (18.07.2013), Արամ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Գլխի մազերի, չէ՞


բա հո՞...  :Jpit:

----------


## Ruby Rue

Երկար, շեկ մազերը: Այ սենց.



Արտաքինից մեկ էլ բարձրահասակ, ամուր կազմվածքն ա գրավում ու մի ականջին օղ ունենալը:
Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ գրավում են էն տղաներն ովքեր ինձ հետ նույն գրական ու երաժշտական ճաշակն ունեն:

----------

Arpine (19.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ գրավում են էն տղաներն ովքեր ինձ հետ նույն գրական ու երաժշտական ճաշակն ունեն:


Տենց լինու՞մ ա:  :Jpit:  Էրնեկ քեզ: Ինձ էլ ա էդ գրավում, բայց դեռ տենց մարդու չեմ տեսել:

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Տենց լինու՞մ ա:  Էրնեկ քեզ: Ինձ էլ ա էդ գրավում, բայց դեռ տենց մարդու չեմ տեսել:


Ես տենց ընդամենը մեկին եմ հանդիպել, էն էլ երկար շեկ մազեր չուներ, չսիրահարվեցի:  :LOL: 
Բայց հավես էր իր հետ ժամերով մեր սիրած խմբերից ու գրքերից խոսելը:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (18.07.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Ինչը չէ, ով:  :Blush:

----------

Meme (29.10.2013)

----------


## John

> Ինչը չէ, ով:


Եվ ո՞վ է Ձեզ գրավում հակառակ սեռի մեջ  :Blush: 
անեկդոտ հիշեցի, գնամ ինտիմ անկյունում գրեմ  :LOL: 
չնայած ամոթ ա է, չարժի

----------

keyboard (29.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

> անեկդոտ հիշեցի, գնամ ինտիմ անկյունում գրեմ 
> չնայած ամոթ ա է, չարժի


Մի գրի, ես էդ անկյունում չկամ, դա դաղալություն կլինի  :LOL: 




> Եվ ո՞վ է Ձեզ գրավում հակառակ սեռի մեջ


Չեմ ասի  :Blush:  Համ էլ դու իրեն չես ճանաչում։  :Blush:

----------


## John

> Մի գրի, ես էդ անկյունում չկամ, դա դաղալություն կլինի 
> 
> 
> Չեմ ասի  Համ էլ դու իրեն չես ճանաչում։


օկ, չեմ գրի  :Smile:  
կծանոթացնես մի օր  :Blush:

----------

CactuSoul (29.10.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

այլմոլորակային գեները...

----------

Արամ (29.10.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սպասեք մի հատ էլ լուրջ բան գրեմ: Ինձ գրավում ա խելքը: Ուշքս գնում ա խելոք տղաների համար, որ ոչ թե նստում, հետը կռիվ ես անում, վրան գոռգոռում-ճղճղում ես, այլ բերանդ ջուր առած խելոք-խելոք լսում ես, էն որ քիչ ա մնում ասես` հնազանդ եմ:

----------

Alphaone (29.10.2013), boooooooom (29.10.2013), CactuSoul (29.10.2013), Cassiopeia (29.10.2013), Enna Adoly (08.12.2013), Meme (08.12.2013), Vardik! (08.12.2013), Արևհատիկ (29.10.2013), մարդագայլուկ (14.05.2014), մարիօ (29.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (30.10.2013), Նարե91 (29.10.2013), Ուլուանա (30.10.2013)

----------


## CactuSoul

Մի բան եմ նկատել. ինքնավստահությունն ա գրավում: Մանավանդ եթե հիմքեր ունի:

----------

Enna Adoly (08.12.2013), Meme (08.12.2013), Vardik! (08.12.2013), Արևհատիկ (08.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Արա մի հատ հակառակ սեռ չեղավ` նենց բան ասի, որ ունենամ...: :Angry2:

----------

Alphaone (08.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արա մի հատ հակառակ սեռ չեղավ` նենց բան ասի, որ ունենամ...:


ապեր, սուտ են գրում… խելք-մելք… ու վերջում ընտրում են մեկին որ դրանցից ոչ մեկը չունի… հավատա… եթե դու զգում ես որ իրանց ուզածներից ոչ մեկը չունես, ուրեմն դու 99% շանսեր ունես… you're good to go…

----------

CactuSoul (08.12.2013), Enna Adoly (08.12.2013), Lílium (14.12.2013), Sagittarius (08.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (08.12.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի բան եմ նկատել. ինքնավստահությունն ա գրավում: Մանավանդ եթե հիմքեր ունի:


Իսկ ինձ՝ ամաչկոտությունը, մանավանդ եթե հիմքեր *չ*ունի  :Jpit: ։ 
Խոսքն էն ամաչկոտության մասին ա, որը չի նույնանում անհամարձակության հետ։ Ամաչկոտության բնածին տեսակ կա, է, այ էդ  :Blush: ։

----------

Enna Adoly (08.12.2013), erexa (08.12.2013), Vardik! (08.12.2013), Նաիրուհի (08.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (08.12.2013)

----------


## Vardik!

> Սպասեք մի հատ էլ լուրջ բան գրեմ: Ինձ գրավում ա խելքը: Ուշքս գնում ա խելոք տղաների համար, որ ոչ թե նստում, հետը կռիվ ես անում, վրան գոռգոռում-ճղճղում ես, այլ բերանդ ջուր առած խելոք-խելոք լսում ես, էն որ քիչ ա մնում ասես` հնազանդ եմ:





> Մի բան եմ նկատել. ինքնավստահությունն ա գրավում: Մանավանդ եթե հիմքեր ունի:


Այ,էս լրիվ իմ սրտից գրած են: Բայց ախր ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում էնքան քիչ եմ հանդիպել նման տղաների,որ մի ձեռիս մատերն էլ շատ կլինեն հաշվելու համար:  :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (08.12.2013), Enna Adoly (08.12.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

Գրավում է քչախոսությունը,չափավորությունը, անկախատեսելի լինելը: Իսկ եթե խելքը կա ես միանգամից սիրահարվում եմ, անկախ նրանից մյուս հատկանիշները կա՞ն, թե՞ չէ
իսկ արտաքնապես գրավում են գունատ տղաները/ լուրջ եմ ասում :LOL: /

----------


## erexa

Երբ կարողանում ա լավ ու հավեսով պարել: :Smile:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մկանները (ուղեղի ու մարմնի  :Jpit:  )

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ՝ որ ինքը կարողանում է լավ անել էն բաները, որոնք ինձ մոտ չեն ստացվում, ու հակառակը  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ գրավելու համար հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչը պետք է գեղեցիկ լինի ու մաքուր: Կեղտոտ տղամարդուց զզվելի բան չկա: Հա՛, մեկ էլ պետք է առնական լինի, բայց դա մեր օրերում այնքան հազվագյուտ երևույթ է, որ ստիպված անտեսում եմ այդ մի հատկանիշը: Էսքանի հետո, որ գեղեցիկ ու մաքուր է տղամարդը, կարողանում եմ նրան մի քիչ մոտ թողնել: Հետո արդեն պետք է հետաքրքիր լինի, հետաքրքրությունները եթե չեն համընկնում, ապա գոնե նման լինեն իմին: Իսկ վերջում նոր… Պետք է ինձնից խելացի լինի…





> Սպասեք մի հատ էլ լուրջ բան գրեմ: Ինձ գրավում ա խելքը: Ուշքս գնում ա խելոք տղաների համար, որ ոչ թե նստում, հետը կռիվ ես անում, վրան գոռգոռում-ճղճղում ես, այլ բերանդ ջուր առած խելոք-խելոք լսում ես, էն որ քիչ ա մնում ասես` հնազանդ եմ:


Հետաքրքիր ա էս թեմայում էվոլյուցիա տեսնելը  :Jpit:  
Էս վերջերս ինձ գրավում ա առանց նսեմացնելու հոգատարությունը, մեկ էլ խոհարարությամբ տարվածությունը: Ճաշ էփող տղամարդուց սեքսի բան չկա  :Love:

----------

Alphaone (27.06.2016), մարդագայլուկ (25.06.2016), Մուշու (26.06.2016), Նաիրուհի (25.06.2016), Ուլուանա (25.06.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հետաքրքիր ա էս թեմայում էվոլյուցիա տեսնելը  
> Էս վերջերս ինձ գրավում ա առանց նսեմացնելու հոգատարությունը, մեկ էլ խոհարարությամբ տարվածությունը: Ճաշ էփող տղամարդուց սեքսի բան չկա


Բյուր, բայց նախկինում նշածներդ էլի շարունակում են գրավել, չէ՞, ուղղակի առաջնահերթությունն ա երևի փոխվել։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հետաքրքիր ա էս թեմայում էվոլյուցիա տեսնելը  
> Էս վերջերս ինձ գրավում ա առանց նսեմացնելու հոգատարությունը, մեկ էլ խոհարարությամբ տարվածությունը: Ճաշ էփող տղամարդուց սեքսի բան չկա


Ի դեպ, խոհարարության հետ կապված. ինձ թվում ա՝ դա էլ ա ինչ–որ առումով ընկալվում որպես հոգատարության մաս ու նաև դրանով ա գրավում երևի  :Jpit: ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, բայց նախկինում նշածներդ էլի շարունակում են գրավել, չէ՞, ուղղակի առաջնահերթությունն ա երևի փոխվել։


Հա  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի ձևն ա փոխել: Դե էդ հիգիենայի պահերն էն մինիմալն են, գրավելու մասին խոսք սկի չկա: Բայց պատկերացնում եմ՝ տարիներ առաջ ինչ կարգի տխուր էր մեր իրականությունը, որ իրեն հիգիենային հետևող տղային արդեն գրավիչ էի համարում: Մեկ էլ էս խելքի պահով: Էլի խելոք տղամարդիկ են գրավում, բայց ոչ թե բերանս ջուր առած լսելու, այլ զանազան հարցեր հավասարը հավասարի պես քննարկելու համար:




> Ի դեպ, խոհարարության հետ կապված. ինձ թվում ա՝ դա էլ ա ինչ–որ առումով ընկալվում որպես հոգատարության մաս ու նաև դրանով ա գրավում երևի ։


Նաև: Բայց բուն խոհարարությունն էլ ա շատ գրավիչ: Կան տղամարդիկ, որոնց խոհանոցի հետ սեր ունեն: Այ իրանք շատ գրավիչ են:

----------

Alphaone (27.06.2016)

----------


## Apsara

հենց հիմա՝ ոչ մի բան չի գրավում ոչ հակառակ ոչ նույն սեռի մեջ, իսկ առաջ սիրում էի տարօրինակ տղեքին՝ նառկաման ալկագոլիկ, գիժ, վայրենի, ինչքան վատը էնքան գրավիչ.... ուժս

----------

Անվերնագիր (05.07.2016), Նիկեա (13.07.2016)

----------


## sharick

ԴԱՍՏԻԱՐԱԿՎԱԾությունն ու ՄԱԿԱՐԴԱԿԸ , Քչախոսություն , յուրահատուկ ու առեղծվածային, մի տեսակ անտարբեր բնաորություն  :LOL: D ԺՊԻՏԸ , ՁԱՅՆԸ ,հետաքրքիր ժեստերը , գեղեցկությունը չեմ կարող չնշել, մաշկի սպիտակ գույնը  , լավ հումորի զգացումը ու էլի շատ բաներ ...  :Smile: 


Կարելի էր էսքանը թվարկելու տեղը մի հատ հրեշտակ նկարել պրծնել   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

John (04.07.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

Որ զանգահարում ես ու առաջին անգամից պատասխանում ա:

Հ.Գ. Նույն սեռի մեջ էլ ա էդ գրավում, ի դեպ:

----------

Նիկեա (13.07.2016)

----------


## Freeman

> Որ զանգահարում ես ու առաջին անգամից պատասխանում ա:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Նույն սեռի մեջ էլ ա էդ գրավում, ի դեպ:


Բա դու խի՞ տենց չես անում  :դ

----------


## GriFFin

> Բա դու խի՞ տենց չես անում  :դ


Էսօր էլի են հարցրել :Դ :Դ իմ մասին չէր խոսքը   :Tongue:

----------

Tiger29 (06.07.2016), Աթեիստ (06.07.2016)

----------


## John

> ԴԱՍՏԻԱՐԱԿՎԱԾությունն ու ՄԱԿԱՐԴԱԿԸ , Քչախոսություն , յուրահատուկ ու առեղծվածային, մի տեսակ անտարբեր բնաորություն D ԺՊԻՏԸ , ՁԱՅՆԸ ,հետաքրքիր ժեստերը , գեղեցկությունը չեմ կարող չնշել, մաշկի սպիտակ գույնը  , լավ հումորի զգացումը ու էլի շատ բաներ ... 
> 
> 
> Կարելի էր էսքանը թվարկելու տեղը մի հատ հրեշտակ նկարել պրծնել


էս հո իմ նկարագիրն է )))

----------

insider (06.07.2016), Աթեիստ (07.07.2016), Արամ (08.07.2016)

----------


## sharick

> էս հո իմ նկարագիրն է )))


Չեմ հավատում 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## keyboard

> էս հո իմ նկարագիրն է )))


Անկասկած, մենակ մի բան ա պակաս գրել՝ ՀԵԾԱՆԻՎ վարել իմանալը ու հեծանիվով շրջելը։
Մնացածը վյաբլոչկո։




> Չեմ հավատում 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ինքը մի հատ էլ շատ վատ ԽԱՍՅԱԹ ունի՝ չի խաբում, որ ասում ա, հաստատ տենց ա:
Հավատա  :Wink:

----------

John (06.07.2016), Նիկեա (13.07.2016)

----------


## sharick

> Անկասկած, մենակ մի բան ա պակաս գրել՝ ՀԵԾԱՆԻՎ վարել իմանալը ու հեծանիվով շրջելը։
> Մնացածը վյաբլոչկո։
> 
> 
> Ինքը մի հատ էլ շատ վատ ԽԱՍՅԱԹ ունի՝ չի խաբում, որ ասում ա, հաստատ տենց ա:
> Հավատա


Լավ , հավատացի 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## keyboard

> Լավ , հավատացի 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Հարգեցի, հարգեցի։
Դե դուք զրիցեք, ես էլ գնամ պռոտեզներս լվամ քնեմ։

----------


## John

> Լավ , հավատացի


դե գեղեցկությունը սուբյեկտիվ ա շատ, մնացածի պահով՝ ազնիվ պիոներական։





> Ես կարծում եմ  մի քիչ թմբլիկ տղաները շատ գեղեցիկ են


աաա՜  :LOL:  շնորհակալ, շնորհակալ )))







> Ինքը մի հատ էլ շատ վատ ԽԱՍՅԱԹ ունի՝ չի խաբում, որ ասում ա, հաստատ տենց ա:
> Հավատա


այ սենց ա լինում իսկական ընկերը )))




> Հարգեցի, հարգեցի։
> Դե դուք զրիցեք, ես էլ գնամ պռոտեզներս լվամ քնեմ։


 :LOL:  էլ մի հա, փողոցում ում հարցնես՝ կմտածեն մի կուրսից ենք էղել)))

----------

Աթեիստ (07.07.2016)

----------


## Meme

ինքնավստահությունը
երազելու կարողությունը (ապագան շաատ սիրուն տեսնելը)
սպորտով զբաղվելը
սիրել իմանալը,  կարողանալը!

----------

